# Nurarihyon no Mago



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 20, 2008)

*Nurarihyon no Mago​*




> Rikuo Nura, a kid that is part human and a quarter youkai (demon), lives in a house full of spirits along with his grandfather. Trying to escape his fate of acting like a demon, he does good deeds in order to avoid becoming one. Despite his grandfather's wish to succeed him as master of the Nurari youkai clan.
> 
> One-shot first published in 2007, turned into a series in 2008.


-summary from onemanga

Great manga, its up to chapter 7, you can read it at onemanga. If you like ghosts, demons, anything supernatural you'll prolly like this one. I'm actually suprised this one hasnt been posted yet, at least I think it hasn't. The best way i could describe it is as a more light hearted version of ghost hunt meets inuyasha.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 4, 2008)

new chapter out today, if you havent picked it up yet , you should , it really looks like they are beginning to get into the meat of the first arc, the first seven chapters are kinda like a warm up
-btw the art style not to mention the content remind me kekkashi when i think about it
-i hope its revealed soon to his closet friends that Nura is the yokkai master, im not a big fan of the keeping secrets till the end of a series style, at least ones that the readers already know about and its just the characters in the work that dont know about it


----------



## Lal Mirch (May 4, 2008)

Chapter 8 was the best one yet. Interested to see where the story progresses from here, especially with the reveal of the new antagonist in the latest chapter. 

I also love the art in this series. Those double pages are usually quite detailed.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (May 16, 2008)

​
_On nights when everyone is busy preparing the evening meal, this strange fellow has been known to appear out of nowhere and slip into the house, smoking the family's tobacco and drinking their tea. His manner is so confident that everyone simply assumes he is the master of the house. Though he is said to be the supreme commander of the yōkai, his manner is refined and not very monstrous, and he does little harm to human beings.​_
And Nurarihyon has a grandson...

*Nurarihyon no Mago*
(Nurarihyon's grandson)​

As the grandson of the great Nurarihyon, Rikuo Nura has a tough time being 75% human and 25% youkai and nearly 100% future commander of all the youkai in the world. It complicates matters further when many of the youkai clans refuse to see him as a legitimate heir thanks to him being more of a human than a creature of the night, like them. Even worse. One of his unknowing classmates is a youkai excorcist who dreams of ridding the world of the youkai king for ever.

Quick commentary by me:
Got some decent actions scenes. Lovely art and many great characters... Especially Yukionna (she's the one with the scarf on the cover pic)

Oneshot chapter
Link removed

Serialized chapters
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (May 28, 2008)

Hmmm... Nobody likes it here i guess 

It's fairly popular on 2ch and it scores an average of 4 every week in the weekly rate-the-chapter threads. Compare this to a manga like DGM that scores about 2-3 on average.


----------



## halfhearted (May 28, 2008)

Just tried out the series today, caught up with releases, and I think that I'll be following it from now on ^^

Although a lot of the actual plot happenings are typical shounen material, the manga does a great job of incorporating actual Japanese legend into each chapter. And, while I think that the level of art is inconsistent (not in how it's drawn but in how it's used; i.e. one portion of the chapter will have gorgeous spread after gorgeous spread, while the other 3/4 [lulz XD] ends up nearly being half text/half artwork), what's given is definitely above average.

Mostly, I'm loving how so many panels look like they are just filled to the brim with all manner of wonderfully designed youkai characters, which isn't too common for supernatural manga from my experience. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



At the moment, Gyuuki and his bid for power is what's holding my interest the most though, even beyond the good art. He seems like the kind of character, which could grow into a really well done villain. And, I'm excited to see that development, as well as the possibility of Rikuo ending up in some form of real danger; for, the majority of the times he's entered conflicts within the manga so far have all felt slightly shallow due to the fact that he never appeared to be taking any actual risks.


----------



## Athrum (May 28, 2008)

I'll try it in a couple of hours after i do an essay. The plot seems interesting although it seems to pull a little after Inu Yasha (the whole part demon part human, wanting to be recognized thing)


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (May 28, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> Just tried out the series today, caught up with releases, and I think that I'll be following it from now on ^^







halfhearted said:


> Although a lot of the actual plot happenings are typical shounen material, the manga does a great job of incorporating actual Japanese legend into each chapter. And, while I think that the level of art is inconsistent (not in how it's drawn but in how it's used; i.e. one portion of the chapter will have gorgeous spread after gorgeous spread, while the other 3/4 [lulz XD] ends up nearly being half text/half artwork), what's given is definitely above average.
> 
> Mostly, I'm loving how so many panels look like they are just filled to the brim with all manner of wonderfully designed youkai characters, which isn't too common for supernatural manga from my experience.



The art is basically what got me into this manga in the first place :3



halfhearted said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment, Gyuuki and his bid for power is what's holding my interest the most though, even beyond the good art. He seems like the kind of character, which could grow into a really well done villain. And, I'm excited to see that development, as well as the possibility of Rikuo ending up in some form of real danger; for, the majority of the times he's entered conflicts within the manga so far have all felt slightly shallow due to the fact that he never appeared to be taking any actual risks.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Honestly i think he's a bit boring. But we'll see. Everything is so open now that it's in the early phases that basically anything can happen. I love his looks, though.




As for Rikuo himself. At the moment he's kindof suffering from the same thing the main character in Hitomi no Catoblepas did. Basically, he's freaking overpowered. I'm fairly sure that will change soon enough...

Edit: Honestly the reason i got into this manga in the first place is...

Your purity will be soiled beyond this point.

Do not venture further.

You have been warned.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I saw some pr0n with Yukionna and was like "omgawd she's so adorable! i wonder what this series is!" then i looked it up, and was hooked. And yeah. Yukionna is so cute


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (May 28, 2008)

i really like this series

this probably wont happen, but i think it would be cool if the mangaka put some japanese myths (orochi, ninetails) in it like "Okami"


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 29, 2008)

i already started a thread on this title, but people showed little interest
one of the mods might as well merge them, as well have about 10 posts between the two threads


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 29, 2008)

can one of the mods merge this thread with the other one?
btw ch 10 and 11 are out


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (May 30, 2008)

I need to check the latest chapters...

Btw: I wonder if Rikuo will ever somehow "merge" his two forms...


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (May 31, 2008)

It's still good. I approve of chapters 10-11. Gyuuki turned out to be cooler than i thought, as well. I like how his hair looks too.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 6, 2008)

ch 12 is out
it looks like nura is more capable in his human form that it appears at first, it looks like ch 13 will be a fight hopefully
i hope this manga does well because i want to see an anime version


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jun 9, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> ch 12 is out
> it looks like nura is more capable in his human form that it appears at first, it looks like ch 13 will be a fight hopefully
> i hope this manga does well because i want to see an anime version



I think it will. It rates high on 2ch in the weekly chapter polls. I have a feeling this will get popular enough for a tv series.

Edit: And yeah. Chapter 12 was good. I can't wait for the next one :3


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 10, 2008)

i mean give or take its very similar style to kekkashi which is pretty popular and has a pretty long running anime as well
im curious how the author is gonna play this, because he could potentially do alot with this manga and stretch is out over a hundred chapters, thats what i would like
-i wonder what yuki onna's opinion is of nura, generally i think its master servant but sometimes i think she might like him


----------



## El Torero (Jul 8, 2008)

I´m interested in this manga. It was in the Top-5 of last Shonen Jump issue


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow..this is a really nice manga..why the hell isn't it getting more love?


----------



## 8ghosts (Jul 9, 2008)

yukionna is cute indeed...she seems to be getting more attention than the child hood friend


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jul 9, 2008)

Last chapter was good. I wonder how long this manga will actually go on.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Jul 9, 2008)

Ciupy said:


> Wow..this is a really nice manga..why the hell isn't it getting more love?



cuz everyone is going after double arts


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 19, 2008)

i finally caught up, i wanted to let a few chapters pile up and then read them all at once
-im pumped about the merging of the minds, i figured it would happen eventually but i was a little suprised it occured this early on
-this is a two parter a. why does his gramps have the elongated head and is so short, when in his youth he looked the same as rikuo b. the gyuuki guy still looks the same and he has to be a few hundred years old, why did rikuo's gramps age, i lied one more question c. does rikuo have different hair color when hes in human form, its hard to tell when its black and white, but he does look somewhat similar to his demon form, so i wonder how he can fool people especially ienga who has seen him multiple times in both forms
-i think this manga is gonna last a while, hell theres still strife among the nura clan, but ch 16 or so introduced outside territories, hell you can have other demon groups around japan, and then theres always the possiblity of expanding to enemies worldwide
-so what do you think will be yura's reaction when she finds out who the demon leader is?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 20, 2008)

chapter 19 came out yesterday evening, i havent read it yet, but i was the scans were somewhat better quality, hopefully if they license it in the us, i can get a better version


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 30, 2008)

ch 20 is out, God lord is that girl stupid, but then again i guess shes your sterotypical thickheaded anime/manga character, but things are heating up, finally some outside demon forces are showing up


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Jul 31, 2008)

chap 20's ending was pretty obvious


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 1, 2008)

^ru refering her thinking that rikuo's older form was just a friend or to the arrival of the other gang?


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Aug 1, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^ru refering her thinking that rikuo's older form was just a friend or to the arrival of the other gang?



friend statement of course, but then the arrival of the other gang was pretty much bound to happen


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 2, 2008)

i dont know i thought it could be a toss up, because you have animes of both types where the friend is oblivious and where they are sharp, but your right, when they did the whole thing with the youkai bar, i was liking shes prolly gonna say something stupid like that


----------



## Mori` (Sep 17, 2008)

c27 spoilers


----------



## Geass (Sep 17, 2008)

Somehow it reminds me of Hiei from Yu Yu Hakusho. Lol.


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 26_ 




Kind of a disappointing chapter, if we are talking quality of storytelling. The various parts of the narrative aren't fitting together as well as some of the past mini-arcs, and I'm not really finding the antagonists all that terrible or malevolent (even if they are creating much more in the way of destruction). 

However, it was nice to see Rikuo stepping up as the leader of the Nura Group. Too often, main characters seem to take that step forward, declaring their position, only to fall two steps back when faced with a crisis. Now, if only the other characters could start doing something besides running around like chickens with their heads cut off 

Art was lovely as usual, however. I never get tired of the youkai designs, and I like the look of Sodemogi more than a little ^^


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 23, 2008)

Picked up this series because I'm always interested in supernatural material. I like this series with the youkai doing the housework ineffectively from the start. The detail in drawing them is lovely. Looks like I have quite a few chapters to be catching up on. xD


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 26, 2008)

i have no power for 2 weeks, how many chps came out, 2?
^agreed with YK i like supernatural fantasy stuff in anime manga or even film

i just have to say though the old man impressed with his little inviso trick, actually i think he looks like a mix of hiei and yokuai kurama , the latter being the best character in YYH


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 6, 2008)

finally caught up through 28, the last two chapters were awesome with rikuo finally showing he can be a leader

question is the demon with a floating head a girl or guy?

i have to say i have one gripe with the manga though, at times it feels kinda hard to follow because of the art style , its so heavy and has a lot of stuff going on, it should be toned down a little


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 11, 2008)

ch 29 is out, looks to me like either someone will dissent from the nura group or join them


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Oct 11, 2008)

Hmmm... This is quite good. Not as good as it was in the very beginning, but still :3


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 11, 2008)

i like the story structure is reminds me alot of hitman, first a slew of day in the life chapters and then finally it got into the heart of the matter and started having solid arcs


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 22, 2008)

Chapter 31 has been released X3

*[NKSH and JC] Nurarihyon no Mago - Chapter 31.rar*


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 23, 2008)

hmmm looks like the next chapter will prolly be a fight


----------



## narutosaipen (Oct 23, 2008)

chapter 19 came out yesterday evening.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 31, 2008)

i have a feeling, that at minimum the shikigami girl has to figure out next chapter who rikuo is , im not sure about the rest, but he basically changed on stage, she cant be that dumb


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 11, 2008)

chs 33 + 34 out


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Nov 11, 2008)

Tamazuki's design in chapter 34 is AWESOME!


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Nov 11, 2008)

I just looked up Tamazuki's name. You can't imagine what it MEANS. Ie: It's just not an interpretation of the individual kanji meanings, but it's an actual word, with the actual kanji used O_o

玉章


*Spoiler*: __ 



Love letter




o_O


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 11, 2008)

kinda werid, what kind power does he use, it looks kinda paper based


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Nov 12, 2008)

Looks like he uses something that has to do with leaves.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 13, 2008)

honestly he looks like he in a league above rikuo, i mean rikuo gets amplified abilities ie stronger faster, but it doesnt look like he any unique ability perse , maybe thats for laters


----------



## halfhearted (Nov 13, 2008)

Arguably one of the more awesome panels I've seen as of late and reminded me a great deal (in a good way) of Aji Tae's "Perish" from _Shin Angyo Onshi_:





Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> Tamazuki's design in chapter 34 is AWESOME!



I definitely agree. The series usually has great character designs as a whole, but Tamakuzi's is definitely up there as one of the best we've seen. In particular, I like how it still seems like the him we've come to know in the form of a young human male; the personality really rings true in both appearances.




Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> I just looked up Tamazuki's name. You can't imagine what it MEANS. Ie: It's just not an interpretation of the individual kanji meanings, but it's an actual word, with the actual kanji used O_o
> 
> 玉章
> 
> ...



Haha, it reminds me slightly of that Japanese film entitled "Love Letter", which initially began with the main character writing a letter to the dead. And, one has to wonder whether there will be any deeply sinister take on the name in his actions considering how most youkai in the series can be summed up to an extent by what they are called.



Kira U. Masaki said:


> kinda werid, what kind power does he use, it looks kinda paper based





Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> Looks like he uses something that has to do with leaves.



I'm not sure that the main basis of his power is directly connected to something like leaves or paper. It seems more likely that the ability being shown is that of simple but powerful destruction or dispeling of another youkai with that leaflike appearance merely being the form that it takes.


----------



## Blastrix (Nov 13, 2008)

Im picking up this series! I just caught up and it's really awesome  Too bad it aint that popular...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 13, 2008)

^tis to be expected, i mean you have to realize you prolly have something like several hundred manga series on going at one time, and maybe only a small handful of those have really big followings


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 23, 2008)

ch 56 is out, how in the hell did rikuo's granddad go from looking like him transformed to what he looks like now


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 7, 2008)

new ch is out 37, well its actually been out since sometime last week


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Dec 14, 2008)

This is still good.

Mezumaru got really popular on japanese image sites after that gender-bender scene in last chapter


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 21, 2008)

i agree with what the bird said, i think alot of the people around rikuo are worthless , cowardly and untrustworthy, he should make his own group - the only ones i see as potential allies are the bird guy, the one who tested him, and the son of the guy who got killed; the rest of the heads look worthless


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 25, 2008)

chapter 40 is out


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 6, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ...although i will say it should be interesting in the future what happens between rikuo yuki onna and the other girl



I definitely agree. 

And, I find it amusing that right around the time people were questioning the worth of Rikuo's retainers those same individuals get a chapter to showcase some of their abilities. While not entirely flattering for characters like Yuki Onna, I also think that she did an impressive job in the face of such a strong enemy. Particularly, when looking at her strength of mind and will to fight. 

It's always refreshing to see female vows of protection for the men in shounen series.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 6, 2009)

yea i was kinda surprised too; they made a lot of the upper tier members look weak, so i definitely was not expecting much other than comic relief from this bunch, but i they are all quite capable 

although at the same time at the beginning of this arc these guys looked uber powerful and i think they got downgraded a little, well we shall see what the raccoon guy does

new chapter, plus the better news
the scan. group has confirmed from now on the series will be released on a normal weekly schedule


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 8, 2009)

no remeber the wind guy and the group, they only got taken out by the old dude; plus tanuki's group took out several heads/leaders , so i was oh snap, rikuo's group is a lot weaker than i though

im curious whats gonna happen with tanuki though; but i cant see this drag out longer than a couple more chapters, and then some new arc

but the thing im most excited about is the onymoji girl finally has to realize rikuo is the leader, i want to see how that plays out


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 8, 2009)

When I was speaking of why I didn't buy into the hype for the Tanuki clan holdings, I didn't say it was because I thought that their feats weren't impressive. I was saying that the way he haphazardly seemed to have gathered them in comparison to Rikuo and how he gained their loyalty led me to believe that their strength wasn't going to be terribly great in the long run. 

And, I agree that it can't last much longer. Hopefully, the entrance of the onmyouji will usher in a new conflict for them to continue the story on with. Although, it would be nice, if we could see a less episodic protagonist/antagonist scenario. As in, I'd like it if Rikuo found an arch-enemy as opposed to "Villain of the Month" after "Villain of the Month".


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 8, 2009)

i imagine at some point there will be a character like that, but its still kinda early; im guessing maybe at some point the mangaka might venture outside of japan, and maybe theres some king of all demons like that; i think the ony. will come to pretty quick and become an ally


----------



## rhino25 (Feb 10, 2009)

I checked this manga out yesterday cause the info sounded promising. Thumbs up here! It's got a DN Angel meets Inuyasha feel to it. Can't wait to read the next chapter!!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 16, 2009)

new chapter out


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 28, 2009)

New Chapter out, it was okay albeit a little anticlimatic.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Mar 1, 2009)

I need to catch up to this.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 1, 2009)

there up to chapter 47 now, the last arc just ended


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 10, 2009)

Chapter 49 is out by Hyena-Scans! 


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 49_ 



Pretty typical chapter, all things considered. I prefer the series when it's more youkai politics and less shounen school adventure, but I definitely think this was welcome after the latest drama. More than anything else, however, I was struck by the subtle change in Rikuo over time beginning to see some real results regarding his personality and ability to deal with a crisis.

With his determined expressions and capable decision-making, he just seemed so much more reliable and focused than in times past. Usually whenever his human life comes into contact with the youkai world, he spends a good deal of his energy trying to mask that bond. So, it's refreshing to see real acceptance in how he chooses to use that energy to work towards solving the problem and saving the day instead.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 14, 2009)

Only about 35 chapters in but the story has been rather enjoyable. I'm definitely glad that Rikuo got less annoying along the way. Although I still don't care too much for his school friends outside the onmyouji. >.>

The art took some getting used to and it was my entire reason for stalling so long on the first chapter a month back or so. XD

But it eventually became a non-issue. I hope its rankings in Jump increase a little in comparison to what I've seen of it recently.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 14, 2009)

i dont have a problem with the character design per se, but i do feel the author is very messy and puts a lot of stuff in thats not necessary, plus its always fairly dark, it seems to be picking up steam though


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Mar 14, 2009)

I love the manga for Yuki Onna. She's so cute.


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 14, 2009)

One of the things that draws me to the manga overall is actually its art style. 

I like how it adapts older conceptions of youkai without attempting to update them greatly in any identifiable way but still retaining a unique look. And, I also enjoy how certain spreads can have a very high level of detail and intricacy to the designs and artwork, in general. The only real drawback for me are the designs of some of the human/human-looking characters in comparison to the rest of the manga's world; many of them adhere rather closely to generic shounen manga models, and I think it doesn't mesh as well as with the work as a whole in comparison to the more realistic-looking, humanish individuals such as Gyuuki.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 16, 2009)

eh as long as the female characters look like snow girl its fine with me

Ch. 50 is out, who boy, King of all Spirits eh - sounds good to me


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 50_ 




Interesting to see Rikuo making a move to protect both humans and youkai from members of the human world (individuals who were rather entertainingly homely in appearance, by the by). Until now, most of the antagonists have been more demonic in nature or directly influenced by a powerful youkai figure. So, it was nice to have a chapter bent on creating a grayer range of morality for the manga's characters. 

I'm also glad that Rikuo's continuing to build in strength and personality without any regressions like can often happen in other shounen series. And, having now met Jami and discovered Rikuo's next firm goal, it will be interesting to meet the other sorts of youkai whom he will be asking to join his Hyakki Yakou. Speaking of Jami, I enjoyed how the artwork shifted slightly into a calligraphic style as the story's narrative shifted to his perspective. Both aesthetically pleasing and shows some progression in the mangaka's storytelling abilities.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 18, 2009)

im wondering if we see either a. a move outside of Japan at some point or b. someone outside of Japan comes to Japan


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 18, 2009)

^I don't think that would come until much later on in the story. At least Youkai stories seem to be based in Japan so I don't know if there would exactly be "Youkai" outside of it.

As for Chapter 50:

*Spoiler*: __ 



I wasn't expecting Rikuo to make Jami his underling. Nor did I expect him to be such a good Youkai even after getting drowned because of his master's wife.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 18, 2009)

^he says leader/king/master/whatever of all spirits; you see youkai is simply a japanese term for something that exists at least mythical worldwide; a youkai is a demon/spirit/etc. it would simply be too ridiculous to say spirits exist, but only in Japan

that being said i also believe that this will be later down the road, im just wondering if this puppy will make it that far, its good, but considering its running in something like jump, it might be hard to keep the interest of your average naruto fan with something like this for that long, what mag. does kekkashi run in, thats a similar manga


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 21, 2009)

got another ref in Bakuman, on the last page of the current chapter, there is a pic of grown up rikuo


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 29, 2009)

The Bakuman mentions are definitely nice. XD

As far as living a while in Jump goes, the series sells decently and its rankings tend to fluctuate. It doesn't need to be as long as Naruto or One Piece to turn out successful.

Anyway the latest chapter seems interesting. Seeing what Rikuo does against actual humans rather than Youkai should be cool. At least as far as his night form goes.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 1, 2009)

ch 51 is out, this new development is interesting, is Yura the girl who hangs out with rikuo and company; if so i assume she will see that rikuo is a good guy and join with him


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Apr 1, 2009)

I like what's happening... I want more Yuki Onna, though...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 1, 2009)

^agreed, i prefer over the childhood friend for rikuo


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 3, 2009)

ch 52 is out, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



hopefully ao is okay, hes a cool character and its still too earlier in the going to kill of a character like him if at all


----------



## Okkervil River (Apr 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yura's reaction to this is going to be very interesting.  Obviously she has had her suspicions, and maybe could have sensed something from Rikuo too, just like her brother, but was apparently in denial.  The fighting next chapter probably won't be as intense as the end of the chapter makes it out to be, unless Rikuo pulls something out of his ass to turn into his night form.  Though he presumably does have his sword (where he hides that thing is beyond me), I can't imagine his normal form being able to put up much of a fight against Yura's brother, but who knows.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 11, 2009)

finally read the chapter, wow that might have been the best one in a while and the next chapter has me on the edge of my seat in anticipation


----------



## Dimeron (Apr 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Who knows, maybe being a quarter Youki means the anti youki abilities are only 1/4th effective against him. Or when he's in human form out right immune to it since for all intend and purpose he's just a human


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 11, 2009)

they clearly know he is a youkai so i imagine its not that simple and never been that simple as he can only mantain the form for 1/4 of the day, i think he can be psudeo state which is shown by them being able to detect him

and besides they can just kill him a lot easier in his human form or force him into the demon form


----------



## Okkervil River (Apr 12, 2009)

Spoilers for 54:


*Spoiler*: __ 



And there's the sword,


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 12, 2009)

hmm i ll have to check MT later for that


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 13, 2009)

^
*Spoiler*: __ 



her brother is a douche bag besides, rikuo is techinically 3/4 human, and only 1/4 demon, id say that wasnt a complete lie, man next chapter is gonna own


----------



## Okkervil River (Apr 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That's right!  He was only 1/4th lying, and that's really not a lie at all!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 13, 2009)

^true, i think it will turn out well though


----------



## Dimeron (Apr 13, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




That lie is going to come back and bite him in the ass in a later chapter, I think we can all count on it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 13, 2009)

how is that going to happen when at the end of this chapter he 
*Spoiler*: __ 



went demon, hes standing right infront of her, she will immediately he is at least part demon, the line was only said to her, there will be no retribution in later chapters because all we be resolved next week


----------



## Okkervil River (Apr 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, she almost appears to be unconscious at the moment, so this might all go right over her head.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



you are forgetting he is fighting her brother, one way or another she will know, either the brother is beaten - who else could have done it, or the brother wins, in which case that would be the end of the manga cause id imagine he would kill rikuo; unless she wants to pretend to be naive and not hear the truth i think she already knows and will know if she doesnt already very soon


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 23, 2009)

new chapter 56 


*Spoiler*: __ 



well thats cleared up she clearly knows, but seems to be at least semi pulling for him, plus i doubt he killed the brother, it was probably just a knock out tech


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 24, 2009)

Awesome chapter is awesome.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm glad the brother uses psychological tactics when he fights. It makes the battle a lot more interesting plus his Shikigami was pretty unique to me.  Nice to see Rikuo figured it out, insulted her brother and got a hit on top of all that.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



although i expected it , rikuo's ownage at the end was awesome


----------



## Okkervil River (Apr 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I predict Rikuo loses to Mamiru.  Or maybe Mamiru just won't care to fight him.  Either way, I think that guy'll be more dangerous to Rikuo than her brother.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



but then again this is a shounen, theres no one else close to rikuos level in the manga on the good guys side, or at least no one that at this point would step up , so i think rikuo will some how beat both of them if it comes to a fight


----------



## Valky (Apr 27, 2009)

chapter 56 is out.

awesome manga is surely awesome.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 27, 2009)

badass chapter indeed, i thought the brother atleast  knew who he was dealing with


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 27, 2009)

Another great chapter. Looks like the cat is definitely out of the bag now if Yura was still having doubts about Rikuo.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 27, 2009)

yea i figured it would me only a matter of time, the question becomes will it be a secret between the two or will she share it with the others 

plus this makes it very interesting in the rikuo x competition 

the one girl is his childhood friend and he seems to like her, and she likes his demon form

yuki onna - id guess likes him, but i cant really tell how much of that is filial duty and how she actually likes him

and now the onymouji girl - now that she knows the truth she looks like more of a possible contender than before


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Apr 28, 2009)

This is getting good.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 30, 2009)

indeed , more people should read this one


----------



## Lal Mirch (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm glad she finally found out. It gives an extra dimension with a human knowing his identity. She seemed like the obvious one to find out first. 

Really good chapter.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 30, 2009)

^well i thought maybe the childhood friend, but it then quickly became apparent that she is an idiot.


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 12, 2009)

Chapter 57 is out.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Well damn, it looks like shit is getting interesting. There is a whole other clan of Youkai in Kyoto waiting to get a beat down. The Onmyouji are really turning out to be interesting characters as well.

The moment between Rikuo and Yura was cute.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 12, 2009)

nice i ll have to read this and the new fairy tail the evening , but gotta go to blockbuster first


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (May 12, 2009)

I approve of this development.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 13, 2009)

This is getting interesting the childhood friend is all but been forgetton , so i wonder if the real battle will be between yuki onna and the spell caster girl; and do i smell human/demon working together


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 20, 2009)

new chapter is out

you know one thing that has been bugging me for the greatest while is how the old man ended up looking like that when he used to look like transformed rikuo, his head all of sudden got so elongated, i wonder if rikuo will end up looking like that 

that being said, good day in the life chapter with some foreshadowing , i wonder though if ultimately we will get to see either of rikuo's parents


----------



## bravin_time (May 20, 2009)

I hate filler chapters, especially when its straight off the back of some real good chapters. Personally, I was hoping rikou would follow the onmyouji back to kyoto, but I guess that can still happen later.

.. also, has it ever been explicitly stated that the yuki onna that is with rikou is different to the one from his grandpa's time? Because most of the youkai seem to have been around for the last couple of generations, and it'd be kinda akward for rikou if she's the same yuki onna thats always seen hanging off his grandpa in all the flashbacks


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (May 20, 2009)

i just realized that rikuo has a very weird hairstyle


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 20, 2009)

filler is an overused word, and is mainly used for anime, when its parts of the show created for the show not in the manga

but aside from that i think there maybe a mini flashback arc here to show something that happened during his grandfathers time

id assume shes the same as that time, demons age differently , im pretty his grandfather is a few hundred years old


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 20, 2009)

A lot of this chapter was very "meh" I admit. But at least this flashback will give us the background of what Rikuo's grandfather was doing in Kyoto.


----------



## 8ghosts (May 26, 2009)

I don't think it is the same yuki onna. The current yuki onna acts more like a girl than a woman and is also more shy. 

It is probably the descendant of the older yuki onna. Chapter 59 confirms that rikuo and the current yuki onna are not related at least.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 26, 2009)

how could they be related , both his grandfather and father married humans thats why he is only 1/4 demon


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 27, 2009)

ch. 59 is out, ill read it tomorrow


----------



## 8ghosts (May 27, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> how could they be related , both his grandfather and father married humans thats why he is only 1/4 demon



cause i thought the older yuki onna would have been his woman back in the day


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 27, 2009)

Revealing his grandmother? That wasn't what I was expecting. XD


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 27, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> that being said, good day in the life chapter with some foreshadowing , i wonder though if ultimately we will get to see either of rikuo's parents




We've seen his mother already

But I am interested in seeing Nura's father and finding out why he died now that I've caught up. 

the girls in this series are so cute pek


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 27, 2009)

^wow was that like the only single page she was ever shown on , i completely forgot about it


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (May 27, 2009)

so did his father live for 350+ years looking like he is in his 30's

while rikuo age like a average person

this age and appearance thing is confusing


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 27, 2009)

^that was his grandfather , the old guy who is still living, we dont know what happened to his dad

but man, what a waste, that saucy yuki onna from the past, and instead he goes with that prudish noble

but it seems like for some reason the yuki onna cant go together even with other demons


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (May 27, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^that was his grandfather , the old guy who is still living, we dont know what happened to his dad
> 
> but man, what a waste, that saucy yuki onna from the past, and instead he goes with that prudish noble
> 
> but it seems like for some reason the yuki onna cant go together even with other demons


no i was talking about rikuo's dad
400 years ago, grandpa and grandma meet

so his dad had to be born from that time
his wife at present time has to be human and she is 30 years old, i doubt she would marry someone who looks like 350 years old, so his dad has to look like he is in his 30's


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 27, 2009)

you are assuming they had him right at that time, who knows when they had him

and frankly his mom looks smoking for someone whose supposed to be 30


----------



## Dimeron (May 27, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> you are assuming they had him right at that time, who knows when they had him
> 
> and frankly his mom looks smoking for someone whose supposed to be 30



admires him.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 27, 2009)

ah only in japanese animation can women in 30s and 40s look so smoking , atlhough we got a couple of real ones like Heather Locklear, man even in her 40s shes was umpf,


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (May 27, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> you are assuming *they had him right at that time, who knows when they had him*
> 
> and frankly his mom looks smoking for someone whose supposed to be 30


i assume u are referring to rikuo
this example in chapter 443
bottom right panel


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 27, 2009)

i was not refering to rikuo but his dad
just because he parents meet 400 years ago doesnt necessarily mean they had him right away.......although while typing this i realize you do have a point , his dad would have to be at least 300 plus seeing as his mom was human too,  i was thinking they didnt have to have him right away, but you are right they did

i would assume rikuo then maybe wouldnt live quite as long but would live longer than a human, then again who knows, his grandfather is over 400 years old, his dad had to be around 350 and seems to have died under mysterious circumstances, so maybe he will also live that long


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 4, 2009)

new chapter out 
*Spoiler*: __ 



man what a waste that yuki onna was smoking, but did you catch the stuff regarding the next chapter, commanders decision great tragedy, its not like the girl can die cause she hasnt had a kid yet


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm actually interested in what this decision is as well. I think he may end up finally getting spotted by that onmyouji at some point.

Most likely when he battles the Ayakashi posing as a human.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 5, 2009)

dude that chick was totally creepy, but if he gets found out that quick wont he be forced to leave


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 9, 2009)

Chapter 61 is out.

Rikuo's grandfather was such a bad ass. This upcoming massive fight should be very entertaining. Time for war.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 9, 2009)

wow 
*Spoiler*: __ 



first i thought he was a badass of how he was like im gonna marry her in front of all the youkai, but man that last line, i look forward to the next several chapters


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 16, 2009)

ch 62 is out


----------



## Meztryn (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh, NNM isn't bad - can't wait to go further into the storyline.

It's getting really interesting thus far, I hope him going after chick will somewhat go smoothly - doubt it, but possible.

I like his controversial way of thinking, very plausible.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 20, 2009)

to be honest, when i made the thread i actually didnt expect it to last this long; usually good mangas are pulled early.

The curious question is do you think an anime is possible in the future, many shows of similar theme do have anime Kekkashi, Shounen Omnyjoi, etc.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Jun 20, 2009)

anime would suck, it just wouldnt achieve the same detail/art style as the manga


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 20, 2009)

actually ive always thought the art style was rather weak in this work, its too much if you will, theres too much going on too many lines etc.; besides i like the story and the character design could be translated quite well


----------



## Meztryn (Jun 20, 2009)

I wouldn't mind seeing an animated version of this manga, it won't be as bad as nearly half the other mind wasting animes that have been shown to be released during the summer.

But, I prefer the manga more though, the in-depth revelations, and artwork (personally, I think the art style is not that bad) in the manga is easier to understand + it'll leave out the chance of useless fillers re-occurring every now and then.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 20, 2009)

my only problem with mangas, is fights are never near as good as they could be animated, this is espeically obvious in stuff like naruto, but some the fights in NNM could look a lot better animated


----------



## Meztryn (Jun 21, 2009)

I personally agree with that, there are some cases where manga fights are more ostentatious, but in most cases animated versions are better by a large margin.

In NNM, animated fights would be pretty awesome.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 21, 2009)

Im still thinking about the whole rikuo vs Racoon kid, and the Rikuo vs Brother; those fights i think have lots of potential.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jun 21, 2009)

Chapter 62 was good, but...

*Spoiler*: __ 



...what happened to the two other girls? Did they die?


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Jun 21, 2009)

yes they are


----------



## Meztryn (Jun 23, 2009)

In need of some chapters, it's addictive as hell.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 4, 2009)

ch 63 is out


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Jul 5, 2009)

so is 64          .


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 5, 2009)

o shit 64 was a beast mode chapter


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 5, 2009)

ch 65 is out

interesting future plot element added


----------



## bravin_time (Jul 6, 2009)

After reading this chapter Im all giddy about future teamwork between Rikuo and Yura. Should be awesome.

Although, there is one thing I dont get. If the head of the Keikain house is on friendly terms with Rikuo's grandfather and also believes in youkai and humans co-habitating, why are the rest of the onmyouji so hell bent on youkai destruction?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 6, 2009)

probably answered later, we dont know what happens, maybe rikuo's grandfather was forced to do something to change the keikan guy's mind or he never expressed his views to the others


----------



## Okkervil River (Jul 6, 2009)

bravin_time said:


> Although, there is one thing I dont get. If the head of the Keikain house is on friendly terms with Rikuo's grandfather and also believes in youkai and humans co-habitating, why are the rest of the onmyouji so hell bent on youkai destruction?



They're just assholes .


----------



## Meztryn (Jul 8, 2009)

Fuck, I just checked out the last couple of chapters, and Rikuo's grandfather falling in love was a pretty horrid happening - I thought he was out for manipulation and power, but all in all, it was pretty impressive.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 8, 2009)

^nah his grandfather never struck me as power hungry , thats part of the reason he is so respected


----------



## Meztryn (Jul 11, 2009)

Yeah, I honestly thought he was, until the gay-ass lovey dovey shit became crystal clear to me, but ah well, it's still amazing to see he had that much power.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 14, 2009)

Seems we get a small but still incomplete glimpse of Rikuo's dad.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 14, 2009)

^same thing im thinking, he looks like a badass though, like some kind of rebel samurai based on the picture

i personally hope though the fox is only a temporary or arc villain and not something to be used over and over again - because realistically speaking there have to be spirits world wide and i doubt the fox would be ruler over them all


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 14, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i personally hope though the fox is only a temporary or arc villain and not something to be used over and over again - because realistically speaking there have to be spirits world wide and i doubt the fox would be ruler over them all



it's manga. Japan rules the world remember?


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Jul 14, 2009)

66 is out


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jul 14, 2009)

Who was that with the cyclops guy? Was that one of the girls about to be eaten by fox woman before?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 14, 2009)

C_Akutabi said:


> it's manga. Japan rules the world remember?



not really alot of manga especially super natural dont ever or rarely center as japan as the only existence of spirits, ie that why the spirits shown are typical Japanese ones and not from other countries.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 15, 2009)

Should I start this again? I started it for a while and then dropped it and now I am wondering whether I should pick this up again? Any suggestions?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 16, 2009)

its far enough along and it got a lot better from the beginning, so give it another try


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Jul 16, 2009)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Should I start this again? I started it for a while and then dropped it and now I am wondering whether I should pick this up again? Any suggestions?



depends on when did you drop it


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 16, 2009)

I think it was around chapter 20 or so.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 16, 2009)

yea its improved since then


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 17, 2009)

Ok I guess Ill start again.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 17, 2009)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Should I start this again? I started it for a while and then dropped it and now I am wondering whether I should pick this up again? Any suggestions?




edit- nvm looks like your going to try it again


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 21, 2009)

Caught up. Sweet! Love the current story! Wonder if we are going to find out more about Rikuo's *father*.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 21, 2009)

its a possibility down the line, he does look kind of epic in that one shot of him


----------



## Jugger (Jul 21, 2009)

I did read this really promising manga there has been nothing bad in it yet. Its like toriko awsome new series.


----------



## Jugger (Jul 22, 2009)

wow this is ranked 3 in jump that pretty awsome. Japanese are starting to like it a lot. 

Look here if you want


I hope that chapter 67 is scan fast now.


----------



## neostar8710 (Jul 22, 2009)

ok

all caught up

i like the look of the main character and all the side characters and it took me awhile to really like it, but after the flashback, i am officially addicted, haha

i can't wait for more!!!!


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jul 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



For a moment I thought the loli was the new incarnation of the fox woman... Don't want no loli main villains plz. Kitsune's new look was ok, though. I wonder if Nurarihyon will train Rikuo.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 24, 2009)

let me tell you something i give the new fox a Yosha!


----------



## Okkervil River (Jul 24, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> let me tell you something i give the new fox a Yosha!



She reminds me of the chick from xxxHolic whose name I don't recall because I only read a few chapters of that manga + like 200 of Tsubasa.  But yeah, her.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 24, 2009)

i stopped reading xxxholic after ch 150 ish, i need to catch up with tsubasa first


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Jul 25, 2009)

68 is out


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 25, 2009)

ill catch up on everything tomorrow


----------



## rhino25 (Aug 8, 2009)

Wow, ch 70 was 31 pages? What's the special occasion? Definitely not complaining though.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Aug 8, 2009)

i think it is because of the drama cd announcement


----------



## Gallant (Aug 8, 2009)

^Yeah, it is because of that.

This series has really started to take off in recent chapters. About time we stop messing around with Rikuo's classmates and focus on the Youkai side of things.


----------



## neostar8710 (Aug 8, 2009)

rahhh things are definitely picking up!!!

and the raw that was suppose to come out in 2 weeks already came out?

awesome, just awesome


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 8, 2009)

hmmm this chapter is kind of a let down to me, all of sudden rikuo looks pretty weak, getting beaten by underlings of underlings, and then he is supposed to all of sudden in a couple of weeks jump up to a possible confrontation with the fox, even in a manga about demons this is unrealistic


----------



## Okkervil River (Aug 8, 2009)

Am I the only one who _likes_ the school life aspect of this manga?


----------



## rhino25 (Aug 8, 2009)

Lol I like the Youkai side of things a little better than the school life. Mainly because some of his classmates annoy the crap out of me and they don't add to the story. And I agree with Kira about Rikou looking weak. It feels like they did a character 'reset' with him all of a sudden... especially after how badass he was in cursed sword arc.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 8, 2009)

actually if done in moderation i always like school life episodes in shonens , you need breaks in action

but i agree that rich kid needs to get killed off by a youkai or something , his value is zero


----------



## Okkervil River (Aug 10, 2009)

I don't necessarily agree that revealing characters more powerful than the main guy qualifies as a "reset" or makes him in any way less badass.  I didn't expect Rikuo to continue being the most powerful youkai around, so the revelation that there are stronger guys out there isn't surprising.  It is still a shounen manga after all.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 10, 2009)

yea but this was a major downgrade, he didnt go from being the  most powerful to one of even middle tier, he went straight to bottom tier, did you miss the page where they were laughing because even the dog or something scared him


----------



## Okkervil River (Aug 10, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> yea but this was a major downgrade, he didnt go from being the  most powerful to one of even middle tier, he went straight to bottom tier, did you miss the page where they were laughing because even the dog or something scared him



I just can't imagine people thought he was all that powerful when compared to every other youkai out there.  We only ever saw a small sample size of the youkai in one area, and considering his goal for the entire manga is to be "the master of all spirits," I thought it obvious there were going to many, many youkai far more powerful than he.  The flashback, at the very least, should have made that clear.  I don't know.  I don't feel slighted at all.  I kind of thought it was self-evident.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 11, 2009)

nobody was saying he was already the strongest, but he fought two seemingly powerful foes, and won; and from the flashbacks i have seen nothing of his grandfather to make him look that much more powerful in comparsion even in his youth; theres a difference from him being say weaker than the fox, who somehow he is going to have to defeat, but this chapter man him look weaker than pretty much anyone

i seriously dont think anyone thought he would be the most powerful right off the bat


----------



## Okkervil River (Aug 11, 2009)

How does it make him seem weaker than everyone?  He's still stronger than the people he beat before.  Just because youkai even more powerful than they were showed up doesn't change that fact, especially considering we've never seen these guys before.  It just seems like you expected him to already be more powerful than all but a handful of youkai, and I think that's fallacious thinking more than it is a fault with the manga.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 11, 2009)

im sorry are you from south America or something, Africa perhaps; do you understand the ENGLISH language. 

He is not just seemingly weaker than some upper tier individuals, in the chapter he weaker than whole groups, even underlings in those groups who others laugh at; thats like if all of sudden a new hidden village popped up in naruto and sauske/naruto were weaker than their genin, or even their non ninja; theres a big difference here that you are glossing over.

In generally through the previous arcs, rikuo was only weaker than handful of top demons who he eventually overcame, so its not like my expectation were unwarranted given this manga or any other shonen.


----------



## Okkervil River (Aug 14, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> im sorry are you from south America or something, Africa perhaps; do you understand the ENGLISH language.





I'm an American, a third-year university student, and a creative writing major, actually.  But thanks for taking us down to a grade-school level.



> He is not just seemingly weaker than some upper tier individuals



And here's the problem, and it's exactly what I've been saying.  You expected Rikuo to be more powerful than all but "some upper tier individuals" 69 chapters into a manga.



> in the chapter he weaker than whole groups, even underlings in those groups who others laugh at



Yes, he was.  They're a very powerful group of youkai.  It's not even that hard to understand, considering how Tsurara reacted towards the news that he was going to their village.



> thats like if all of sudden a new hidden village popped up in naruto and sauske/naruto were weaker than their genin, or even their non ninja; theres a big difference here that you are glossing over.



No, that's just you comparing two completely different manga and two completely different scenarios.



> In generally through the previous arcs, rikuo was only weaker than handful of top demons who he eventually overcame, so its not like my expectation were unwarranted given this manga or any other shonen.



Yes, but that's how every shounen manga works.  The character goes through progressively more powerful villains and meets progressively more powerful allies.  Just because Ichigo defeated some hollows that were then the strongest characters we'd seen in the manga didn't make the introduction of the shinigami--and a veritable legion of characters more powerful than he, who also weren't even close to high-tier--at all shocking.

But you're free to be disappointed in whatever you choose.  I just don't think it's warranted.


----------



## 8ghosts (Aug 25, 2009)

Aizen Sousuke?


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Aug 26, 2009)

apparently, nurarihyon and sket dance are getting an anime adaption


----------



## 8ghosts (Aug 26, 2009)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> apparently, nurarihyon and sket dance are getting an anime adaption



I read that it was a drama cd. Horie Yui as Tsurara FTW


----------



## Jugger (Aug 26, 2009)

Lol at that ranma yokai  i like this series


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 4, 2009)

almost caught up, i like the fear idea, but it is up there in terms with sharigan as a haxed ability that makes you jump in power way too much

that other ice chick was nice , and yes i was laughing at the hot springs scene


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 8, 2009)

Latest chapter was epic. 

*in love with Kitsune* I hope she remains in that human form for a longer time, the dark tones really suits her


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 8, 2009)

^agreed, i like that human form


----------



## neostar8710 (Sep 18, 2009)

i thought the training arc was good until those goons came..they kinda ruined it for me...i think the high point of this manga so far was that flashback..so epic..but thats just me


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 18, 2009)

last chapter was pretty good, but whats gonna happen, im leading to all 3 get wiped out and kitsune takes kyoto faster then anticipated


----------



## Dimeron (Sep 18, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> last chapter was pretty good, but whats gonna happen, im leading to all 3 get wiped out and kitsune takes kyoto faster then anticipated



The three loses but was able to trap her or slow her long enough for our hero to finish the training arc.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 19, 2009)

so im assuming based on that comment, that this is just another arc, and that kitsune is not some final boss character


----------



## migukuni (Sep 20, 2009)

im thinking that the three will be saved by our hero...

man, i don't want to see those three easily get beaten...

i miss the guy with the sword., he's the hottest guy in the manga, athough kamaitachi ain't so bad..


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Sep 22, 2009)

chapter 75 is out...


*Spoiler*: __ 



looks like those 3 already lost lol
and character poll starting, i think the results will be announced on October 5th


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 22, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> so im assuming based on that comment, that this is just another arc, and that kitsune is not some final boss character


what no of course

a cute little short

this guy (hes also the one who gave the Tanuki that sword i assume) has the highest shot


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Sep 22, 2009)

and we still havent even learn how rikuo's father died


----------



## Dimeron (Sep 22, 2009)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> and we still havent even learn how rikuo's father died



Hm... did the manga ever state that he's dead?


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 22, 2009)

didnt his grandpa say he died some time ago?

i dont remember the early chapters to well


----------



## Dimeron (Sep 22, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> didnt his grandpa say he died some time ago?
> 
> i dont remember the early chapters to well



Me neither, but then again dead could be "Luke your father is dead" kind of dead.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 22, 2009)

well the excitement of that battle lasted all of 2 seconds

btw what happened to the restrictions of him only lasting in the demon form for 1/4 of a day, he seems to be constantly in that form over the last bit of chapters


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 22, 2009)

it was explained i jsut dont rmember the reason

i think it was because of it being demon area or something


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Sep 23, 2009)

Dimeron said:


> Hm... did the manga ever state that he's dead?



it didnt actually state it, but
Yes, that shit is bad.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 23, 2009)

well that could be his moms funeral possibly

either way it brings up something interesting


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Sep 23, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> well that could be his *moms funeral* possibly
> 
> either way it brings up something interesting



lol the one on her knees in the second right panel is his mom


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 23, 2009)

whoa really

shows what i know

avatar

i know i posted the image of the spy one but

man this guy looks so great i wanna see him


----------



## migukuni (Sep 23, 2009)

new chap is up

all three we're defeated and they didn't slow down kitsune...

too bad...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 23, 2009)

^well it was obvious from the get go, but omg thats the fastest chapter release ive seen in a while

gonna go read now


----------



## migukuni (Sep 23, 2009)

nurarihyon releases like every 4-6 days unlike SJ

but i still think the three of them should have been bad ass


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 23, 2009)

where did you find that ch. at, im assuming youre talking about 76; i couldnt find it


----------



## migukuni (Sep 23, 2009)

it's chap 75. It's stated in the last page, all the onmyoji are defeated


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 23, 2009)

o okay, you said a new chapter came out and we were already discussing 75 so i assumed you meant 76


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Sep 23, 2009)

migukuni said:


> nurarihyon releases like every 4-6 days unlike SJ
> 
> but i still think the three of them should have been bad ass


-nurarihyon is from SJ
-4-6 days is not weekly

lol what?


----------



## Jugger (Sep 23, 2009)

This manga art is easily in the top 3 of jump. I think its time to see rikou to fight some bad guys in next chapter or start of fight.


----------



## neostar8710 (Sep 23, 2009)

I really did not like how this "training" arc was handled


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 23, 2009)

^it did seem rushed, but this whole Kitsune arc felt rushed to me - Kitsune strikes me as an orochimaru character - a villian that you play out over several arcs, but it looks like somehow or another she gets beat after figthing rikuo

although he could throw a tasty monkey wrench, and have her fall in love with rikuo and join the good guys, i mean the villian turned good guy has happened, but its been a while


----------



## migukuni (Sep 24, 2009)

i meant unlike other SJ comics

nurarihyon scans comes first than other SJ manga's

4-6 days isnt a wk 7 is a wk. 4 is not nor is 5 & 6


----------



## migukuni (Sep 24, 2009)

but sometimes in a wk they release on tuesday with fairytail and friday with naruto

around the tanuki arc i think


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Sep 24, 2009)

migukuni said:


> but sometimes in a wk they release on tuesday with fairytail and friday with naruto
> 
> around the tanuki arc i think


IIRC, the early chapters were late for like 2 weeks


----------



## Unknown (Sep 24, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^it did seem rushed, but this whole Kitsune arc felt rushed to me - Kitsune strikes me as an orochimaru character - a villian that you play out over several arcs, but it looks like somehow or another she gets beat after figthing rikuo
> 
> although he could throw a tasty monkey wrench, and have her fall in love with rikuo and join the good guys, i mean the villian turned good guy has happened, but its been a while




I don't think so, she was pregnat 400 years ago, so she probably is going to be defeated, but not by Rikou, but by some high/top tiers, so Rikou (and us as well) could see a high/top tiers battle.

And then her child is the one who's gonna be the real enemy, once he or she grows.
And don't forget that the child is gonna have the powers of the people Gitsune ate their heart, the girls, and Nurarihyon...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 24, 2009)

Unknown said:


> I don't think so, she was pregnat 400 years ago, so she probably is going to be defeated, but not by Rikou, but by some high/top tiers, so Rikou (and us as well) could see a high/top tiers battle.
> 
> And then her child is the one who's gonna be the real enemy, once he or she grows.
> And don't forget that the child is gonna have the powers of the people Gitsune ate their heart, the girls, and Nurarihyon...



i must have missed something. A big Whhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?

As of right now there really is no one else to fight her.

I missed the part about her being pregnant.

The manga is not going to timeskip 15-20 years just to have this non existant kid be the main enemy.

How would he have nurahiyon powers?


----------



## Unknown (Sep 24, 2009)

He may grow pretty fast, he is fucking Youkai, and Hogoromo ate Nurarihyons heart.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 24, 2009)

Unknown said:


> He may grow pretty fast, he is fucking Youkai, and Hogoromo ate Nurarihyons heart.



like i said you must be reading some manga with a similar name or something, because none of these things you said have occured in this manga


----------



## migukuni (Sep 25, 2009)

when did kitsune ate nurarihyon's heart?

maybe rikou's dad heart perhaps??


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 25, 2009)

no i think clearly Unknown is reading another manga, Kitsune is not pregnant and as far as we know nobody has eaten any Nurahiyon's heart


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Sep 25, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> no i think clearly Unknown is reading another manga, Kitsune is not pregnant and as far as we know nobody has eaten any Nurahiyon's heart



what have you been reading this whole time?
no really, what the fuck have you been reading?
Sanji vs. Rock Lee *read first*
Sanji vs. Rock Lee *read first*

Sanji vs. Rock Lee *read first*


----------



## Unknown (Sep 25, 2009)

Sorry, but I have to say it..., OWNED.
As I say Hogoromo has a chlid, and he ate Nurarihyon's heart, along with many other hearts from other girls with magical powers.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Sep 25, 2009)

Unknown said:


> Sorry, but I have to say it..., OWNED.
> As I say Hogoromo has a chlid, and he ate Nurarihyon's heart, *along with many other hearts from other girls with magical powers.*



didnt those power escaped when nurarihyon slash her face?
nurarihyon's was the only one she got... then got sealed away


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 25, 2009)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> God im such a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



do you "fucking" see what i "fucking" did there, "fucking right", its called manipulation of facts, you can pretty much find "support" for anything you want to say; pulling up 3 pages not fully in context is nothing to beat your chest over

i honestly cant see where i got owned, first of all lets get the more straight forward thing out of the way - it never once mentioned she ate a nurahiyon, not even remotely 

on the second point, it seems mental skills eluded you and you have fallen flat on your face
- first of all at i was speaking about the current sexy looking kitsune - she is not pregnant under any circumstance 
- secondly, the term pregnant is used liberally there, if you read the manga , hell if you only read the few pages you posted to supposedly own me, you would know the kitsune is a constantly reincarnating being and the pregancy refers to a future incarnation 
- i most assurdly assure you there will be no child here, if there is a child born in the upcoming chapters only then will i be owned


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 25, 2009)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> didnt those power escaped when nurarihyon slash her face?
> nurarihyon's was the only one she got... then got sealed away



what the fuck do you mean nurahiyon is the only one she got and then was sealed away; she lost to him, rikuo's granddad and got nothing


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Sep 25, 2009)

Hagoromo Kitsune isn't pregnant anymore, as her unborn child died with her previous body.
I'm not sure about her power as someone talked about the Ikigumo (which Hagoromo kitsune used as a source of power) losing it's power.



Kira U. Masaki said:


> what the fuck do you mean nurahiyon is the only one she got and then was sealed away; she lost to him, rikuo's granddad and got nothing



She got his heart at the end.
JESUS CHRIST! Sasuke vs 3 kages ALREADY!!!!
JESUS CHRIST! Sasuke vs 3 kages ALREADY!!!!
JESUS CHRIST! Sasuke vs 3 kages ALREADY!!!!


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Sep 25, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> blahblahblah



first, i dont give a shit if you think you got "owned" or w/e, i was just mocking your post, because you made it sound so sure that unknown was making stuff up, when it was just you who forgot stuff that happened

secondly, she did eat his heart, it was mentioned on the next page of the third link i posted...

lastly, if you read unknown's post, he was clearly talking about kitsune from the flashback...and it doesnt make a difference whether the pregnancy was meant for reincarnation or not, pregnancy is pregnancy


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Sep 25, 2009)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> first, i dont give a shit if you think you got "owned" or w/e, i was just mocking your post, because you made it sound so sure that unknown was making stuff up, when it was just you who forgot stuff that happened
> 
> secondly, she did eat his heart, it was mentioned on the next page of the third link i posted...
> 
> *lastly, if you read unknown's post, he was clearly talking about kitsune from the flashback...and it doesnt make a difference whether the pregnancy was meant for reincarnation or not, pregnancy is pregnancy*



Unknown was talking about the current kitsune


Unknown said:


> I don't think so, she was pregnat 400 years ago, so she probably is going to be defeated, but not by Rikou, but by some high/top tiers, so *Rikou* (and us as well) could see a high/top tiers battle.
> 
> And then her child is the one who's gonna be the real enemy, once he or she grows.
> And don't forget that the child is gonna have the powers of the people Gitsune ate their heart, the girls, and Nurarihyon...



Notice how he mentions Rikou, who certainly didn't exist back then.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Sep 25, 2009)

BoredOfBoredom said:


> Unknown was talking about the current kitsune
> 
> Notice how he mentions Rikou, who certainly didn't exist back then.





> I don't think so, *she was pregnat 400 years ago*, so she probably is going to be defeated, but not by Rikou, but by some high/top tiers, so Rikou (and us as well) could see a high/top tiers battle.


i was just referring to the pregnancy part

but i'll admit my mistake about "he clearly was talking about kitsune from the flashback"


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Sep 25, 2009)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> i was just referring to the pregnancy part
> 
> but i'll admit my mistake about "he clearly was talking about kitsune from the flashback"



Well, he was talking about how kitsunes son was going to play an important role as am enemy even stronger than her.
That wouldn't be possible unless he assumed she was still pregnant.



Unknown said:


> I don't think so, she was pregnat 400 years ago, so she probably is going to be defeated, but not by Rikou, but by some high/top tiers, so Rikou (and us as well) could see a high/top tiers battle.
> 
> *And then her child is the one who's gonna be the real enemy, once he or she grows.
> And don't forget that the child is gonna have the powers of the people Gitsune ate their heart, the girls, and Nurarihyon...*


----------



## Unknown (Sep 25, 2009)

I was thinking that maybe the one who was pregnat was the fox-spirit, and not the old girl or the young girl.

And I'm not really sure that al the power Hogoromo gattered were sealed or ran away...., Nurarihyon's didn't since Hogoromo flew with his powers in that last cut Nurarihyon gave him. If you see the first cut the powers fly beofre the woman, but in the second the fox flys, and I supose that she odes with her powers..., maybe.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Sep 25, 2009)

BoredOfBoredom said:


> Well, he was talking about how kitsunes son was going to play an important role as am enemy even stronger than her.
> That wouldn't be possible unless he assumed she was still pregnant.



i thought he meant "the child" as in the present kitsune


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Sep 25, 2009)

Unknown said:


> I was thinking that maybe the one who was pregnat was the fox-spirit, and not the old girl or the young girl.


That's more likely, but I got the impression that her plan for a "child of power" failed when she was defeated, as it hasn't been mentioned since then. I guess it might be possible, but there has been no hints regarding the current kitsune.



RamzaBeoulve said:


> i thought he meant "the child" as in the present kitsune


Then what was the part of her being defeated by some top tier? Her old form was undefeated until she was defeated by Nurarihyon.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Sep 25, 2009)

BoredOfBoredom said:


> Then what was the part of her being defeated by some top tier? Her old form was undefeated until she was defeated by Nurarihyon.


no clue, i didnt really understand what he was trying to say
all i know for sure is that he pointed out 400 years ago, she was pregnant


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Sep 25, 2009)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> no clue, i didnt really understand what he was trying to say
> all i know is that he pointed out 400 years ago, she was pregnant


The way I understood it, he meant that current kitsune would defeated by some unknown top tier and her child will end up being the real enemy, that rikuo has to defeat.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Sep 25, 2009)

BoredOfBoredom said:


> The way I understood it, he meant that current kitsune would defeated by some unknown top tier and her child will end up being the real enemy, that rikuo has to defeat.



well anyways, the current kitsune is no longer pregnant, which im assuming, since she isnt going for ikigumos


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Sep 25, 2009)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> well anyways, the current kitsune is no longer pregnant, which im assuming, since she isnt going for ikigumos


Yea, that's what I'm assuming as well. so we agree.
Everything seems to point towards this, so I'm not sure why Unknown thought she was currently pregnant.


----------



## migukuni (Sep 26, 2009)

maybe the fox spirit is pregnant...

if that's so, what unknown is saying is plausible


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Sep 26, 2009)

migukuni said:


> maybe the fox spirit is pregnant...
> 
> if that's so, what unknown is saying is plausible


True, but there has been no hints towards, so it's somewhat baseless speculation.


----------



## Unknown (Sep 26, 2009)

I thought it precisely because they have stoped speaking about the child. Not even to say that he died because of Nurarihyon..., maybe It's mangaka's surprise for the future...

But you are probably right and the child died....
Anyway Hogoromo didn't loose the powers of Nurarihyon, as she flew when Nurarihyon cutted her the last time, and there wasn't any image of her power running away.


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Sep 26, 2009)

What does everyone think Hagoromo Kitsune's fear is?. Is it simply the tails or is something else? It seems kinda weird for the tails to be her fear, as no one commented on them, even in the past. I know that there are youkai, who doesn't name their fear like Tsurara's basic attacks, but lately there has been heavy emphasis whenever someone activates their fear.


> I thought it precisely because they have stoped speaking about the child. Not even to say that he died because of Nurarihyon..., maybe It's mangaka's surprise for the future...


Perhaps, but there are usually hints or foreshadowing for these surprises, so that you can look back and realize that it makes sense. Otherwise it can easily feel random and underwhelming.


> But you are probably right and the child died....
> Anyway Hogoromo didn't loose the powers of Nurarihyon, as she flew when Nurarihyon cutted her the last time, and there wasn't any image of her power running away.


I wonder how Nurarihyon's power will show: as pure power or a specific ability?


----------



## Unknown (Sep 26, 2009)

Well we still don't know what Tamazuki's fear was, and It was supposed to be a divine power.., still he only used Mao's hammer.

Aboput Hogoromo's fear...., I don't think her tails are her fear, her tails are just a part of his real body, and she being able to win with them id like when Rikou was fighting just with sword plays, without using his fear.

Hogoromo's fear should be pretty hax, to be able to equal Kyoak Suigetsu...

And another thing, Rikou, and almost every character seen so far, has to uses his fear in their weapons..., and Rikou is half human, and not a simple human, he is the son a hime with magical powers, so he should be able to uses Yang abilitys...., if I remenber well, even Nurarihyon has been said to be able to use Yang abilitys....


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Sep 26, 2009)

> Aboput Hogoromo's fear...., I don't think her tails are her fear, her tails are just a part of his real body, and she being able to win with them id like when Rikou was fighting just with sword plays, without using his fear.
> 
> Hogoromo's fear should be pretty hax, to be able to equal Kyoak Suigetsu...


I also think she has yet to reveal her fear. Maybe she didn't get to use it against Nurarihyon because he caught her off guard.


> And another thing, Rikou, and almost every character seen so far, has to uses his fear in their weapons..., and Rikou is half human, and not a simple human, he is the son a hime with magical powers, so he should be able to uses Yang abilitys...., if I remenber well, even Nurarihyon has been said to be able to use Yang abilitys....


Well, Rikuo is only confirmed to be a grandson of a hime with magical powers, so if he inherited her power it's likely watered down like his youkai powers.
Personally I always liked the idea of his human form learning the techniques of the onmyouji. While the idea is cliche'd I'm still interested in the possibilities if he should learn them.


----------



## Unknown (Sep 26, 2009)

And we still don't know what Itaku's fear is.., he has use it in his weapons, but not by itself...
We almost don't know about any fear except for the Nurarihyon and some of their gang...


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Sep 26, 2009)

Considering Itaku is a youkai somehow related to sickles, I think all variants of his fear revolves around his weapons. It is true though that we don't know the fear of many youkai, but on the positive side this means that we have more to look forward to.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Sep 29, 2009)

nurarihyon has good covers


----------



## Unknown (Oct 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



There are images of the new chapter in MH, It seems that the whole Nura clan is going to Kyoto to stop Hogoromo...., their ship is pretty cool. And Nurarikuo is as cool as always making a demostration of his new powers to his grandfather.


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Oct 1, 2009)

Unknown said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> There are images of the new chapter in MH, It seems that the whole Nura clan is going to Kyoto to stop Hogoromo...., their ship is pretty cool. And Nurarikuo is as cool as always making a demostration of his new powers to his grandfather.



*Spoiler*: __ 



His grandfather? I looked through the raw today and unless I'm mistaken nothing happened between him and his grandfather, nor did the nura clan make an appearance.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Oct 1, 2009)

Unknown said:


> There are images of the new chapter in MH, It seems that the whole Nura clan is going to Kyoto to stop Hogoromo...., their ship is pretty cool. And Nurarikuo is as cool as always making a demostration of his new powers to his grandfather.


use a spoiler tag


----------



## Unknown (Oct 1, 2009)

Ups, I'll correct it.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Oct 1, 2009)

well 76 is out, it seems his father was killed by kitsune


----------



## migukuni (Oct 2, 2009)

haha, what i said was a bullseye
kitsune killed his father, maa~~~n i am Goo~~~~d


----------



## Meztryn (Oct 4, 2009)

Rikuo's developing pretty nicely, but it was certainly interesting finding out that Kitsune killed his father.

Can't wait to see what'll happen with his newly gained comrades.


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Oct 6, 2009)

Chapter 77 is out.
Chinese noodle soup 

*Spoiler*: __ 



The youkai from both Toono and Nura doesn't seem to get along that well. They also doesn't just have a single ship, but it seems like they have whole fleet.


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Oct 12, 2009)

No replies
Well, new chapter is out
Winner Takes All
or if you prefer Mangafox
Winner Takes All

*Spoiler*: __ 



So Akifusa betrayed them. Maybe it has something to due with the inhuman form he showed earlier.


----------



## migukuni (Oct 12, 2009)

that was because you were late for chap 77, we already knew ^^

thnx for chap 78, i was reading to-LOVE-ru, so i ddnt notice


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Oct 12, 2009)

migukuni said:


> that was because you were late for chap 77, we already knew ^^
> 
> thnx for chap 78, i was reading to-LOVE-ru, so i ddnt notice


I know it was late, as I read the chapter myself days before I posted it, but no one talked about the new chapter so I thought I might as well post it.


----------



## migukuni (Oct 12, 2009)

since its raw was already talked about, they didnt bother talking about it when it was translated


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Oct 12, 2009)

migukuni said:


> since its raw was already talked about, they didnt bother talking about it when it was translated


Usually you can't understand everything looking through the raw, especially in more text heavy chapters.
Anyways, do you have any thoughts of the new chapter? Not much happened, but the ending was a somewhat interesting twist.


----------



## migukuni (Oct 12, 2009)

nah, it was boring cant say anything much about it, but its good that yuki onna isnt such a useless youkai


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Oct 12, 2009)

migukuni said:


> nah, it was boring cant say anything much about it, but its good that yuki onna isnt such a useless youkai


True, it was just a transition chapter. Next chapter should be better though.

Chapter 79 is out now
Any Video Converter


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Oct 31, 2009)

Chapter 80 is finally out!
Link removed


----------



## Turrin (Nov 2, 2009)

Is this a Shounnen Action manga or barely any action?


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Nov 2, 2009)

Turrin said:


> Is this a Shounnen Action manga or barely any action?



The beginning doesn't have too much action, but after a while it becomes much more action oriented. And it remains action-packed from that point on.


----------



## Jugger (Nov 2, 2009)

I hope that Rikuo comes and rescues those kekkai people well atleast that stronge girl i can?t yet remembe all of those character names


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Nov 5, 2009)

Chapter 81 is out!
recurring dream


----------



## Unknown (Nov 11, 2009)

Chapter 82 is out in spanish at least:


*Spoiler*: __ 



As I predicted Hogoromo still has her child, and she want to have it after breaking the last seal.

I'm pretty sure that one of the next, if not the final, villian is going to be the child of Hogoromo, that would have the powers of the heart of Nurarihyon + the fear of Hogoromo + some other unknown powers.....

I don't think that Rikuo will fight aganist a high tier this time ..., at most the lowest high tier in Hogoromo's gang....

This is the time for the Nura Clan's heads vs the Hogoromos..., and maybe the Onmoyi....


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 12, 2009)

i really need to catch up; is the fox arc still going on


----------



## Jugger (Nov 16, 2009)

In 84 there is some annousment in mago i hope that it isn?t anime yet probably cd drama or something like that


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Nov 20, 2009)

Chapter 83 is out
xxxHolic 193

*Spoiler*: __ 



Pretty good chapter. I like the internal conflict between Nura and Toono. It seems that atleast one of the senior youkais, of the Nura clan, is finally going to go all out.


----------



## Griever (Nov 20, 2009)

I gotta question:

I don't really watch much anime, just read manga, but i would like to know if this series has a anime or not?.


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Nov 20, 2009)

Griever said:


> I gotta question:
> 
> I don't really watch much anime, just read manga, but i would like to know if this series has a anime or not?.



Unfortunately, Nurarihyon no Mago doesn't have an anime.


----------



## Random Member (Nov 22, 2009)

Nurarihyon no Mago Manga Gets Anime Green-Lit



> A poster has revealed that a television anime adaptation of Hiroshi Shiibashi's Nurarihyon no Mago manga has been green-lit. In the story, Rikuo Nura, a kid who is part human and a quarter yōkai (demon), lives in a house full of spirits along with his grandfather. Trying to escape his fate of acting like a demon, he does good deeds in order to avoid becoming one ? despite his grandfather's wish to succeed him as master of the Nurari yōkai clan.
> 
> The manga has been running in Shueisha's Weekly Shonen Jump magazine since 2008, and the eighth compiled book volume will ship in Japan next month.



Source:


----------



## Jugger (Nov 23, 2009)

I hope that anime starts in 2011 if there is anime so soon i wonder how long it will take before toriko or beelzebub gets anime


----------



## migukuni (Nov 23, 2009)

oh yeh, i wanna see the two sides fight, and i hope toono side loses >.< hate their obnoxious attitude


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Nov 23, 2009)

Random Member said:


> Nurarihyon no Mago Manga Gets Anime Green-Lit
> 
> 
> 
> Source:



That's great news, though depending om how many episodes this might be too soon. So I hope they will only do something like 26 episodes, so we don't end up with loads of filler.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 23, 2009)

I've heard April 2010 being the premiere date.


----------



## migukuni (Nov 24, 2009)

oh cool, the action starts next chapter UWEEEE


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 25, 2009)

ah i see somebody beat me to it, the news of the anime

26 might not even happen, the current trend with anime is 13 episode shows, and trust me there have been many manga where you think its not possible to fit into only 13 but thats what they did


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Nov 25, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ah i see somebody beat me to it, the news of the anime
> 
> 26 might not even happen, the current trend with anime is 13 episode shows, and trust me there have been many manga where you think its not possible to fit into only 13 but thats what they did



Of course it's possible to fit a manga into only 13 episodes, but that doesn't mean it will be good. Things could easily get either rushed or skipped to fit such a deadline.

By the way, since we're talking about Nurarihyon no Mago, how exactly is a 13 episodes long anime going to cover a manga that's not even finished?


----------



## illmatic (Nov 25, 2009)

popularity poll result top 10 translated by muwlove of mangahelpers.



> 1st: Night Rikuo=2562 votes
> 2nd: Nurarihyon (past)=1210 votes
> 3rd: Yuki-Onna/Oikawa Tsurara=1202 votes
> 4th: Hagoromo Gitsune(present)=1154 votes
> ...



Full Popularity poll results (RAW)


*Spoiler*: __ 



第一回百鬼人気投票結果発表

4位まではセンターカラー
以下は本編後の通常ページに

応募総数 14,702 票
*1 2562 奴良リクオ(妖怪)
*2 1210 総大将ぬらりひょん(過去)
*3 1202 雪女(及川氷麗)
*4 1154 羽衣狐(現代)
*5 *661 奴良リクオ(人間)
*6 *461 首無
*7 *406 鴆
*8 *398 黒羽丸
*9 *386 珱姫
10 *354 イタク
11 *335 花開院ゆら
12 *302 牛鬼
13 *296 家長カナ
14 *268 馬頭丸
15 *246 牛頭丸
16 *242 花開院竜二
17 *237 黒田坊
18 *180 淡島
19 *155 河童
20 *150 猩影
20 *150 十三代目花開院秀元
22 *136 夜雀
23 *120 総大将ぬらりひょん(現代)
23 *120 苔姫
25 *115 犬神
26 *100 花開院雅次
27 **99 千羽様
27 **99 狂骨(娘)
29 **96 花開院秋房
30 **94 烏天狗
30 **94 清継くん
32 **87 ３の口
33 **84 邪魅
34 **81 良太猫
34 **81 玉章
36 **80 ささ美
37 **76 茨木童子
38 **75 毛倡妓
39 **72 鳥居夏実
39 **72 狒々様
39 **72 花開院破戸
39 **72 雨造
43 **61 納豆小僧
43 **61 花開院魔魅琉 ←本誌だと44位ですが同票なので43位に
45 **60 冷麗
46 **54 しょうけら
46 **54 椎橋寛 ←本誌だと27票ですが同位なので54票に
48 **52 青田坊
49 **50 奴良若菜
50 **48 花開院灰吾
51 **47 トサカ丸
52 **46 雪羅
53 **44 よめっこ
54 **41 紫
55 **40 あんた
56 **39 袖モギ様
57 **36 がしゃどくろ
58 **32 巻紗織
59 **30 一つ目入道
59 **30 式紙


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Nov 25, 2009)

st: Night Rikuo=2562 votes
2nd: Nurarihyon (past)=1210 votes
*3rd: Yuki-Onna/Oikawa Tsurara=1202 votes*
4th: Hagoromo Gitsune(present)=1154 votes
5th: Day Rikuo=661 votes
6th: Kubinashi=461 votes
7th: Zen=406 votes
8th: Kuroumaru=398 votes
9th: You-Hime=386 votes
10th: Itaku=354 votes 

YEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSssssss~~~~


----------



## neostar8710 (Nov 25, 2009)

after the flashback, i find that this manga has been going downhill..i just don't liek the`execution of certain events...i'm sure it'll pick up soon....


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 26, 2009)

BoredOfBoredom said:


> Of course it's possible to fit a manga into only 13 episodes, but that doesn't mean it will be good. Things could easily get either rushed or skipped to fit such a deadline.
> 
> By the way, since we're talking about Nurarihyon no Mago, how exactly is a 13 episodes long anime going to cover a manga that's not even finished?



very easily its butchered or severely altered, one perfect example if im remebering the right one is Kurenai, about the kid who works as some kind of agent protecting the girl whose from a rich family, his childhood friend runs some kind of wonky martial arts style; they did this in 13 when the manga was nowhere near close to being done and it suffered

but i can just easily say, how can you finish an unfinished series in any number of episodes, 26 episodes is not alot, most mangas of the nature of Nura would not do well in such a short format, kekkashi is close contemporary , the anime is around 50 or so for that one


----------



## migukuni (Nov 26, 2009)

neostar8710 said:


> after the flashback, i find that this manga has been going downhill..i just don't liek the`execution of certain events...i'm sure it'll pick up soon....



i agree the nura clan that exchanged sakuzaki with rikou are portrayed as inferior to the toono clan >.< its irritating me i dunno why


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Nov 26, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> very easily its butchered or severely altered, one perfect example if im remebering the right one is Kurenai, about the kid who works as some kind of agent protecting the girl whose from a rich family, his childhood friend runs some kind of wonky martial arts style; they did this in 13 when the manga was nowhere near close to being done and it suffered
> 
> but i can just easily say, how can you finish an unfinished series in any number of episodes, 26 episodes is not alot, most mangas of the nature of Nura would not do well in such a short format, kekkashi is close contemporary , the anime is around 50 or so for that one



I'm not saying that 26 episodes will give the best adaption. However 13 episodes is too short, and 100+ episodes will guarantee fillers. I just think that 26 or perhaps 52 episodes is the best option at the moment for this manga.

Generally I'm not sure if I want an anime right now, or if I want the manga to get longer first.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Nov 26, 2009)

remember neuro and how it ended lol?
it had 26 episodes too


----------



## Felix (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm planning on starting this manga since it's 85 chapters, pretty underdog level, but has managed to stay in Shonen Jump this long so:

I've read the concept, question is, is it like... episodic or does it have an overarching story?


----------



## Unknown (Nov 26, 2009)

It has plot, but you have to read till the flashback so the plot gets really interesting, before that the plot It's about who will be the next master of Youkais...


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 26, 2009)

it takes a good 10 maybe 20 chapters for it to get realy good

the first few chapters have awful scans though


----------



## Unknown (Nov 27, 2009)

And about the manga getting worse after the flashback...

I don't think that is that way, It's more that every manga reach his best in flashback sagas.
If you don't count the flashback saga, the manga is still going well, a little slower than in the Tanazuki saga, but still well.

And we are still at the beginning of the new saga, It's normal that the chapters seems slow, we'll have to wait till the last chapters of the saga to see how good this manga can really be.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 27, 2009)

BoredOfBoredom said:


> I'm not saying that 26 episodes will give the best adaption. However 13 episodes is too short, and 100+ episodes will guarantee fillers. I just think that 26 or perhaps 52 episodes is the best option at the moment for this manga.
> 
> Generally I'm not sure if I want an anime right now, or if I want the manga to get longer first.



see the problem is im not saying whats best, im saying whats reality, based on what has happened to other shows, im  making a judgement call, you have to realize the companies dont really care so much about keeping the manga story line in tact as they do about possibly making some green


----------



## Felix (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm at chapter 20 and I'm enjoying it alot more since the Yokai seem to be getting more themed and better drawn than some random ugly generic monster


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Nov 27, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> see the problem is im not saying whats best, im saying whats reality, based on what has happened to other shows, im  making a judgement call, you have to realize the companies dont really care so much about keeping the manga story line in tact as they do about possibly making some green



I know that companies want money more than anything else, and I don't have too high hopes for the upcoming anime, but what's wrong with hoping that it will be at least decent?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 27, 2009)

fair enough, i guess it all depends on the studio that doing it


----------



## Felix (Nov 28, 2009)

Just started the Kyoto Flashback


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Nov 28, 2009)

thread sure is active now that the anime is announced


----------



## Felix (Nov 28, 2009)

And... I'm caught up with it

Awesome manga. Clearly Shounen, but damn, it has a different feel since it seems to be strongly attached with Japanese lore


----------



## Blade (Nov 28, 2009)

when the anime is gonna come out?


----------



## Jugger (Nov 28, 2009)

FireKain said:


> when the anime is gonna come out?



There is no better information it just got annousment that it will get anime


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 28, 2009)

my guess is maybe spring 2010 or summer, the announcement is to late for fall 2009


----------



## The_Evil (Dec 3, 2009)

I've just got up to date with this manga and I have to rank it A for awesome. 



I like stories where the main char is in position of authority since it makes for more interesting plot and character interactions than when they are somebody's errand boy or a freelancer. 


Rikuo is great! He's neither idiot, doormat or complete jerkass and those are three most overused character types in shouen. Yeah he got sort of a mean streak to him but he's actually very caring for his subjects ad is rather intelligent.   

Also, am I only one who likes Yuki-Onna? She's soooo cute and funny. Heh but It's good that she can stand up for herself and show strong resolve (that chapter was one of the best in manga) instead of trying to rely on Rikuo or some weak shit like that.  He has lots of luck that She decided to stay by his side forever 

Not want to write a humongous post so I will only mention two other things I like:


It subverts lots of manga cliches and make things unpredictable thanks to it. Like when  In the beginning when I saw the childhood friend I though she's going to be very important and lots of chapters will focus at her. Then of course it turned out She fell out of focus.


And of course I love all the Japanese lore used in this manga. It's quite fascinating 



Peace.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 4, 2009)

Who is the first guy in your sig, clearly the rest are Madara as Lupin, Pain as Jigen, and Blue hair girl as fujiko; I would guess Itachi due to the finger nails, but then hed have sharigan and black hair, unless its supposed to be nagato, who should have read hair

and yes i like Yuki Onna, but i love snow women in general
Hell teacher Nube and Rosario Vamp have good examples


----------



## The_Evil (Dec 4, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Who is the first guy in your sig, clearly the rest are Madara as Lupin, Pain as Jigen, and Blue hair girl as fujiko; I would guess Itachi due to the finger nails, but then hed have sharigan and black hair, unless its supposed to be nagato, who should have read hair




I thinks its suposed to be Itachi as Goemon  since it was tagged like that at least, and you can kind off see that his eyes are red.




Kira U. Masaki said:


> and yes i like Yuki Onna, but i love snow women in general
> Hell teacher Nube and Rosario Vamp have good examples



She should get more screen time 


BTW on which day are the new chapters usually coming out?


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Dec 6, 2009)

Chapter 85 is out
DDL


----------



## The_Evil (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow Rikuo is badass this chapter... and next week he'll show he means buisnes.


OMG Yuki Onna is third most popular character   Now she's bound to gets loads of screen time.

Also OMG anime


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Dec 6, 2009)

what happened to "the whole list of results after this chapter"?


----------



## Hiruma (Dec 7, 2009)

The first dude in the sig is Sasuke

Is it me or does this chapter feel a little filler-ish?


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Dec 12, 2009)

Chapter 86 is out
this


----------



## migukuni (Dec 13, 2009)

Kyouka Suigetsu... ohhh... nurarihyon is aizen's sword

i want more of the handsome monk, forgot his name and yuki onna


----------



## The_Evil (Dec 13, 2009)

yay Rikuo is awesome... And for some reason each time I see  Kyouka Suigetsu in use I think about MC Hammer " can't touch this"  


And Yes one thing this manga needs is more Yuki Onna! She's best girl in this manga... and RikuoxTsuara is cannon because I say so


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Dec 15, 2009)

Chapter 87
Homunculus


----------



## Felix (Dec 15, 2009)

The Second had Black Hair and was more personality wise like Rikuo
Very nice chapter


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Dec 23, 2009)

Chapter 88
Liar Game
So they've finally arrived. The next chapters should be good.


----------



## Kyrou (Dec 26, 2009)

I read all chapters in 5 days straight and i must say it really is one of the best shounen mangas i have read so far that intrested me from the very beginning that i start reading it  i am really excited for the anime i want more information now


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 27, 2009)

what chapter number roughly, is the chapter when all three barrier monks get beat by the fox, i need to restart from there


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Dec 27, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> what chapter number roughly, is the chapter when all three barrier monks get beat by the fox, i need to restart from there


It's chapter 75.


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Jan 7, 2010)

Chapter 89
Ch.59


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 7, 2010)

nice ill pick this back up after i catch up on kagetora


----------



## The_Evil (Jan 8, 2010)

Rikuo looks all ready to kick some ass. He looked mighty pissed off this chapter. Nobody will lay finger on his subordinates.



Looking forward to Rikuo and Hidemoto meeting. Will be lots of lols i suspect.

Good to see Tsuara again. She's awesome as always.


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Jan 21, 2010)

Chapter 90
Chapter 200


----------



## Jugger (Jan 22, 2010)

Lo he/she really got in trouble after lifting that stone


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Jan 29, 2010)

Chapter 91
Chapter 26


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 30, 2010)

A maze of consisting of shrines - boss place to get lost in


----------



## The_Evil (Jan 30, 2010)

I've read the chapter and I was pleased. What a cool ability that youkai has. Very imaginative. Now I wait for the next chapter to see Awashima counterattack.

Also Color spread   with Yuki-Onna =


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Feb 4, 2010)

Chapter 92
Mahou​_Sensei​_Negima​_ch277 (by Eva).rar


----------



## Unknown (Feb 5, 2010)

What happens with chapter 93? 
Is there Nurarihyon this week?


----------



## 8 (Feb 5, 2010)

Unknown said:


> What happens with chapter 93?
> Is there Nurarihyon this week?


chapter 92 is from this week. 

i'm glad this fight is over. now we can move on to more interesting stuff.


----------



## TenshiNeko (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi everybody! I just started reading this the other day. I'm only up to chapter 48. It will take me a few more days to get up to date.........Is there usually a chapter every week? and what day do they usually come out?


I read they are making an anime of it. All those youkai in color and in action should be impressive. I can't wait to see


----------



## TenshiNeko (Feb 5, 2010)

Great! Thanks


----------



## 8 (Feb 6, 2010)

Jugger said:


> scan doesn?t come out same time as hst it comes about week later which is sad this much better than hst


its lagging a week behind? never noticed.


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Feb 17, 2010)

Chapter 94
Shigurui


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Feb 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



summing up Chap 94, "YOU MUST NOT FIGHT LUBU"


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 18, 2010)

woot finally got caught up with chapter 94 

i have a question, ive heard it go both ways, but what is the youkai with the floating head, male or female - ive heard some say male some female

and is anybody else curious how the plan to defeat the nine tailed fox, i mean rikuo powered up with the cant cut him trick but i mean i still dont see how they plan to take down the fox


----------



## Kirito (Feb 18, 2010)

Male.

Also, that fox lady will be defeated because she can't touch Rikuo.

His "fear" or whatever that was


----------



## Jugger (Feb 18, 2010)

they will tag team that stronge yokai.


----------



## Kirito (Feb 18, 2010)

Yukionna  = Snowstorm

GG strong yokai


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 18, 2010)

but even if she cant touch him, he hasnt really shown any kind of offensive attack


----------



## illmatic (Feb 24, 2010)

Animation: Studio Deen (Rave Master, Seitokai no Ichizon)
Cast: Drama CD voice actors/actresses will reprise their roles
Air Date: July 2010
Site:  (when opened)


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 24, 2010)

hmmm studio deen is not bad, question is though whether it will be a short series, or a long one


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Feb 28, 2010)

chapter 96?
Chapter 80


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 28, 2010)

ch 95-96 are out


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 11, 2010)

ch 97 is out

awesome chapter, and we perhaps get an interesting connection between two characters


----------



## Pegasus Seiya (Mar 11, 2010)

we have a thread about it you idiot


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 17, 2010)

Ch 98 just came out, but havent had a chance to look at it yet


----------



## Meztryn (Mar 19, 2010)

Rikuo's finally undergoing some heavy training for the next couple of days.


----------



## Felix (Mar 19, 2010)

It's nice to see him training while in Human form
Interesting to know that the Hyakki was the strongest during his father's reign


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 19, 2010)

however the question is was hyakki strongest due to different philosphies or was the father actually stronger, because to me it seems like the grandfather was always a bum, a more laid back chill guy. 

I like that rikuo is getting another level up, but dont you think its kind of soon, i mean this will be his second major level in like 20 chapters, i just hope the author is not rushing this manga.

How is it doing in the ratings.


----------



## Jugger (Mar 20, 2010)

Rating are really high not much lower than one piece and naruto sometime higher than bleach and recently has lot of colors


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 20, 2010)

im actually surprised how fluid the ratings are, I just figured onepiece, naruto, bleach were always 1,2,3 in some order

and its a pleasant surprise that bakuman is so high

you know, i think this is a great manga but honestly i wasnt sure if it would make it early on, especially with similarities to the manga with the two barrier makers who incidentally also faced a female fox demon ( although i realize this is due to Japanese lore, and has me intrigued about certain implications in naruto)


----------



## Meztryn (Mar 22, 2010)

His father seems boss.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 22, 2010)

Manga of The Month <- click me
Nurarihyon no Mago is reaching chapter100 so nominate it


----------



## 8 (Mar 22, 2010)

illmatic said:


> Manga of The Month <- click me
> Nurarihyon no Mago is reaching chapter100 so nominate it


alright i'm in!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 22, 2010)

o well about time, no offense its decent but if kongo buchou can get it this should to


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Mar 26, 2010)

chapter 99
Chapter 44 is out.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 26, 2010)

cool i need to check out the new chapter, though i dont hold my breath for nura winning manga of the month, apparently someone really wants daa daa daa to win, although i cant imagine too many people have read that series let alone heard of it

as for 99 
*Spoiler*: __ 



eh it was an okay chapter, but with no rikuo it felt a little lacking, im curious whats going to go down because right now the one side is a total mess, everyone going their separate way, while the fox group seemingly is only getting stronger


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 3, 2010)

Reached the century mark, chapter 100 is out, focus is on the floating head guy


----------



## Meztryn (Apr 8, 2010)

His lost self-control makes him that much more likable.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 8, 2010)

however his side character status makes him less likeable, the crazed character doesnt work as well as a side character


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 9, 2010)

101 is out, seems like dissent among the fox ranks are appearing perhaps


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 19, 2010)

ch. 102 is out

we get to see Rikuos fully, i think for the first time, or at least the first time we get to see alot of him

the floating head is def. a dude, confirmed in this chapter

overall actually a good chapter


----------



## Majeh (Apr 19, 2010)

Decent chapter but wouldve been nice too see a lil bit of rikuo and see if there was any advancements.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 19, 2010)

i agree chapter without the main character usually suffer, but this was pretty decent considering we havent seen him in a few chapters


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Apr 27, 2010)

chapter 103
*400 Points*


*Spoiler*: __ 



I personally found Ibaraki Douji's past to be quite interesting.


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 27, 2010)

The flashback was nice and stylish. Can't wait to see the next chapter, because Hidemoto probably my favorite as a fighter. Though maybe the opponents will be defeated by other shikigami.


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (May 11, 2010)

chapter 104
Link removed


----------



## Severnaruto (May 18, 2010)

I love this series.  Lovely art, especially for a weekly SJ manga.  I wonder if the first few chapters turn off potential readers, because this deserves more love.

And Tsurara is <3.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 20, 2010)

read 103-104

am i the only one who thinks it will look unrealistic when team Nura and Exorcist eventually come out on top; i mean they got handled pretty easily, and i dont see what they will do in the short time they have that will give them such a big power boost rationally at least


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (May 20, 2010)

chapter 105
Chapter 90 RAW MU


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (May 27, 2010)

chapter 106
Matsuri and kagetora disappeared the same time ageha did.


----------



## Junas (May 28, 2010)

Why the heck doesn't this manga get much love? I just started reading this yesterday from chapter 1 and got hooked. I like how the author incorporates the history of the youkai and character design! I finished reading all chapters in about 1-2 days. Can't get enough of it!


----------



## dream (May 28, 2010)

Because the fights suck most of the time.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (May 28, 2010)

Severnaruto said:


> I love this series.  Lovely art, especially for a weekly SJ manga.  I wonder if the first few chapters turn off potential readers, because this deserves more love.
> 
> *And Tsurara is <3*.



I started reading this comic after I saw how cute Tsurara is :3


----------



## Junas (May 29, 2010)

Dai Dreamer said:


> Because the fights suck most of the time.



I didn't get that sense from the manga. I think it's a refreshing change from the mainstream shounen manga people are used to reading. I don't mind how long or short fights can be, because I crave more about the plot and the characters themselves. I needed a new series to recharge me and I did not usually pick up supernatural manga until this hooked me in. I really like Rikuo and Tsurara. I even like the majority of the characters in the story!


----------



## Felix (May 29, 2010)

This manga is not popular mostly due lack of publicity
It's good, and it's getting an anime, I've been in love with recent chapters

But still, most people don't know about this


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 29, 2010)

i think part of the lack of love is 
- there is already a similar manga that probably get more attention in Kekkashi
- maybe this genre is not that popular, I mean there are quite a few show/mangas even released in the US but i dont hear much about them
- its competing against the triumvirate

i gotta say that angel guy is such douche


----------



## Kirito (May 29, 2010)

This series was more awesome in the previous arcs

this arc is just


----------



## Junas (May 29, 2010)

Felix said:


> This manga is not popular mostly due lack of publicity
> It's good, and it's getting an anime, I've been in love with recent chapters
> 
> But still, most people don't know about this



From what I have seen so far, there are not very many fights and people like that more in a story. I don't care about fights that much and honestly, people are missing out on a great plot. There's a reason why it is getting an anime because its volume sales has been good, maybe an indication that Japan likes this more compared to Psyren? Which chapters did you like?



Kira U. Masaki said:


> i think part of the lack of love is
> - there is already a similar manga that probably get more attention in Kekkashi
> - maybe this genre is not that popular, I mean there are quite a few show/mangas even released in the US but i dont hear much about them
> - its competing against the triumvirate
> ...



From what I have heard, people compare this to Inuyasha.  I don't like Inuyasha, let alone the comparison. It's not fair for this manga to be thought as similar to a mediocre manga. I think this manga shows more promise of showcasing different youkai and the epicness that a Hyakko Yako shows when a leader and his group marches through town. How often do you see that in a manga!? I have tried to read or watch Kekkashi, it just doesn't appeal to me very much. I am not sure why though. As for competing against the triumvirate, it doesn't make any sense that people still like mediocre stories that of Naruto and Bleach. It's ridiculous. I like One Piece though. I do think Nurarihyon no Mago deserves much more attention, but it's up to people's tastes.


----------



## Kirito (May 29, 2010)

Nura was good until ... that training arc 

seriously, these fights are starting to drag for me


----------



## Felix (May 29, 2010)

Junas said:


> From what I have seen so far, there are not very many fights and people like that more in a story. I don't care about fights that much and honestly, people are missing out on a great plot. There's a reason why it is getting an anime because its volume sales has been good, maybe an indication that Japan likes this more compared to Psyren? Which chapters did you like?



I really think this last arc is solid. It introduced some new aspects into the battle with the use of fear and it has a connection with the Past Arc which showed the first generation of the Nura clan.
I confess that the first chapters/arc were really uninteresting and the characters lacked depth, but now, it's really evolving well.

Kinda like Psyren, at the beginning, it felt like a Shonen Gantz, it lacked identity, and now, it picked one of it's own


----------



## Junas (May 30, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> Nura was good until ... that training arc
> 
> seriously, these fights are starting to drag for me


What training arc? When Rikuo was training with Gyuuki, it was 2 chapters at best. Not that much of an arc. I don't think fights are dragging on, at least not for me. 



Felix said:


> I really think this last arc is solid. It introduced some new aspects into the battle with the use of fear and it has a connection with the Past Arc which showed the first generation of the Nura clan.
> I confess that the first chapters/arc were really uninteresting and the characters lacked depth, but now, it's really evolving well.
> 
> Kinda like Psyren, at the beginning, it felt like a Shonen Gantz, it lacked identity, and now, it picked one of it's own



I'm liking the Kyoto arc. So many characters involved in the conflict and I'm glad that humans are somehow involved to an extent like the Keikain family. I think Onmyouji are kickasses, although I want to see more from them. I'm intrigued by the use of "fear" and want to see how Rikuo comes out of using it when he faces Kitsune for a final showdown. I know I am late by saying this, but I liked the color covers of 95-96 with the Nura clan and Kitsune clan. The coloring and design of those covers are amazing. 

When I started reading this, I didn't get the sense that it was lacking an identity but then again I'm new to this manga.


----------



## Kirito (May 30, 2010)

Yup that guy. After that, his subordinates' fights were meh.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 30, 2010)

i have to agree with junas, this is not like inuyasha, and while i dont dislike inuyasha it is easily the weakest work produced by Takaheshi 

hmmm i like kekkashi a little bit more, but i do think overall nura is a better work, i just like the characters more


----------



## Junas (May 30, 2010)

Volume 5

I liked this chapter and now we see the "fear" of Rikuo's Hyakko Yako from Zen being added to his sword. Can't wait for the next chapter!


----------



## Kirito (May 31, 2010)

Right when I said the above statements, this comes.

Moar Rikuo pleaseeee

oh, and the day form is better

can't wait to see his classmates' reactions when they see him in Night Form


----------



## The_Evil (May 31, 2010)

With all your powers combine I am *CAPTAIN YOUKAI*!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 31, 2010)

was it hinting he could use the ablities of the others or vice versa?


----------



## Kirito (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice to see something about Nurarihyon.

Who's got a better trans of what happened at the end? I ... don't get it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 9, 2010)

Omake just came out

best chapter in quite a while


----------



## Junas (Jun 10, 2010)

Yup, it was a good read! I'm glad that we got more of a glimpse in Nurariyhon's past with his son. It was hilarious!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 11, 2010)

the only thing im wondering, is how did he go from looking like that to what he looks like now, i mean i know he is old, but still


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 23, 2010)

good chapter, though its still unclear what uber powerup he got, but looks like its whooping time


----------



## Majeh (Jun 28, 2010)

So 112 is scanned and out but where is 109-111..?


----------



## Dark Travis (Jul 2, 2010)

^Right here!
Download Link
Download Link
Download Link


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 3, 2010)

wow, this is getting good really fast; whats the opinion is this a final arc after he beats the fox, or do you think its only the beginning


----------



## Majeh (Jul 3, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> wow, this is getting good really fast; whats the opinion is this a final arc after he beats the fox, or do you think its only the beginning



Im not even interested in the fight with the fox actually....the fight going on now with tsuchigumo is enough for me.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 3, 2010)

true , but it feels to me the series is too early to end, but if ratings are bad he could end it soon, but if not there is still a lot of potential


----------



## Jugger (Jul 4, 2010)

Issue 24 17 issue 25 12(color) issue 26 4 issue 27 1( lead color)  issue 28 14 issue 29 11 issue 30 7 issue 31 6(color)  and color in issue 33. There is no need to worry about it ending anytime soon and latest vol sells about 200k so its best sales after hst gintama, reborn, bakuman and about same as Toriko all the other are behind it


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 4, 2010)

good, last two shonens outside of hxh and naruto that i liked alot, to love ru got canned (though i think it was for other reasons too) and madeka box is always walking the tightrope


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 14, 2010)

200+ fan-art  more or less of a good quality I took (mostly) from pixiv:

Link removed - Pack 01 (10,99mb)
Link removed - Pack 02 (11,76mb)
Link removed - Pack 03 (13,02mb)
Link removed - Pack 04 (16,93mb)
Link removed - Pack 05 (19,71mb)

Previews can be seen here


----------



## Eldrummer (Jul 18, 2010)

Just caught up and I must this current arc made me really like the series. Any predictions of when the next chapter wil be out?


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 20, 2010)

Great chapter.

I didn't expect that Nurarihyon would appear.


----------



## Jugger (Jul 20, 2010)

Granpa back in action


----------



## Lucius (Jul 20, 2010)

nice he is in his  form.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 20, 2010)

was he really in that form, ie his old form is a disguise ala tenchi's grand dad; or was it just the author playing tricks


----------



## Lucius (Jul 20, 2010)

Yeah it's probably an illusion if you look at the last panel.

They did mention that he lost quite a bit of his lifespan after the first fight with the fox lady.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 21, 2010)

thats one thing i was curious about, some of the demons dont seem to age, but him and the takuni did; i always wondered why that was, not only did he age, but he severly aged; him losing power to the fox would be a good explanation

- by the way how old was rikuo's dad, this is always another confusing aspect, because wasnt his dad born in like the pre meji era Japan making him at least a few hundred years old assuming rikuo is what 15


----------



## Lucius (Jul 21, 2010)

His dad was around 400 when he was killed.

I guess it took him a while to find the right woman. Rikuo's mother is actually still alive in the mansion but didn't get much focus yet. Besides she look very plain.

What I'm not 100% sure of is Yuki Onna. She looks the same as the one 400 years ago but I think I heard she is the 3ed generation of the one back then.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 21, 2010)

but thats a good example, the dad was 400ish like you said, but i image even then he probably looked like grown up rikuo, otherwise i dont think he would have met rikuos mom if he  looked like a fossil; so how come the granddad who is full demon looks that decrepit; based on the aging of the dad, he probably would have to be in the few thousands of years old and even then probably older

edit: yea regarding the fox, she basically reincarnates each time, so that explains her appearance


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 21, 2010)

Why people speculate Nurarihyons going to die..
i expect more,this is not final arc wut


----------



## koshi inaba (Jul 22, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> but thats a good example, the dad was 400ish like you said, but i image even then he probably looked like grown up rikuo, otherwise i dont think he would have met rikuos mom if he  looked like a fossil; so how come the granddad who is full demon looks that decrepit; based on the aging of the dad, he probably would have to be in the few thousands of years old and even then probably older
> 
> edit: yea regarding the fox, she basically reincarnates each time, so that explains her appearance



Rihan was shown with little Rikuo in chapter 87 and he looks the same as when he was shown in the flashback with Kubinashi. Nurarihyon age faster because his ikigimo was eaten by Hagoromo Gitsune, Hidemoto himself said that he lost a great span of his life. Both Rihan and Nurarihyon are hundreds of years old not thousands, Nurarihyon was already 100 years old when he met Youhime and fought Hagoromo Gitsune.
Advice from me, you should just call rikuo's father Rihan and his grandfather Nurarihyon, much easier.


----------



## Nayrael (Jul 22, 2010)

> What I'm not 100% sure of is Yuki Onna. She looks the same as the one 400 years ago but I think I heard she is the 3ed generation of the one back then.



The one who followed Nurarihyon is Setsura while the one who follows Ryuko is Tsurara, either her daughter or granddaughter. And they don't really look the same: different scarf, different hairstyle and different personalities. I wonder if she will have some role in the story or flashback later on (as we still don't know where she is or what happened to her).

Yuki-Onna do seem to age slower then humans tough. Tsurara didn't look much younger then she looks now when Ryuko was still a kid.

And yes, the Nurarihyon is so old because of Gitsune. I think the exorcist mentioned that his life-span was reduced.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 22, 2010)

Actually Tsurara is starting to be like setsura she's getting more disobedient and much stricter. I assume she'll grow into the habit of Woman handling Rikuo


----------



## Nayrael (Jul 22, 2010)

Well, the Yuki-Onna's are Seductresses so that might actually happen


----------



## koshi inaba (Jul 22, 2010)

Sorry Nayrael, why do you keep calling *Rikuo*, Ryuko?
According to the character data Book, Ayakashi Hiroku, Setsura is Tsurara's mother


----------



## Nayrael (Jul 22, 2010)

A mistake from my part I guess. Maybe I remembered Ryuko from somewhere so since the names sound similar (to me) at least I must have subconsciously said the wrong name. 
Thanks for making me notice that tough. It would not be good if I continued saying the wrong name


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 22, 2010)

The Nura Clan name the sons So cute
Rikuo,Rihan
Nurarihyon is such a clut when he's young, wut carry a baby on the shoulder 
Rikuo is start to resemble him.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 22, 2010)

ah must have missed that part, makes sense; i like tsura


----------



## Akatora (Jul 23, 2010)

Just finished reading the latest chapter, started 3-4 days ago reading a bit each day

the series is good and entertaining


So far my favorite character would be Ao

Nurarihyon in his young or demon form(seeing the latest chapter he looked like it again)
would be after him


as for favorite house clan, It's gotta be the Guardian clan, aka the crows

still many other good characters, but Ao lead for me


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 25, 2010)

Chapter 114 before looks Yaoi.Even the exchanges between Rikuo and Ikaku.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Jul 26, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Chapter 114 before looks Yaoi.Even the exchanges between Rikuo and Ikaku.



Nothing looks more yaoi than Hitman Reborn.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 26, 2010)

$Naruto19$ said:


> Nothing looks more yaoi than Hitman Reborn.



Uke main character
Loyal right arm who blushs to Boss..
Male guardians
Male relationships.
alot of Fan girls supporters

Please don't tell me the obvious


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Jul 28, 2010)

Chapter 115


*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy shit Nue!


----------



## koshi inaba (Jul 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 115-116 are both wham episodes. In 116 Nurarihyon got pawned by Kitsune's underling and was stabbed by Minagoroshi Jizou with the Maou's hammer and revealed that he might have a connection with Rihan's death. Nue awake in his fetus form, Jizo and Yosuzume starts to move


----------



## Jugger (Jul 28, 2010)

Seimei i wonder if he is some sort of dark Onmyouji. in gintama that was Seimei role.


----------



## koshi inaba (Jul 28, 2010)

Nue/Seimei has two identities, in the demon world he goes by Nue and is the most powerful youkai. in the human world, he is abe no seimei, legendary onmyouji and adviser to the emperor. Basically he's like Rikuo, only he manipulated the human side instead of helping them

BTW, for those who don't know, Abe no Seimei is real-life historical figure in Japan. He is a legendary Onmyouji and adviser to the emperor


----------



## Jugger (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for info


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 28, 2010)

wow Nue sounds like on though son of a bitch.  I doubt Rikuo will be able to deal with him easily. I'm very interested in how things will unfold.


----------



## Akatora (Jul 28, 2010)

Jugger said:


> Seimei i wonder if he is some sort of dark Onmyouji. in gintama that was Seimei role.



from wiki:




> According to legend, *Abe no Seimei was not entirely human. His father, Abe no Yasuna, was human, but his mother, Kuzunoha, was a kitsune* (a "fox spirit").[9] At a very early age, no later than five, he was allegedly able to command weak oni  to do his bidding. His mother entrusted Seimei to Kamo no Tadayuki so that he would live a proper human life and not become evil himself.
> 
> The Heian period, especially the time when Seimei lived, was a time of peace. Many of his legends revolve around a series of magical battles with a rival, Ashiya Doman, who often tried to embarrass Seimei so that he could usurp Seimei's position. One noted story involved Doman and the young Seimei in a divination duel to reveal the contents of a particular box. Doman had another person put fifteen mandarin oranges into the box and "divined" that there were fifteen oranges in it. Seimei saw through the ruse, transformed the oranges into rats, and stated that fifteen rats were in the box. When the rats were revealed, Doman was shocked and defeated.




It also mentioned that stories about him was made in a similar way as the stories of Merlin


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 28, 2010)

Hmmmmmmm. The part about 
Mother and Son is used, Evil OJ sounds interesting


----------



## Severnaruto (Jul 28, 2010)

Tsurara is so cute.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Jul 29, 2010)

116

*Spoiler*: __ 



Nooooooooo grandpa!!!!!! 
I'm guessing giant eye guy will use Maou on Kitsune too, pretty much confirmed that there will be another villain after Nue


----------



## Nayrael (Jul 29, 2010)

The one whom he seems to serve fancies himself with a quite fancy title in Japanese mythology: Demon King. I doubt that he will be unimportant.


----------



## LuFfY UzAmAkI (Jul 30, 2010)

Currently reading the manga i havent liked a character like Tsurara in a while


----------



## Dimeron (Jul 30, 2010)

Just a crazy thought.

What if Nue's father is Rikuo's father. We know the Hagoromo-Gitsune killed him, but I find it strange she would just waltz and kill the guy but leave Rkiuo alone. So she probably went in to do you know what.

This way she can join two powerful youki bloodlines, and not only will Nue be Rikuo's younger brother, but 3/4th Youki to match his 3/4th human.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 30, 2010)

Dimeron said:


> Just a crazy thought.
> 
> What if Nue's father is Rikuo's father. We know the Hagoromo-Gitsune killed him, but I find it strange she would just waltz and kill the guy but leave Rkiuo alone. So she probably went in to do you know what.
> 
> This way she can join two powerful youki bloodlines, and not only will Nue be Rikuo's younger brother, but 3/4th Youki to match his 3/4th human.



Hows that possible,Gitsune existed before Rihan was borned (Rikuos father)  Nue's father is a OJ from hundreds of years ago.


----------



## koshi inaba (Jul 30, 2010)

Read chapter 116, Nue's father is Abe no Yasuna a normal human from 1000 years ago. He is now trying to be reincarnate not just an ordinary birth. Hagoromo Gitsune already carried Nue since 400 years ago during the fight with Nurarihyon before Rihan was even born


----------



## LuFfY UzAmAkI (Jul 30, 2010)

Is it just me or does it feel like this manga is ending soon?


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 30, 2010)

LuFfY UzAmAkI said:


> Is it just me or does it feel like this manga is ending soon?



No it is just you.
there still more badass Youkai out there.
Besides Rikuo's relationships need more expanding.


----------



## koshi inaba (Jul 31, 2010)

Nura clan is the ruling clan of the east, Kyoto Youkai is the ruling clan of the west. There's still the north and south clan which I think will be explored in the next arc, probably joining Rikuo for the final battle.


----------



## Nayrael (Jul 31, 2010)

> Read chapter 116, Nue's father is Abe no Yasuna a normal human from 1000 years ago.



He is not a normal human. He was a half-youkai and one of the greatest exorcists and Youkai commanders in history.

Which reminds me... am I the only one who thinks that the Day Rikuo may get some Exorcist training to not be useless at the day (if youkai attack at day, he is screwed so he needs at least some protection).



> Is it just me or does it feel like this manga is ending soon?



Abe no Simeri will probably create his own villanous faction and there is that demon in the Nura clan who, in Japanese folklore, fancies himself as the Demon King. I think there is at least one more arcs, tough I think there will be more then one.


----------



## koshi inaba (Jul 31, 2010)

Nayrael said:


> He is not a normal human. He was a half-youkai and one of the greatest exorcists and Youkai commanders in history.
> 
> Which reminds me... am I the only one who thinks that the Day Rikuo may get some Exorcist training to not be useless at the day (if youkai attack at day, he is screwed so he needs at least some protection).
> 
> ...



No, that's Abe no Seimei who's the half youkai. His father is Abe no Yasuna, a normal human warrior. Nue is Abe no Seimei, they are the same person born from Abe no Yasuna, a normal human and Kuzunoha, a fox spirit which make Seimei/Nue a hanyou (half youkai) and it was Seimei who was an onmyouji, not Yasuna. Where did you get the info that Yasuna is a half youkai himself? It's Seimei not Simeri.
Read chapter 116 page 3, it said Kuzunoha fell in love with a *warrior* named Abe no Yasuna, and in the form of a woman she became his wife. In the wiki page of Abe no Seimei, it's even mentioned that Abe no Yasuna is human, which is where Seimei/Nue got his human blood from. If Yasuna was a hanyou too, then Seimei/Nue was not a hanyou but a quarter blood like Rikuo.

Rikuo can use Meikyo Shisui Sakura in human form, he is shown practicing in his human form a few while after the Gyuuki arc. I don't think he need any onymouji training, he has Nenekirimaru. So all he need is some sword practice.

Well, it seems that three youkai clan from 3 of the 8 region in Japan has been introduced. Kanto (Nura), Kansai (Kyoto Youkai), Shikoku (Tanuki). That leave 5 other region. I'm especially looking forward to the youkai from Okinawa, Kyushu region.


----------



## LuFfY UzAmAkI (Aug 4, 2010)

Could someone tell me what day the chapters come out and where to read them?


----------



## Nayrael (Aug 4, 2010)

The chapters come out on the same day like other Shounen Jump mangas (Naruto, BLEACH, One Piece, Beelzebub...) but translations aren't the fastest.

You can read the chapters HERE


----------



## LuFfY UzAmAkI (Aug 4, 2010)

^ Thank you 
Manga stream should have it....


----------



## Nayrael (Aug 9, 2010)

And here is chapter 118 

And a nice AMV

EDIT:

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 118_ 




Yura certainly was an evil-looking badass there


----------



## Jugger (Aug 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Evil yura looke really hot


----------



## LuFfY UzAmAkI (Aug 9, 2010)

Great chapters but why were two out at the same time?


----------



## Nayrael (Aug 9, 2010)

They weren't at the same time. The translator was on a vacation when chapter 117 was released and chapter 118 was later released. He translated both at the same time when he returned.


----------



## Unknown (Aug 9, 2010)

This mangaka really knows how a badass fenale character has to be done...
Other Jump mangakas should learn from him/her...


----------



## Zaru (Aug 10, 2010)

Gonna read through the whole manga now, only up to chapter 17 or so though.


----------



## TadloS (Aug 12, 2010)

Great manga. Really love characters, art and plot. 

Why I haven't read this manga sooner?!


----------



## Nayrael (Aug 19, 2010)

For those interested, parts of the Databook have been


----------



## Jugger (Aug 19, 2010)

Jump really loves nurarihyon no mago every moth it gets color pages. I don?t mind it at all.


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 19, 2010)

Nayrael said:


> For those interested, parts of the Databook have been



Interesting read.

Wait... Sasami is a girl?! Damn I though they were all boys.


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 20, 2010)

where to read chapter 119?


----------



## Nayrael (Aug 20, 2010)

I don't think it has been translated yet (unless NnM was picked up by a faster translation group)


----------



## Rowel (Aug 23, 2010)

Yura's badass face was awesome, finally they're moving towards Kitsune. I expect the Commander to give Rikuo a tearye-eyed speech about something which is an automatic RESOLVE power up


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Aug 29, 2010)

Chapter 119


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 29, 2010)

So THAT'S Nue? Kinda less threatening than I imagined. 


Also Hagaromo Gitsune really made improvement when it comes to choosing bodies over those thousand years.


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Aug 29, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> So THAT'S Nue? Kinda less threatening than I imagined.



Well, it's his _human_ form. His other form is likely different just like Rikuos is.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 4, 2010)

couple of question

Do you think Rinko maybe introduced as cast memeber later on, or was that just a oneshot spinoff; i think she could be a good character.

Also the other thing, on rikuo, his dad, and grandad, in demon mode, is that just hair, or do they normally have elongated heads? So will rikuo end up looking like his grandad?


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 4, 2010)

Rikuo wont end up like him i mean ... lol


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 5, 2010)

another thing that i am interested in, and one reason i think rikuo will end up with tsurara is his lifespan, he is only 1/4; but his grandfather is over a 1000 and only looks old in all likelihood due to the fox fight; and his dad had to at minimum be 390ish and he died looking like he was only in his 30s in a fight as well; based on that rikuo has to be able to live to at least a few hundred years old and maybe longer; opinions


----------



## koshi inaba (Sep 5, 2010)

Nurarihyon isn't 1000 years old, his age is around 500 years old. When he saved Youhime 400 years ago he was only around 100 years old, it's in the omake of volume 8.


----------



## lizardo221 (Sep 5, 2010)

Just read through the entire series this weekend, good read. Off the bat, I vote for ice girl to be the future wife, period. On a different note, I have to wonder what the writter's game plan is since it feels like this is final arch'ish but several signs make me say otherwise. 

For starters, 119 has the old man challenging mr. fox for court jester or what ever the job is. I think the old man in that might be the demon with the giant eye on his head. He has been seen plotting in the background and would have a good reason to kill off star fox. Now will he pull it off...I doubt it goes smoothly but regardless, I would keep my eye on that one.

Another thought is that mr. fox might get born but then some how go into hiding till he is older (guessing he will grow up super fast for the sake of the plot). Again, the plot ought to last much longer to give everyone a bit more power.

My last thought put bluntly is, aren't there spirits outside of Japan too??? pending on how far the author wants to push it, he could easily have several arks of dealing with foriegn powers. Vampire lords in Europe, perhaps unhappy shamenistic spirits from the americas, the list goes on. Maybe fox boy decides to go abroad in search of the most powerful followers ever and its up to the mighty night parade to track him down. Hell, we can even see some human priests or witch doctors fighting evil forces while were at it. 

I see a lot of possible growth for this story but the length is still up to the author so who knows where the story ends up. Maybe even a time skip!!!!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 5, 2010)

koshi inaba said:


> Nurarihyon isn't 1000 years old, his age is around 500 years old. When he saved Youhime 400 years ago he was only around 100 years old, it's in the omake of volume 8.



thats kind of retarded then; because strictly speaking about rihan, since his mother was human, he had to be born within a 20 or so year time span from the time their parents met, that means at minimum because his wife was human and is still only in her 30s, given rikuo age, and seeing as he was at least around 5 or 6 when he died, Rihan was probably at minimum 350 plus years old at his time of death; and age wise he didnt look like he had aged since he reached his prime

so no matter how much life he lost in the fight, it still doesnt make sense that he looks as old as he does, considering his son's rate of aging, and considering the aging rate of some of the other demons shown, several of which are at least a 1000 like tschigmo, but dont appear to age; this is what i hate on mangas like this and rosario when they take traditionally unaging creatures and try to humanize them 

oh well that aside rikuo will still probably live at least for a few hundred years i think

regarding the future of the manga, they still have like half of Japan to look for powerful youkai groups, but i always thought if he planned to make this manga last a decent bit, with the speed that he introduced and dismissed his villians, he would have to start reaching for foreign demons at some point 

and i heard on another board they dont think this will happen because he focuses on Japanese myth, but then again so did Vampire Princess Miyu, and they did introduce foreign youkai there


----------



## koshi inaba (Sep 5, 2010)

I don't think it's "retarded". Nurarihyon could be hiding his true form, he is a master of illusion. I'm sorry, Tsuchigumo, age? He wears a mask so we don't know whether he ages or not and the only time he was shown in the past was when Hidemoto sealed him 400 years ago, we don't know how he looked like 1000 years ago. Also, most of the Kyoto Youkai hides their true form such as Shoukera or Ibaraki Douji and Kitsune doesn't age because that's the body of her host. Hell, we don't even know what happen during the 400 year after the battle in Kyoto Castle, something could have happened to Nurarihyon during that time


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 5, 2010)

Even if you cannot see Tsuchigumo's face, you can tell from his physical capabilities he is not decrepit. Gyuuki is another example, he is several centuries old, maybe close to nurahiyon's age, and he hasnt really aged that much from when he fist became a demon, he in his teens then, now he looks maybe 30s, but he already looked that old anyway when he first met nurahiyon. 

I thought him hiding his appearance was a possiblity two chapters ago, but then he reverted back to his old form, if he really could do that, he would have gone all out against the fox, and not risked relying on Rikuo. 

And another that I am curious about, how in the world does Rikuo not have a sibling or an aunt/uncle? Both his grandfather and father were at least 300-500 years old, and you are telling me they had one single human wife, and nothing during the other 200 plus years of their life. Hell, even rikuo's mom looks like she could get another husband easily with her looks. 

Although this could be a possible future arc, maybe Nurahiyon had another son at some point, or rikuo has an older brother (whose mother perhaps was full demon) and they act as antagonists at some point.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 6, 2010)

Personally I always figured that Nurarihyon started aging because he handed over his title.


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 6, 2010)

Great job fat bastard! We could avoid all off this mess if it wasn't for you!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 6, 2010)

So inevitably, human greed caused all this trouble.


----------



## koshi inaba (Sep 6, 2010)

even bad men love their mamas


----------



## Nayrael (Sep 6, 2010)

I wouldn't say that Seimei was evil until his mother was attacked. He was probably more grey.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 6, 2010)

I suppose even the blackest of hearts have 0.1 percent of light.


----------



## Unknown (Sep 6, 2010)

As Hidemoto said Nurarihyon is getting older because he doens't have a heart.
Hogoromo ate his heart, and so heartless Nurarihyon started to get older faster than normal Youkais.

Kidoumaru is above 1000 years old and he is still not that old...., and he is still GAR as hell...

It seems that Rikuo being only 1/4 of a Youkai he can make Matoi with 2 Youkais at the same time...


----------



## Nayrael (Sep 6, 2010)

> It seems that Rikuo being only 1/4 of a Youkai he can make Matoi with 2 Youkais at the same time...



Huh? Where did you hear that?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 6, 2010)

Unknown said:


> As Hidemoto said Nurarihyon is getting older because he doens't have a heart.
> Hogoromo ate his heart, and so heartless Nurarihyon started to get older faster than normal Youkais.
> 
> Kidoumaru is above 1000 years old and he is still not that old...., and he is still GAR as hell...
> ...



makes sense

obvious question though, if Kitsune got killed how is she alive?


----------



## Nayrael (Sep 6, 2010)

Hidemoto said a chapter or two earlier: when she dies, she reincarnates. The number of tails she has shows the number of times she reincarnated (Nurarihyon fought against the Eight-tailed Kitsune while the one against whom Rikuo is going to fight is a Kyuubi (Nine-tails)).

She is also stronger after every reincarnation.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 7, 2010)

^does that apply to all demons or just her? and is her limit 9 reincarnation, ie 9 tails, or can she indefinitely do it?


----------



## Kirito (Sep 7, 2010)

Unknown, where did you get the fact that Rikuo can do Matoi with 2 Youkai AT THE SAME FUCKING TIME

coz it was never mentioned at all


----------



## Nayrael (Sep 7, 2010)

> ^does that apply to all demons or just her? and is her limit 9 reincarnation, ie 9 tails, or can she indefinitely do it?



There are probably other Reincarnation youkai as well but I don't think any of them have been introduced yet.
I don't think think there is a limit to her reincarnations.


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 7, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> Unknown, where did you get the fact that Rikuo can do Matoi with 2 Youkai AT THE SAME FUCKING TIME
> 
> coz it was never mentioned at all



NOT SUPRISED IF HE CAN
BUT HE'LL PROBALY COME UP WITH A NEW TECHNIQUE


----------



## Kirito (Sep 9, 2010)

Looks like Matoi has a weakness.

Prevent Rikuo and random Youkai from GATTAI DA

common sense prevails

i love this manga


----------



## Zaru (Sep 9, 2010)

But he can GATTAI when his underlings are protecting him for a sec.


----------



## Unknown (Sep 9, 2010)

I misunderstand the spoiler of the 121, I tought that It said that Rikuo made the Matoi with Kuro and Kubi at the same time...

Spoiler 122:
spoiler
Verificationending
Source:2ch.net
Credits:YVOqthpt0 (補足の人)
ohanaさんおつー


*Spoiler*: __ 



122幕「虚空」の補足ほか
・つららとの鬼纏は”畏砲（いづつ）”というスタイルで、威力は大きいが隙も大きい
・黒VS鬼童丸・・・の間にIBARAKIさんがリクオたちを襲ってくるが、首無がIBARAKIさんを抑えこみに行く
・鬼童丸の技（畏？ヒョウイ？）”櫻花”　梅木の10倍の速さの斬撃
・次の技”虚空”　出した後には何も残らない。櫻花のさらに10倍の速さの斬撃
・リクオは黒の畏を着物を羽織るように、明鏡止水の心で鬼纏う
　それが黒の教えたかった鬼纏。リクオは無数の武器を持ち、鬼童丸の”虚空”を受け止める

鬼童丸さんの技はいちいち格好良いなぁっもうっ
リクオと黒の鬼纏はぶっちゃけコスプ（ry　リクオの変化という意味では格好良いし新鮮味あったかな
リクオの傍にいるのでつらら分がやけに多くて満足ｗ

次回はCカラーで「晴明復活！？」と巻末予告… 
- Matoi with Tsurara is "Izutsu (fear cannon)" style, deals great damage but easy to break
- Kuro vs Kidoumaru, while on it Ibaraki-douji attacked Rikuo but stopped by Kubinashi
- Kidoumaru's fear, "Ouka" is 10x faster than Umenoki while "Kokuu" 10x faster than Ouka, named Kokuu because after unleashed, there is nothing left
- The matoi teached by Kuro is by wearing the fear like putting on kimono with Meikyoushisui as the heart. With the countless weapon, Rikuo able to block Kidoumaru's "Kokuu"
Next week will have color and Seimei revival




From Mangahelpers.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It seems that Kidoumaru using his fear at max It's over 100 times faster than in base(Umenoki made him X (probably 10) times faster, Ouka makes him 10X times faster, and finally Kokuu makes him 100X times faster...). And he was already faster than eye can see in base.... 

Also Kubinashi was owned by Ibaraki even with Kenjurou's help...., and he is now going to fight him alone... 

And finally the reason why Tsurara's matoi was cut so easily was because It's an offensive type Matoi easier to cut than the defensive ones


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 9, 2010)

So like wearing offence or defense.
this takes too much time.

Rikuo need to get a techiiique of this own


----------



## Nayrael (Sep 9, 2010)

It doesn't take too much time: either put a protection before you (and there are more then few youkai around Rikuo to do that) or do it before the enemy notices you or has tiem to come to you.

And even if Rikuo learned another technique, it would most probably have some flaw as well in order to not be overpowered.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 9, 2010)

ive done some research

looks like matoi isn't really that unique to NnM


----------



## Unknown (Sep 9, 2010)

Matoi can only be used by Rihan and Rikuo, but the ability to cover himself with the fear of all his gang is used by all the leaders....


----------



## Kirito (Sep 9, 2010)

Unknown

what i meant was

matoi isn't something unique to Nurarihyon no Mago

it's in other manga as well


----------



## Nayrael (Sep 9, 2010)

I don't really see a problem with that. As long as it helps the story, I don't care if it is unique, used or even over-used. Whatever works, works.


----------



## Random Member (Sep 9, 2010)

Glad it wasn't that easy this time around.

I like Kidomaru but I'm looking forward to Kurotabou and Kubinashi busting some ass.


----------



## Unknown (Sep 9, 2010)

I don't mind Matoi beinginspired on other mangas..., It makes sense for NnM...

I hope Kidoumaru sirvives, he is cool, he is the oldest of the guards (over 1000 years old), and his fear is cool...
Also he was Nue's butler..., if Nue is born and he leaves for the moment, I hope some of his gaurds to live aswell...

Kuro is cool too, but he is younger, he shouldn't be ale to kill Kidou....

Btw if Semei/Nue is born as a baby..., will he get adult in an instant, or will he be a baby with insane powers that would leave Kyoto for the moment till he grows (with faster than normal grow)?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 9, 2010)

what the hell, if he cant beat an underling with his new power, how the hell is he going to be either nue or the fox?

he just got this new powerup, and he sorta beat tsuchimgo, but now he is having problems against the old guy, seriously this reminds me of bleach now, which is not good


----------



## Random Member (Sep 9, 2010)

If he's not in for another power-up then this battle is just gonna take some time. I mean, Kidomaru has been more or less established to be rather strong, right? Though it probably doesn't bode well for Rikuo that he's having such trouble against a subordinate, if that subordinate has been established to be relatively powerful then I'd like to see Rikuo struggle instead of slapping his shit too easily.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 9, 2010)

i mean overall if you noticed, rikuo gets a powerup and its useful for only a handful of chapters, matoi is not the first example, when he first learned the deflection tech it became obsolete shortly, him getting good use of his night form, useless fairly soon; and even if he eventually beats the old guy with matoi, the old guy is probably significantly weaker than nue or kitsune, so he would need another power up

but then again it is a shonen, shonen are always bad with power levels


----------



## Random Member (Sep 10, 2010)

I don't disagree with your overall claim but are you really saying that him getting good use over his night form has become useless? Hasn't he been in it for an extended period of time now?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 10, 2010)

i didnt mean it in that way, because his night form is like like ichigos shinigami form, essentially the back bone of all future power ups, and at least makes him capable; im just saying when it was first introduced he kind of blew away a few opponents, but fairly quickly on it was no longer the big advantage by itself


----------



## Unknown (Sep 10, 2010)

Kidoumaru is the strongest or the second strongest of the Hogoromo's gang.
Tsuchigumo let Rikuo cut him..., but Tsuchigumo was so above Rikuo's level that was clear that Tsuchigumo could have killed Rikuo whenever he wanted.

Also Nue will be a baby and Hogoromo is going to have it..., they both will have a handicap.

But finally, who says that Rikuo is going to kill them?
He may win the battle without killing them...


----------



## Nayrael (Sep 10, 2010)

> what the hell, if he cant beat an underling with his new power, how the hell is he going to beat either nue or the fox?
> 
> he just got this new powerup, and he sorta beat tsuchimgo, but now he is having problems against the old guy, seriously this reminds me of bleach now, which is not good



The enemies fight in different ways. Tsuchigumio is still stronger then Kidomaru but Kidomaru has the effect of surprise: Rikuo didn't know how he fights while Kidomaru fought against his father more then few times and knows how Rikuo fights.

In other words, stop looking at power levels. Just having power is not enough to win and certain opponents are worse then others (and Kidoumaru, for above mentioned reasons, is currently one of the worst for Rikuo). Not being able to beat an underling does not equal not being able to beat the underling's boss. Tough as far as we know, Rikuo might have won against Kidomaru later on anyway as Kidomaru was far from beating him.


----------



## Jugger (Sep 10, 2010)

I bet that Rikuo will use Matoi with Yura in future


----------



## Kirito (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm predicting that Kana will somehow be involved in the Youkai/Onmiyouji world one way or the other

and that RIKUO IS POWERING UP TOO FAST


----------



## Nayrael (Sep 10, 2010)

> I'm predicting that Kana will somehow be involved in the Youkai/Onmiyouji world one way or the other



Kyoto arc was a perfect opportunity for involving her or the whole Kiyo Cross Squad (let Kana be abducted by Kitsune's servants). Hell, even I would try to involve them somehow since they are there already. However, it seems that mangaka has a different opinion.



> and that RIKUO IS POWERING UP TOO FAST



Depends on how long the manga will be. And somehow NnM doesn't leave the feeling of becoming a manga as long as Naruto and One Piece.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 10, 2010)

Meh. I don't care so as long as someone is worthy of Tsurara.

NnM doesn't leave the feeling of a long shounen? True, but the anime and the popularity of the manga beg to differ. I doubt WSJ would let this end on the author's terms, when it's a moneymaking cash cow for them besides Naruto, OP, Toriko, and Bleach.


----------



## Nayrael (Sep 10, 2010)

I doubt he would even send a request to let him write this manga if he intended to have a short story. The story won't be short, but I doubt it will be too long either. WSJ will just let another franchise take its place anyway.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 10, 2010)

Or make a timeskip :3


----------



## Nayrael (Sep 10, 2010)

> Or make a timeskip :3



Yeah, tough it would probably be boring... unless it is Yura's kid... a kickass youkai at night, a kickass exorcist at day... a kickass combination.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 10, 2010)

Nayrael said:


> Yeah, tough it would probably be boring... unless it is Yura's kid... a kickass youkai at night, a kickass exorcist at day... a kickass combination.



If Rikuo had:

Tsurara's kid: He would be named Nura Rara and he'd have 3/4 Youkai Blood and have Ice Powers in conjunction with his Matoi skills. Oh, and he'd have a headstrong personality.

Kana's kid: 1/16 Youkai. Worthless piece of crap, unless somehow he learns swordsmanship or trains to be an onmiyouji.

But having Yura's kid would be like that ... yeah.


----------



## Unknown (Sep 10, 2010)

The chapter 122 is out:
post

Btw I don't think that Rikuo is getting strong to fast...., he was a low tier till he trainned in Toono..., and even now by himself is below most of his Hyaki Yako..., but he has a few haxx techs..

Kyuoka Suigetsu looked too haxx at first but as Rikuo use it even mid tiers were giving him a lot of troubles...., and even with Matoi the most haxxed tech till now, he seems to be below high mid tiers...

What he really lacks is base strenght, speed and sword play...., Nurarihyon (the old one) doesn't have Matoi..., but he is still above Rikuo because he is faster, stronger...

Rikuo needs a lot of haxx to be able to face guys like the mind reading snake from the first gate a few chapters ago...

And I don't think he will have a new power up in a lot of time, he will simply get stronger and try new Matois...

Btw I really really hope that Ibaraki and Kidoumaru survive....


----------



## Kirito (Sep 10, 2010)

Rikuo is as fine as he is now. It's actually the first time that an action shounen of this generation has to rely on smarts and skills/techniques rather than super speed and strength for the main character.

That, and teamwork is very important in this manga.

Meh, I still think he's too fast in leveling up.


----------



## Unknown (Sep 10, 2010)

About the manga finishing fast... There's still the spy in Nuragumi (the one with the "Mao's hammer" sword)..., and also 2 strong Youkai clans to be said..., Nuragumi controls the east, Hogoromo the west..., but the north and the south are still to be named...

Also if the mangaka use the japaness myth there will be a betrayer in Toono (a very powerful one)..., also Tanazuki and DaiTengu will appear again....


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 10, 2010)

Is this worth watching? At first i thought it was cool because it's about a badass youkai boy, and then i find out that what we see the whole time is a shy boy going to school and hanging out with his buddies.


----------



## Nayrael (Sep 10, 2010)

> Is this worth watching? At first i thought it was cool because it's about a badass youkai boy, and then i find out that what we see the whole time is a shy boy going to school and hanging out with his buddies.



Thats so only for first few chapters. after around chapter 20, he is pure badassery and those school buddies have absolutely nothing to do with the story,


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 10, 2010)

please God we dont need another naruto, who can end battles or solve problems with words; regarding using smarts vs just looking at power levels, it doesn't usually occur in shonen because you throw that kind of stuff out the window as soon as you have demons, ninjas, shinigami etc. - when an opponent is so significantly above your level no amount of intelligence will help you unless its really special circumstances like in naruto with hidan vs shikamaru; shikamaru against any other akatsuki probably would get killed and pretty quick, he just happened to get probably the most ignorant character in the manga as an opponent


----------



## koshi inaba (Sep 10, 2010)

Chapter 122 was awesome. Looks like there's more about matoi that Rikuo has to learned in order to accommodate the weakness it has. Can't wait for rikuo's matoi with Kubinashi. It's good that Rikuo is learning to use the different type of Matoi rather than just powering up


----------



## Kirito (Sep 11, 2010)

The Luiz said:


> Is this worth watching? At first i thought it was cool because it's about a badass youkai boy, and then i find out that what we see the whole time is a shy boy going to school and hanging out with his buddies.



Reborn started out like that too. Negima started out like that too.

It's just a slow start. If you read on you'll find out why this manga is the poster child of WSJ.



Kira U. Masaki said:


> please God we dont need another naruto, who can end battles or solve problems with words; regarding using smarts vs just looking at power levels, it doesn't usually occur in shonen because you throw that kind of stuff out the window as soon as you demons, ninjas, shinigami etc. - when an opponent is so significantly above your level no amount of intelligence will help you unless its really special circumstances like in naruto with hidan vs shikamaru; shikamaru against any other akatsuki probably would get killed and pretty quick, he just happened to get probably the most ignorant character in the manga as an opponent



None of the sort. Your only gripe would be is that the subordinates don't get to fight as much, but that's because most of them are experienced fighters already and would lolstomp.


----------



## koshi inaba (Sep 11, 2010)

wonder would happen if Rikuo do Matoi with Tsuchigumo? You know, somehow the Matoi really reminds me of Kamen Rider Double, with all the different combination of power and all that


----------



## Zaru (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks. And wow, he really increased the attack speed a hundredfold... that's just crazy.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 14, 2010)

does that count as an upgrade, or is that more like narutos wind rasengan, the improvement of a tech; in any case what exactly is the difference, in both cases he can use the abilities of the other youkai?


----------



## Nayrael (Sep 14, 2010)

> does that count as an upgrade, or is that more like narutos wind rasengan, the improvement of a tech; in any case what exactly is the difference, in both cases he can use the abilities of the other youkai?



The canon style is more destructive and is supposed to be used on those who attack head on with their strength.
The type he performed with Kurotabou is supposed to increase his defense and speed and is more appropriate for those who relay on agility then on strength but is probably not as destructive.


----------



## Random Member (Sep 14, 2010)

Art this chapter was pretty sick. And Rikuo looks damn awesome wearing Kurotabou's fear. Someone is in for a beating.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2010)

I don't think someone of that level can really receive a "beating".


----------



## Random Member (Sep 14, 2010)

Fine. Someone's been put into an unfavorable situation.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2010)

There's still the wood face dude. I don't think rope rape is enough to beat him, so will Rikuo have to beat him as well?


----------



## Random Member (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm guessing he may end up wearing Kubinashi's fear to take him out after Kidomaru's been dealt with.


----------



## Unknown (Sep 14, 2010)

123 Spoilers are out in mangahelpers...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rikuo does beat Kidoumaru (But It seems that not as easy as in other times) and the castle gate Rashomon made of fears falls.
Ibaraki Douji, the wood face guy, is still giving Kubinashi a hard time...
Semei hasn't born yet, but he is about to do it..


----------



## Nayrael (Sep 14, 2010)

Shouldn't info from untranslated chapters be kept under spoiler tags?


----------



## Unknown (Sep 14, 2010)

My bad, I'll change it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 14, 2010)

so does anyone think, you can wear multiple people with matoi, like could rikuo merge with his entire clan into some uber form, that would be awesome


----------



## Jugger (Sep 15, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> so does anyone think, you can wear multiple people with matoi, like could rikuo merge with his entire clan into some uber form, that would be awesome



I was thing it right after it was showed


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> so does anyone think, you can wear multiple people with matoi, like could rikuo merge with his entire clan into some uber form, that would be awesome



At some point, he might. For the uber special mega final attack or something.


----------



## koshi inaba (Sep 15, 2010)

There's a surprise in the Nurarihyon anime special in this year Jump Anime Tour
*Spoiler*: _Jump Anime Tour_ 



Hagoromo Gitsune will appear voiced by Mamiko noto


----------



## Unknown (Sep 17, 2010)

The new chapter is out..., Rikuo is as cool as ever by the style of Kidoumaru and Hogoromo isn't bad either...:
post


----------



## Unknown (Sep 17, 2010)

2 quations about the last 2 chapters:

1.- Does Rikuo has 3 types of Matoi for each Youkai fusion, one normal, another for Kyuka Suigetsu based fusion, and another for Meikyo Shishio, or only for some Youkais he needs to make an special type of Matoi?

2.- Is Matoi Rikuo's "sacred act"?
I don't think so...., because Nurarihyon has to have a "Sacred act"..., and he can't make Matoi..., so Rikuo has to have another group ability that may be even more powerful (but less haxx)...


----------



## koshi inaba (Sep 17, 2010)

1. I don't think there will be three types or not. There's only been two type, one is Izutsu, which is the one he use with Zen, Tsurara and Itku and Kasane, the one he uses with Kurotabou, which envelop Rikuo like kimono with Meikyo Shisui at th eheart. Nothing has been said about Kyouka Suigetsu being imprtant to matoi
2. Matoi itself is called the sacred act of Hyakki Yakou and there has been no information whether it's different per leader or not.


----------



## Unknown (Sep 18, 2010)

Yes, I has..., Matoi It's Rihan and Rikuo's version of sacred act..., and they can do it because tehye are just 1/x part Youkai, in the 123 Kidoumaru makes his own Sacred Act...


----------



## Unknown (Sep 26, 2010)

And chapter 124 is out too:
ch.303


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nue seems to be a baby...
Also It seems that kidoumaru will survive, that Kubinashi will be the one to finish Ibaraki (If someone does it at least).
Hidemoto tells Rikuo and Yura that they still can kill Nue if they do it fast. But the giant skeleton and the girl with the skull andthe sanke attacks them.
Minagoroshi seems to be happy about Nue being born. But Akifusa suddenly appears infront of Hogoromo..., is he still under the control of Minagoroshi? What are the plans of Minagoroshi?


----------



## Random Member (Sep 26, 2010)

Kidoumaru put up a nice fight in the end. I'm pleased that he didn't go down too easily for the sake of showing off the strength of the new Matoi method.

Things should be getting even more heated now that Ms. Sex On Legs popped up.


----------



## Unknown (Sep 26, 2010)

I don't like Kidoumaru's "sacred act", because It's too big in my opinion...

But I like his fear and Hyoui...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Now that Nue has born It seems that everyone will make his move, Minogoroshi seems to be using Akifusa, Hidemoto wants Rikuo and Yura to attack while Nue is a baby, but the Youkai that was just a seal before Tsuchigumo is in his way, also Tsuchigumo and the Nurarihyon (with the elders of his clan) should appear about now...


----------



## Wrath (Sep 26, 2010)

I wonder if Rikuo's method of surpassing his father will be to combine the two types of Matoi, since he's 3/4 human instead of 1/2.


----------



## Lightysnake (Sep 26, 2010)

Any bulk links of the manga? Read up to volume 9


----------



## Zaru (Sep 27, 2010)

Why is THAT guy back?


----------



## Unknown (Sep 27, 2010)

Maybe because Minagoroshi (the youkai with the gaint eyeball) is still controlling him to kill Hopgoromo and take control over Nue.


----------



## Nayrael (Sep 27, 2010)

Or he just came to do what exorcists do: fight against youkai.


----------



## Random Member (Sep 27, 2010)

I had forgot the guy was still even around...


----------



## Unknown (Sep 30, 2010)

Chapter 125 spoilers from MH~

spoiler translation
Quote:
753 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/09/30(木) 17:45:22 ID:u+kNjnIT0
125幕「罠」
秋房は憑鬼槍で羽衣狐にかかっていくも、もう飽きたと尻尾で貫かれてしまう
二人の戦いを見ていたゆらは叫ぶ

しかし、秋房は竜二の狂言によって作られたものだった　「玉砕覚悟と思わせるにはもってこいのツラだな」
濡れた羽衣狐の背後に魔魅流が出現するが、羽衣狐に吹っ飛ばされコンボならず
羽衣狐は続いて竜二を殺そうとする
だが、竜二の目的は、鵺から気を反らすところにあった
竜二は封印石で落とし、鵺を封印できた
?かに思えたが、土蜘蛛が封印石から鵺を守る
怒れる羽衣狐が竜二を尻尾で絞め殺そうとしたところに
リクオ（黒畏襲ver）が介入する「逢いたかったぜ、羽衣狐」


スピーディかつどんでん返しの連続で面白かったー
竜二VS羽衣狐様のバトルは個人的に見所いっぱいですた

補足ネタ
・単行本が600万部突破
・ぬら板は石田と岡本の対談

*Spoiler*: __ 



Act 125 "Trap"
Akifusa starts towards Hagoromo Gitsune using Hyoukisou, but is pierced by Gitsune's tail as Gitsune says, "I'm tired of this"
Yura, seeing the two fighting, gives a yell.

However, Akifusa is actually something created by Ryuuji's Kyougen. "You have just the ideal kind of face that gives me the impression you're ready for an honorable death"
Mamiru appears behind a wet Gitsune, but Gitsune takes care of him easily before he can do a proper combo with Ryuuji.
Gitsune then proceeds to attempt to kill Ryuuji.
However, Ryuuji's objective is really to divert her attention away from the Nue.
Ryuuji drops a sealing stone (?) and manages to seal the Nue.
... Or so he thinks, but Tsuchigumo protects the Nue from the sealing stone.
An enraged Hagoromo Gitsune attempts to strangle Ryuuji to death with her tail(s), and just then...
Rikuo (with Kuro's Matoi Kasane) intervenes: "I've been wanting to meet you, Hagoromo Gitsune"

(TN: these two are the spoiler author's own opinion)
The successive and rapid plot twists made it interesting.
The battle between Ryuuji and Hagoromo Gitsune has a lot of things for us to look out for.

Additionally:
- Tankoubons have collectively sold over 6million copies!
- Conversation between Ishida and Okamoto for Nuraita (TN: I think this is some column in WSJ that we don't get to read :/ Not too sure who Ishida and Okamoto are either but I'm guessing some anime-related people)


----------



## Kenju (Oct 4, 2010)

I swear Ryuji is like my favorite character in this series. He is so awesome. Too bad his plan failed


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 5, 2010)

Tsuchigumo trolled the Keikan house


----------



## Nayrael (Oct 5, 2010)

Just wait till we find out that Yura's brother foresaw this and the real sealing happens soon B-)

On another topic, I for one can't wait till Kitsune is added to an anime ED along with the other three girls


----------



## Unknown (Oct 5, 2010)

Spoiler 126:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Verification: Pending 
Source: 2ch 
Credit: ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E 

Spoiler: Esconder
216　亀裂 

リクオ、狐の顔知ってる。。。 
桜の木の下で。。。幼少のころ。。。 

リクオ　やはりお前か　親父の仇だ　羽衣狐！！ 
狐　ぬらりひょん！！また妾の邪魔をするか！！ 

戦いに巻き込まれて竜二飛ぶ　心配するゆら 
乳デカイ妖怪なんだっけ？あれと雪女リクオの心配 

狐、リクオのジーちゃんの言葉思い出す。ワシの若頭が鳥に来るからな。 

狐　貴様らの血は妖上位世界を作るのに邪魔をする 
リクオ　だかか親父を殺したのか　あの時桜散るあの場所で 
狐　何をいうておる　　何だ？ 
蜘蛛　ちゃっちゃとやりゃいいだろ〜〜〜〜 
狐　言われんでも解っておる 

扇子ふりまわす狐 
リクオの覚悟に竜二　マミルとゆら組め！やつのサポートのに回れ！ 

黒　拙僧を畏砲として放つのです 

リクオ　わかったやってみるか 

終わり。サーセイ 
912 ：ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2010/10/05(火) 18:14:47 ID:MoUCbhVaP 

126 Fissure 

Rikuo recognises Gitsune's face... 
Beneath the sakura tree... When he was a little boy... 

Rikuo: So it was you after all! This is revenge for my father, Hagoromo Gitsune!! 
Gitsune: Nurarihyon!! You would hinder me once again!! 

Ryuuji gets hurled away as he is caught up in their battle. Yura is worried. 
Kejourou/Awashima (TN: described simply as "big-breasted youkai", so it could be either) and Yuki-onna are worried for Rikuo 

Gitsune remembers Nurarihyon's words. "The Young Head of my clan will be here to get you." 

Gitsune: Your bloodline is hindering the creation of a world where Ayakashi reign supreme 
Rikuo: Is that why you killed my father? That time, at that place where the sakura were falling 
Gitsune: What are you talking about. What? 
Tsuchigumo: Why doncha just do him in~~~~ 
Gitsune: I knew that without you having to tell me 

Gitsune waves a folding fan 
Rikuo's determination unites Ryuuji, Mamiru and Yura! They return to provide him support! 

Kuro: Fire me as you would a canon of fear 

Rikuo: Got it. Let's give it a go 

The end


----------



## Eldrummer (Oct 16, 2010)

Wow, that was a REALLY good chapter. Wanna read the next. Any spoilers yet?


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 19, 2010)

Now that there is a greater force to fight in the future and that there is a human side (still living) to Kitsune, I guess that she will team up with Nura in the end, especially when she would know that Nue got abducted by that geezer.


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 25, 2010)

Kitsune is too nice to kill Nura.
Nura get back to human form asap


----------



## Eldrummer (Oct 27, 2010)

Check this out:  FLOL


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 29, 2010)

Guess who's Rikuo's illegitimate Sister


----------



## Nayrael (Oct 29, 2010)

What? Is c129 RAW out or something? If yes, link please.


----------



## Lucius (Oct 29, 2010)

did i just get spoiled?


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## Eldrummer (Oct 29, 2010)

Nurarihyon no Mago volume #13 cover:


----------



## Blinky (Nov 4, 2010)

Just caught up . Epic shit . 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Was that Hagoromo saying father at the end ?


----------



## Wrath (Nov 4, 2010)

Holy shit. If you can't beat them, join them...


----------



## Random Member (Nov 4, 2010)

Blinky said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Was that Hagoromo saying father at the end ?



I believe so. I'm wondering what the hell is going on.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 4, 2010)

Maybe she's seeing someone else . I mean hell she's older than Rikou's dad .


----------



## Nayrael (Nov 4, 2010)

> Maybe she's seeing someone else . I mean hell she's older than Rikou's dad .



I think it is her human host that is saying "Father". I guess Kitsune's take-over was not completely successful.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 4, 2010)

Yeah that sounds about right . 

Unless she when she said father she was reffering to the Nue's father which would mean that it's Rikou's half brother ... I'm reaching aren't I ?


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 4, 2010)

Omg no....

*Spoiler*: __ 



 She dies


----------



## Blinky (Nov 4, 2010)

Man the art is awesome . I love the designs for the Yokai especially the batshit insane ones . 

And probably the most epic moment for me was when Tsuchigumo dropped in and fucked up Rikou & co.


----------



## Nayrael (Nov 4, 2010)

> Unless she when she said father she was reffering to the Nue's father which would mean that it's Rikou's half brother ... I'm reaching aren't I ?



Nue himself is older then Nurarihyon. Lets not talk about his father 



> Omg no....
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



We still don't know if the attack was fatal or not.



> And probably the most epic moment for me was when Tsuchigumo dropped in and fucked up Rikou & co.



It was a nice and shiny day
They had a pleasant conversation
Tsuchigumio came and slaughtered few youkai
The wind was plea... WAIT, WHAT?!​
I agree, it was truly a scene of EPIC


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 4, 2010)

This week spoiler says so.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 4, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> This week spoiler says so.



Seriously ? Not sure how I feel about that . 

And oh I didn't know the Nue was that old . I always get shit confused when there are characters that are hundreds of years old .


----------



## Nayrael (Nov 4, 2010)

BTW, is there any c130 RAW out or do we only have translations?


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 4, 2010)

Baidu has Japanesse Confirm Spoiler Raw

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Says She died in Nue's arms 


 but i hope its not true


----------



## Nayrael (Nov 4, 2010)

As far as I understand from text


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 130_ 



Kitsune left the girl's body and then Seimei killed her




Thats why I'd like to see RAW's... a picture is worth more then that text there.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 4, 2010)

Ok I want the girl not heranyway.


----------



## lizardo221 (Nov 4, 2010)

From what I can tell its his sister and she ill give a small chance of her living. Image doesn't promise instant kill but author is free at this point to spin it either way.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 4, 2010)

Wth since when did that sisterm come from.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 5, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Guess who's Rikuo's illegitimate Sister





Hyper_Wolfy said:


> This week spoiler says so.



Can you please not spoil chapters outside of spoiler tags.......


----------



## Nayrael (Nov 5, 2010)

Just read Chapter 130... truly EPIC!


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 130_ 



Tough I hoped that Nue would not be a Bishie... I actually hoped he would look like he did 1000 years ago.
Also feel sorry for Kitsune. She has gone through all that shit to resurrect her son only to be thrown into Hell in his place.

And I wonder did Rihan's daughter betray him from her own free will or was she manipulated/hypnotized?


----------



## koshi inaba (Nov 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Seimei_ 



Other than no beard, white and longer hair, Seimei's face actually remains the same as 1000 years ago. It's the beard and hair style that detract from him being a bishie


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 5, 2010)

Rikuo Save her or I'll kill you


----------



## Unknown (Nov 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Who are the 2 guys behind Semei in this scan?

They seem powerful Youkais just because they are behind Semei.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 6, 2010)

shitjustgotreal.png


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Nov 6, 2010)

Unknown said:


> Who are the 2 guys behind Semei in this scan?
> 
> They seem powerful Youkais just because they are behind Semei.


No one really knows. We might have seen or heard of them before, but they could also be new characters. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Unknown (Nov 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I have heard 2 theorys about it so far.
1.-That they are the parents of Semei, Kuzonoha and Abe no Yosune. Along with Rihan's daughter the combination of them made current Semei the most powerful Youkai.
2.-That they are Sanmoto and another Youkai in equal terms with them, the 3 top Youkais that are fighting in secret to rule the Youkai world.


----------



## Nayrael (Nov 6, 2010)

People, please put stuff from chapter 130 into labeled spoiler tags. While I am not bothered by this, I don't think that those who don't follow spoilers want to know anything from the upcoming chapters.


----------



## koshi inaba (Nov 6, 2010)

Unknown said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



while I agree with theory 2, theory 1 is out of the window. Yasuna is a human and Kuzunoha/Shinoda Fox *is* Hagoromo Gitsune, it's her old name during her time as a one tail. Hagoromo Gitsune is Seimei's mother, the flashback already show us that. Read the flashback again. It also mentioned that Gitsune falls in love with a human


*Spoiler*: __ 



Also, if you have read chapter 130, Gitsune revert back to her Kuzunoha form. Maybe you should stop making up your own facts you know? Just like the one when you said Kidomaru has his own "Sacred Act", when he never even said it was a sacred act/miwaza. The only miwaza is matoi




I'm trying to list all the known facts already told in the stories. Nobody seems to bother remembering it and they keep making up their own. So maybe it'll help


----------



## Unknown (Nov 6, 2010)

koshi inaba said:


> while I agree with theory 2, theory 1 is out of the window. Yasuna is a human and Kuzunoha/Shinoda Fox *is* Hagoromo Gitsune, it's her old name during her time as a one tail. Hagoromo Gitsune is Seimei's mother, the flashback already show us that. Read the flashback again. It also mentioned that Gitsune falls in love with a human
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Miwaza is created by the combination of the leader's fear with the one of the Onis. The Oni's fear created the Rashomon castle. Kidoumaru used that fear made castle to attack.

That was clearly a Miwaza. Btw isn't there a legend in japan that says that Kidoumaru is the half demon son of Shuten-Douji?


----------



## koshi inaba (Nov 6, 2010)

Yeah, whatever dude, just keep making up your own fact. Yes, legend said Kidomaru is the half human half oni son of Shuten Douji


----------



## Unknown (Nov 11, 2010)

131 spoiler from MH:

Confirmation: Pending
Source: 2ch
Credits: ID:KRXbGwjI0


*Spoiler*: __ 



587 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/11/10(水) 19:25:36 ID:KRXbGwjI0
>>565に補足
土蜘蛛、清明に殴りかかるも一撃で地面に落とされて、地獄に飲み込まれた。
地蔵が斬られたのは清明ではなくリクオ。
リクオと清明が対峙して次回。
593 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/11/10(水) 19:51:56 ID:KRXbGwjI0
あと清明は暴れまわってない
空中で一歩も動かず、一振りで土蜘蛛撃破
一振りで京都崩壊
あとよく分からなかったのが
清明：ごくろうだった、山ン本五郎左衛門
イバラキやキドウマルらが驚く
皆殺し地蔵：正確には山ン本の目玉でございます
山ン本は百に分かれてますゆえ、混乱いたしますからな
それに馬鹿な奴らの洗脳もとけますぞおおおお
でリクオ刺す


- Tsuchigumo try to punch Seimei but just with one hit, he falls to the ground and swallowed by hell. Rikuo slashed Jizou. Chapter ends with Rikuo and Seimei facing each other.
- In the air, with one swing Seimei crushes Tsuchigumo and with another swing destroys Kyoto.
Seimei : You've done well, Sanmoto Gorouzaemon
Ibaraki and Kidoumaru surprised.
Jizou : To be precise, Sanmoto's eyeball, Sanmoto is divided into 100 parts, so it's confusing. Also, the fools brainwash is removed
And then Jizou went to stab Rikuo
__________________

Confirmation: Pending
Source: 2ch
Credits: 補足の人

692 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/11/11(木) 22:55:13 ID:uvY7E7pr0
全盛期の晴明伝説

・復活しただけで地蔵を狂喜させた
・土蜘蛛のパンチを五芒星の陣で防いだだけでなく、指を下に「滅」と叫ぶと土蜘蛛が押しつぶされるように落下
　地獄の穴へと沈みそうになった
・魔王の小槌を一振りするだけで京都がほぼ壊滅

というわけで、131幕「暗黒の宴」補足の補足ほか

・土蜘蛛さんは、地獄の穴に一部入ってしまったところで描写途切れるので生死は分からないす
・山ン本の名前を聞いて、衝撃を受ける百鬼夜行。なぜなら、鯉伴が戦い滅ぼした”江戸百物語組”の組長が山ン本だから
　と黒が解説。遠野組やつらら（あと幼骨も）が知らない様子なのは芸が細かい
・地蔵は祢々切丸に貫かれて消滅
・リクオは片手に依代さんを抱きかかえ、晴明に啖呵切るもハァ…ハァと辛そう
　つらら「リ…リクオ様！」

ohanaさん、その補足してた方乙です
次号京都編決着Cカラーってのは出てましたね
カラーページにあるカードゲームのつららイラストがすごく可愛かったのは…個人的な感想です

山ン本については鯉伴にやられたことで
百分割状態で生き延びて様々な妖怪になってるんじゃないかなーと予想妄想

Additional spoiler :
- Seimei blocks Tsuchigumo's attack with pentagram magic formation and just with pointing his finger down and yell "Metsu" he crushes Tsuchigumo down and makes him almost swallowed down into hell
- The scene cuts with a part of Tsuchigumo entering hell, so it's unknown if he's alive or not
- With one swing of Maou no kozuchi, Kyoto almost entirely destroyed
- Hearing Sanmoto name, the hyakkiyakou shocked. Sanmoto is the name of "Edo Hyakkumonogatari clan" leader, a clan destroyed by Rihan in the past
- Jizou is pierced by Nenekirimaru and vanished


----------



## Blinky (Nov 11, 2010)

Holy shit       .


----------



## dream (Nov 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Awesome spoilers.  Though I hope that Tsuchigumo isn't taken down in one hit.


----------



## Unknown (Nov 11, 2010)

The spoiler has made me think:


*Spoiler*: __ 



If Sanmoto was on current Semei's level (I mean the fusion of the 100 Youkai taht forms his body), and Rihan defeated him...., what kind of beast was Rihan?
Anyway current Sanmoto will probably be stronger than past Sanmoto, the current Mao's hammer has absorved many many powerful Youkai's fear.


----------



## Nayrael (Nov 12, 2010)

*[Shinra Tensei] Chapter 130 *


----------



## Nayrael (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## dream (Nov 12, 2010)

Those Chinese scans are awesome.


----------



## Unknown (Nov 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



We still don't know who the 3 guys behind Semei are, and considering that Sanmoto is divided in 100 parts, and in that picture is represented as Minagoroshi..., could it be that there are another 2 guys aside from current Semei, and the future Sanmoto (whe the 100 parts fuse again) that are on their level?




Also I'll ask again, how fucking strong had Rihan have to be to defeat Sanmoto as he has been said to do?


----------



## Nayrael (Nov 12, 2010)

Use spoiler tags Unknown... c130 has been translated today, not c131...


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 12, 2010)

HOLY SHIT! That was... that was just out of line. C'mon there are things that are evil and there is just... this.

Author sure knows how to make Nue look like a monster.



*Spoiler*: _ chapter 131 spoilers_ 



 Nue sets new standards of not only evilness but also power. He is on different level compared to anyone else.


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2010)

So...many bets on how big of a beatdown is incoming?


----------



## Blinky (Nov 16, 2010)

Extremely big.


----------



## Jugger (Nov 16, 2010)

Awsome chapter again.


----------



## Lucius (Nov 16, 2010)

so.. is he doing it with his sister?



... you know the fusion thing


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 16, 2010)

Wut no she's in death state but yeah why not
Hope she recovers and Another Diva


----------



## Nayrael (Nov 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 132 spoilers_ 




- Rikuo attacks Seimei
- "So you are Rihan's true son" Seimei stops his sword with a fingertip and Neneikimaru shatters
- Seimei attempts to slash Rikuo but Kitsune's host jumps and gets slashed instead
- Rikuo is shocked
- Seimei comments on "How he/she got worked up because of fabricated memories"
- Seimei attempts to slash Rikuo again but his right hand starts to decay: "Is this still not a body for this world? It can't be helped"
- gates to Hell get opened and Seimei and the Kyoto youkai leave through it, leaving the battle at stalemate. However, Seimei announces "Let us meet again in the near future, young master of all youkai far and wide"
- Nurarihyon is here and Rikuo asks him if she is his sister. Nurarihyon says that it is impossible because Rihan was unable to have children with youkai (because of Kitsune's curse)
- Nuryrihyon says that she however looks just like Rihan's former wife, a youkai Yamabuki Otome

*And the Kyoto arc officially ends*


----------



## Zaru (Nov 18, 2010)

What's the place "hell" in this manga anyway? I don't quite understand.


----------



## Nayrael (Nov 18, 2010)

We don't really know yet.
There are few Underworlds/Hells in Japanese mythologies so this would be most probably, but since Heaven here seems to be a Christian Heaven (as Shoukera was supposed to be an agent of Heavem), this might even end up being the Christian Hell.

However, since this is a story of Japanese folklore, I hope the first theory is correct tough.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 18, 2010)

wut i want semei to die already.


----------



## koshi inaba (Nov 18, 2010)

Nayrael said:


> We don't really know yet.
> There are few Underworlds/Hells in Japanese mythologies so this would be most probably, but since Heaven here seems to be a Christian Heaven (as Shoukera was supposed to be an agent of Heavem), this might even end up being the Christian Hell.
> 
> However, since this is a story of Japanese folklore, I hope the first theory is correct tough.



Shoukera is an agent of the shinto heaven not christian. Him being a christian is just an artistic license by Shiibashi Sensei. I think he just choose christian to represent Shoukera choosing a religion that used to be taboo in Japan, considering he did said during his first appearance how he hated the order created by humanity


----------



## Unknown (Nov 19, 2010)

I predict a flashback of Rihan and Sanmoto before Rikuo goes training and trys to avenge his "sister" by killing the 99 remaining Sanmoto's.


----------



## Nayrael (Nov 19, 2010)

Shouldn't he rather, you know, prepare to fight the Nue (finding allies and such)?


----------



## Unknown (Nov 20, 2010)

Nayrael said:


> Shouldn't he rather, you know, prepare to fight the Nue (finding allies and such)?



Can't Rikuo train while we see a flashback of his father's past.


----------



## Eldrummer (Nov 20, 2010)

Man, what a chapter! This mangaka keeps drawing better and better. I will re-read this arc soon.

So what now? Back to school chapters?


----------



## Nayrael (Nov 20, 2010)

> So what now? Back to school chapters?



I think we will get at least one arc of Kiyo Cross Squad. But since this manga likes to be fast-paced, next major arc will probably (and hopefully) start soon.


----------



## Wrath (Nov 20, 2010)

Eldrummer said:


> Man, what a chapter! This mangaka keeps drawing better and better. I will re-read this arc soon.
> 
> So what now? Back to school chapters?


Presumably there'll be an arc with Rikuo getting a new sword. His old one was good against youkai, but maybe he needs a sword that can kill both humans and youkai, since Seimei is also a hybrid.


----------



## Nayrael (Nov 20, 2010)

I think Afikusa will make a new one for him seeing as Afikusa is supposed to have a PhD in "Forging of Magical Swordies".


----------



## Lucius (Nov 20, 2010)

I hope ex fox girl isn't dead. 
She is my favorite character.


----------



## Kenju (Nov 20, 2010)

Yeah I'm starting to like her aswell.

That was one *hell*() of a chapter. Didn't expect his blade to break so easily and I also didn't expect that girl to save Rikuo. I'm amazed that he has so much to power to just open a way to hell like that. This was really good.


----------



## Lucius (Nov 20, 2010)

^Almost seems too overpowered. But it's cool how this show introduces new powers instead of just stupidly simple strength or speed boosts. I'm very interested in the power Rikuo is gonna use to beat him.

Hoping those words won't bite me in the nuts later and that the Mangaka doesn't run out of creative ideas. And please keep black tails girl in the plot.


----------



## Kenju (Nov 20, 2010)

Though truthfully I never really cared for that sword. I kept forgetting it was special.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 21, 2010)

Who's Yamabuki Otome? Another girl to the harem?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 21, 2010)

Whats this about a curse, and not being able to have kids? Then were did rikuo come from, and that does not bode well for rikuo x tsura. 

But honestly I am not surprised, God forbid a shounen character can have siblings, bleach is the only one that comes to mind, and with recent revelations that might not even be the case.


----------



## Unknown (Nov 21, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> Who's Yamabuki Otome? Another girl to the harem?



A flower type Youkai It seems, the info is on MH.

I think that Nurarihyon is gonna tell Rikuo about Rihan's life before Rikuo's birthday (the day he'll be oficially the head of the clan).

So we'll see how powerful Rihan was and how powerful Sanmoto was.

I also think that Minagoroshi hasn't die, his fear may simply have pass to the other 99 parts of Sanmoto.

I also agree that Akifusa will make Rikuo's new sword, that will surpass Nenekimaru, but he'll do it with Hidemoto's help (even when Akifusa probably surpass Hidemoto in sword making during the process)...

And after the flashback Nuragumi and Kyoto Onmojoyi will start training.


----------



## Nayrael (Nov 21, 2010)

> Who's Yamabuki Otome? Another girl to the harem?



reddevilshn left out a part that said that she the former host of Kitsune looks like Yamabuki Otome, a youkai who was Rihan's wife



> Whats this about a curse, and not being able to have kids? Then were did rikuo come from



The curse is old news. When Nurarihyon defeated 8-tails Kitsune, she cursed him and his descendants so they could not have children with youkai.
So if he wants to marry a youkai, Rikuo will need to find a way to break the curse (if it was not broken by Kitsune's death)

And since this chapter reminded me of BLEACh a lot...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## koshi inaba (Nov 21, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Whats this about a curse, and not being able to have kids? Then were did rikuo come from, and that does not bode well for rikuo x tsura.



look here:
here


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 21, 2010)

ah that was mentioned so long ago i forgot, isnt the 9 tails dead now, shouldnt the curse be broken, or does he have to beat seimei or something

but doesnt that curse then suggest that rikuo ends up with a demon? otherwise if he was gonna end up with either kana or yura, the curse would be irrelevant? and i assume the curse will be broken at some point.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 21, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Whats this about a curse, and not being able to have kids? Then were did rikuo come from, and that does not bode well for rikuo x tsura.
> 
> But honestly I am not surprised, God forbid a shounen character can have siblings, bleach is the only one that comes to mind, and with recent revelations that might not even be the case.



It's not uncommon for Shounen characters to have siblings, even for the main character.


----------



## Nayrael (Nov 21, 2010)

> ah that was mentioned so long ago i forgot, isnt the 9 tails dead now, shouldnt the curse be broken, or does he have to beat seimei or something



It being broken now would be too simple I think 
If it can be lifted, it is unknown right now.



> but doesnt that curse then suggest that rikuo ends up with a demon? otherwise if he was gonna end up with either kana or yura, the curse would be irrelevant? and i assume the curse will be broken at some point.



Glad to see that I am not the only one who thought of that when he saw the curse.


----------



## Wrath (Nov 21, 2010)

That's what I thought too. And honestly I'd prefer it if he did end up with a youkai (or hybrid).


----------



## Blinky (Nov 21, 2010)

I hope Tsuchigumo comes back


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 24, 2010)

Gunners said:


> It's not uncommon for Shounen characters to have siblings, even for the main character.



i meant mainly the main character, and if you think about it kind of is
bleach - yes, maybe
naruto - no
one piece - no
reborn - no
dgrayman - no
hxh - no
bakuman - no
negima - no
to love ru - yes
nura - no, apparently
gintama - no


these are the only fairly current ones that come to mind, but the lack of siblings is far out weighed by the presence

out of the three possibilities shown , i prefer tsurara, although if he had to pick a human yura, the last girl is face palm worthy


----------



## Nayrael (Nov 26, 2010)

c133 Chinese


----------



## Nayrael (Nov 27, 2010)

Read the translation of chapter 133. The raw was pretty, but together with text it is... sad, tragic, touching and yet wonderful T_T


----------



## Gunners (Nov 28, 2010)

That guy is a low life even by villain standards.


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 28, 2010)

Gunners said:


> That guy is a low life even by villain standards.



Word.

I though you can't be worse than Nue, but this is just disgusting.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 28, 2010)

I wanna Kill Nue Myself
Putting him in a shredder feed him to Dogs. 

Beyond Villain. Rikuo Go Hell On Hell!
Personality May change to a cold person .


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 29, 2010)

okay now i am confused, when did the old guy fight the fox, there is a pic that shows a fully grown rihan but nura looks the same, so going back to his current appearance, when did this drain in power and quick aging occur, because i thought it was before either rihan or when he was kid


----------



## Lucius (Nov 30, 2010)

The fight took place before Rihan was born. You have to see the quick aging relative. It took Nura 400 years to look how he does now. That scene probably took place 20 years after the fight.


----------



## Nayrael (Nov 30, 2010)

> okay now i am confused, when did the old guy fight the fox, there is a pic that shows a fully grown rihan but nura looks the same, so going back to his current appearance, when did this drain in power and quick aging occur, because i thought it was before either rihan or when he was kid



Rihan married Otome while Youhime was still alive so Nurarihyon still shouldn't be an old fart like he is now. Actually, if you look at his face, you can see that he already started aging.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 30, 2010)

hes growing beard  took him long enough
do everyone had to shrink though


----------



## Nayrael (Nov 30, 2010)

Did he have to shrink?
Of course he did, people shrink when they enter old age.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 30, 2010)

doesnt that counter though that it was quick aging if it took 400 years, i guess my question is how would he look now had he not fought the fox? 
And what about Rikuo? He is only a quarter youkai, but even rihan at half went some hundreds of years with out showing any sign of age. 

I dont know i just dont buy nura whose supposed to the be the leader of youkai age that much even with the fight when some other youkai, even some mediocre ones seem to not age at all.


----------



## Nayrael (Dec 1, 2010)

> i guess my question is how would he look now had he not fought the fox?



A little bit older then in the flashback but still quite young looking. If Rihan didn't age much in 400 years even tough he is a half-youkai, gramps sure wouldn't age much either.



> And what about Rikuo? He is only a quarter youkai, but even rihan at half went some hundreds of years with out showing any sign of age.



I guess his aging will decelerate at some point and will longer then a human, but since he is only quarter he would live 1/4 as long as his grandfather would. Still tough, even that 1/4 is probably goddamn long.



> I dont know i just dont buy nura whose supposed to the be the leader of youkai age that much even with the fight when some other youkai, even some mediocre ones seem to not age at all.



The problem is that Kitsune is not just a powerful youkai, she is a mighty beast even between powerful youkai. In folklore, those Kitsune's are able to kill gods if they get pissed off.
In other words, Nurarihyon beating a Kitsune was nothing short of a miracle... and even he needed the help of a powerful Keikain to have a chance. The curse and accelerated aging was a small price to beat this beast.


----------



## Jugger (Dec 1, 2010)

have you seen this not so far away from reborn and gintama


----------



## Nayrael (Dec 1, 2010)

Yeah, saw the rankings on another site today. The anime may not have been the best, but it did what mangaka wanted it to: it increased popularity and thus the tankobon sales.

Anyway, glad to see that sales are improving. Weekly rankings in SJ are not the best (it is not too far from the bottom) and good sales of tankobon is what allows it to continue publishing. Thus I am happy to see that tankobon sales are getting even better.


----------



## koshi inaba (Dec 1, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> doesnt that counter though that it was quick aging if it took 400 years, i guess my question is how would he look now had he not fought the fox?
> And what about Rikuo? He is only a quarter youkai, but even rihan at half went some hundreds of years with out showing any sign of age.
> 
> I dont know i just dont buy nura whose supposed to the be the leader of youkai age that much even with the fight when some other youkai, even some mediocre ones seem to not age at all.



None of the mediocre one seems to have their heart eaten it seems. You know what I don't buy? How something trivial like that can bother you so much


----------



## Kikyo (Dec 1, 2010)

The Nurarihyon (gramps) did have his heart eaten by the Hagoromo Kitsune (he was cursed with accelerated aging specifically), it drastically reduced his powers and made him more much more mortal than he used to be. Neither Rihan nor Rikuo, even with their thinned yokai blood, had their hearts eaten yet, so they don't age like gramps did after that battle. Rihan would have outlived Nurarihyon if he wasn't murdered. Rikuo also could outlive gramps if he isn't killed in battle too.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 1, 2010)

eh im just a stickler for details


----------



## Nayrael (Dec 3, 2010)

Chinese Chapter 134


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 4, 2010)

the end of Kyoto Arc


----------



## Nayrael (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah, after 83 chapters, the Kyoto arc finally ends.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rikuo Suceedd as the 3rd
Rikuo ask that guy to make him a strong sword
Nue will back in one year
Rikuo states 'My Nura Clan, will not tolerate any betrayal of any sorts, All Yokai will be killed if found so. All Yokai will master their fear . 

He's looks so fearsome .


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah right..


----------



## Unknown (Dec 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rikuo still doens't know about a part of Sanmoto being within the Nura gumi, does he know?

I don't think we'll have a time skip, I think that we will have a few new sagas before Seimei returns..., maybe in the last saga before the come back of Seimei, Rikuo kills the part of Sanmoto that It's in the Nura gumi.

I'll also like a few chapters of school life and to see what happens with the school friends of Rikuo that currently know about his identity.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 5, 2010)

Nayrael said:


> Yeah, saw the rankings on another site today. The anime may not have been the best, but it did what mangaka wanted it to: it increased popularity and thus the tankobon sales.
> 
> Anyway, glad to see that sales are improving. Weekly rankings in SJ are not the best (it is not too far from the bottom) and good sales of tankobon is what allows it to continue publishing. Thus I am happy to see that tankobon sales are getting even better.



is the anime over


----------



## Jugger (Dec 5, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> is the anime over



2 more episodes then it is over


----------



## Nayrael (Dec 5, 2010)

> 2 more episodes then it is over



3 more episodes. There are 24 episodes and ep22 airs next week (the recap episodes is officially not episode 13).

@Unknown:

*Spoiler*: __ 



They don't know about him being a youkai. They just thought that he arrived in Kyoto and is safe.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 5, 2010)

yura knows he is a youkai know though

shame how does the anime progress then in regards to the anime if its ending so soon, you think they'll leave it open for a second season?


----------



## Nayrael (Dec 5, 2010)

> shame how does the anime progress then in regards to the anime if its ending so soon, you think they'll leave it open for a second season?



Kitsune already got a Voice Actor so we know that they at least plan to animate the Kyoto arc in future.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 5, 2010)

cool

but yeah i would like to see a slice of life arc or a few chapters and see interaction between yura and rikuo and maybe yura and nura


----------



## Eldrummer (Dec 14, 2010)

Chapter #135 is out: Ch.19


----------



## Zaru (Dec 14, 2010)

Tsurara fail


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 14, 2010)

Tsurara made herself a little army :33


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 14, 2010)

I could stomp her army


----------



## Nayrael (Dec 14, 2010)

You underestimate it. Once you miss and they start tickling you, there will be no hope for ya. You will be doooomed.

Tickling. Fear it!


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm pretty much tempted to start reading the manga right now.
I've caught to the anime. I really like the story and for the few I've read the manga is different from the anime.

This story is awesome.


----------



## Nayrael (Dec 14, 2010)

Zabuza said:
			
		

> I'm pretty much tempted to start reading the manga right now.
> I've caught to the anime. I really like the story and for the few I've read the manga is different from the anime.
> 
> This story is awesome.



Since nobodyknows if they will ever animate the rest, I recommend starting to read the manga. Story becomes MUCH better after the Shikoku arc.

Oh, and if you didn't, read the manga version of Inugami arc. It is awesome!


----------



## The_Evil (Dec 14, 2010)

Tsurara is moving up in the ranks.

Shes so adorable :33


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 14, 2010)

My favourite characters are Karasu Tengu and Kurotabo.

From the girls I love Yura-chan pek


----------



## Jugger (Dec 15, 2010)

There will be second season


----------



## Nayrael (Dec 17, 2010)

Chinese c136


----------



## Eldrummer (Dec 23, 2010)

The mangaka is smart. NnM has been in bottom5 for some weeks, so he uses a popular character to raise the rankings in the non-battle chapters.


----------



## Saishin (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm reading this manga and it's quite good


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jan 10, 2011)

Just started reading this after the anime ended and I really like it a lot. Haven't been this hooked on a shounen manga for a long time, lol. From what I see in the last few pages, the manga isn't very popular? How come?


----------



## Gunners (Jan 10, 2011)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Just started reading this after the anime ended and I really like it a lot. Haven't been this hooked on a shounen manga for a long time, lol. From what I see in the last few pages, the manga isn't very popular? How come?



I think its popularity is perhaps overlooked? I think the series has high volume sales.


----------



## Nayrael (Jan 10, 2011)

Hidd3N_NiN said:
			
		

> Just started reading this after the anime ended and I really like it a lot. Haven't been this hooked on a shounen manga for a long time, lol. From what I see in the last few pages, the manga isn't very popular? How come?



Depends on where you look: in weekly rankings, Nura is near the bottom last few chapters. The regular Shounen Jump readers didn't like something in it tough I am not 100% sure what.

On other hand, volume sales are very high and Nura was the 9th best selling manga of 2010.


----------



## koshi inaba (Jan 12, 2011)

Low votes doesn't mean it's not popular with Jump reader, it just mean they read mago but not vote for it. Mago used be high from the past arc to the middle of Kyoto arc. During the beginning of the Kyoto arc it used to rank in the big 3


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Jan 15, 2011)

I finally caught up with this manga after bulk reading for 4 days, tsurara is so cute and now she's leading a clan 

I liked the Kyoto arc, though I don't really care much for seimei, or demigod-like villains in general. The scene with Rihan and the girl yokai was refreshingly original.

This manga needs to be more popular


----------



## Nayrael (Jan 17, 2011)

*c138 is up!*


----------



## Nayrael (Feb 8, 2011)

*c140 by Mangacurse*


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm feeling pretty worried.
Nurarihyon been getting low ratings in the Toc lately.
I hope it doesn't end soon 
I really like these series.


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 20, 2011)

i lost interests.until the time when Rikuo expose himself to his friends


----------



## Nayrael (Feb 20, 2011)

Zabuza said:
			
		

> I'm feeling pretty worried.
> Nurarihyon been getting low ratings in the Toc lately.
> I hope it doesn't end soon
> I really like these series.



However it has great Tankobon sales and year 2010 was terrible for Shounen Jump. I doubt it is in danger... at worst it will be moved to a monthly magazine.



			
				Hyper_Wolfy said:
			
		

> i lost interests.until the time when Rikuo expose himself to his friends



Which will never happen as their role in story is to search for Night Rikuo without hope. Furthermore, the author loves them as they are.


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 20, 2011)

The story isnt attractive anymore.
i mean i would be interesting Rikuo gathering more his own Yokai arc.
is there character developments till Nue gets back?


----------



## Kirito (Feb 21, 2011)

i think if they would get back to the slice-of-life genre for a little while ...


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Mar 24, 2011)

chapter 144
here


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Mar 26, 2011)

chapter 145
says this


----------



## Eldrummer (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for posting the chapter!


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 26, 2011)

rikuo time to reveal yourself


----------



## Nayrael (Mar 26, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> rikuo time to reveal yourself



They will need to try better then that to blow his facade


----------



## Koori (Mar 26, 2011)

So what's that so called urban legend that requires Torii to die for its completion?


----------



## Nayrael (Mar 26, 2011)

There is a story about parents (or just a mother) who didn't want their newborn child so they locked it in a locker on some train station. The station was then closed and nobody found the baby that died in the locker.

Years passed and when the station was re-opened, baby's remains were found in the locker. However, the child became a Yokai and its spirit grew up and some people met her... even her mother met her.

I guess in some versions that girl murdered humans like she does in this arc.


----------



## dream (Mar 29, 2011)

Korotabou's past was quite a surprise.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 29, 2011)

Man I love when he blows his weapon load. So cool.


----------



## Goom (Mar 29, 2011)

^

That sounded very wrong.  But yeah the dudes got a cool past


----------



## Blinky (Mar 29, 2011)

It was meant to sound wrong. And that was also the only description that came to mind


----------



## Unknown (Apr 16, 2011)

Chapter 150 is out:
Ad Nauseam?

The next chapter:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rihan vs Wolverine Kuro


----------



## Blinky (Apr 30, 2011)

Nura  is pretty low in the rankings. Seems to be perpetually second last. Although I doubt it will be cancelled with the second season of the anime on the way.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 30, 2011)

i dont get the sj rankings sometimes, nura is not the greatest manga of all time but its entertaining and there are some lame mangas running currently


----------



## Blinky (Apr 30, 2011)

I actually thought the arc before this was fucking great but a lot of people think that's when its started going downhill. I don't get it.


----------



## Koori (Apr 30, 2011)

Blinky said:


> I actually thought the arc before this was fucking great but a lot of people think that's when its started going downhill. I don't get it.



Certain demographycs of Japan have no taste at all. You can see that when works like Bleach are still being ranked high.


----------



## Drakor (Apr 30, 2011)

Koori said:


> Certain demographycs of Japan have no taste at all. You can see that when works like Bleach are still being ranked high.


Thats far too ignorant, you are also underestimating the power of *fangirls*. Theres a larger majority of people who like things for the aesthetics than the contents which is the main problem.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 30, 2011)

bleach imo hasnt been worth the paper its printed on since rescue rukia arc, that was its high point, i also think the chunin exam was the igh point in naruto, however unlike bleach, kishmoto still had some decent arc afterward, just not as good


----------



## Nayrael (May 1, 2011)

The last arc went for too long and SJ readers seem to have been annoyed by the length.
Chapters after that had many arcs and that meant a lot of jumping up and down.

Tankobon sales are still great tough and usually a Nura volume tends to get into Top 5 in first week of sales. Seems that most of its fans are not regular Shounen Jump readers


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (May 20, 2011)

chapter 152
Link


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Jun 4, 2011)

chapter 154
And Ichigo barely cut a base Ulquiorra

*Spoiler*: __ 



Such a difference in power between the nura clan and the hundred tales. Escept possibly sanmoto giving the ending of 154.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 4, 2011)

Gotta love Rihan.


----------



## Drakor (Jun 4, 2011)

I guess the fat bastard is going to turn himself into some sort of yokai now


----------



## Koori (Jun 4, 2011)

Drakor said:


> I guess the fat bastard is going to turn himself into some sort of yokai now



One of the most nasty and dreadful yokai, to be exacts. I'm all eager to find how Rihan managed himself to defeat such monster.


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Jun 10, 2011)

chapter 155
Link removed


----------



## Kumanri (Jun 11, 2011)

Nice chapter! I always find the art style amazing. 

In terms of cool factor,

Rihan > Rikuo > Nurarihyon


----------



## Nayrael (Jun 23, 2011)

Results of the popularity poll are out. The Top 5:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Total number of voters: 18733
 1. Night Rikuo: 3231
 2. Tsurara: 2165
 3. Nura Rihan: 1455
 4. Kurotabou: 1358
 5. Kubinashi: 1320


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 26, 2011)

i might buy it if prooven to be interesting


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 26, 2011)

I was about to mention that, too bad the game wont be released outside of Japan. I mean when you think about it pretty much every anime gets like one or two games, no lie, and the only games we get here is the occasionally naruto or bleach game.


----------



## Drakor (Jun 28, 2011)

killed a VC in base

Oh my, this chapter was QUITE heavy...and revealing.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Seems we now learn that Sanmoto has been influencing this manga since the beginning. 

*Mao Hammer*[Sanmoto's Heart]
-Used by humans to defeat the Great Tanuki, Tamazuki's father
-Used by Tamazuki to slaughter his own hyaki in an effort to beat Rikuo, but was actually empowering Sanmoto without knowing
-Used by Hagoromo Gitsune in the body of Rihan's wife to kill Rihan.

*Minagoroshi Jizo*[Sanmoto's Left Eye]
-Displaced the Great Tengu as Gitsune's right hand after erasing memory of him from all of Gitsune's hyaki except Tsuchigumo who was sealed at the time.
-Attacked the Keikain's HQ using Akifusa's body.
-Stabbed Nurarihyon with Mao's Hammer

*Enchou*[Sanmoto's mouth]
-Creating the paintings which are used to spread tales to spawn yokai
-Currently leading the Hundred Tales[Hyaku Monogatari Clan]

*Mitsume Yazura*[Sanmoto's (Face?)]
-Infiltrated the Nura Clan's ranks as a top member and knew all information regarding their strategies
-Was the one who gave Tamazuki the Mao Hammer
-Has been in the shadows causing all the strife between yokai since Rihan's passing and struck a deal with the Nue.

*Yadinaga*[Sanmoto's (Ears?)]
-Collecting tales for Encho to create through his paintings and then spreading them.

So theres not only one but two final villains: Nue and Sanmoto, since they're responsible for the deaths of Rikuo's father among other things Sanmoto's done.


----------



## Unknown (Jun 28, 2011)

Drakor said:


> who in turn was just praising himself
> 
> Oh my, this chapter was QUITE heavy...and revealing.
> 
> ...



You have a few mistakes:

The one that writes the stories is not Enchou, but Kyosai.
*Spoiler*: __ 



 While does seems to be the leader 300 years ago, now the leader is probably Sanmoto's brain with is seen in the most recent chapter, still not translated, and who is probably infiltrated in Nuragumi.




Also there will be, probably 3, maybe 4 final enemies:
who in turn was just praising himself

Those silluetes behind Yamabuki's child body are probably the big demons and final rivals. As Minagoroshi could be representing Sanmoto there may be 4.


----------



## haegar (Jun 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 ok so rihan wearing kurotabu's fear is presumably gonna be epic... but boy sanmoto is repulsive, better deal with that plague soon XD


----------



## Zaru (Jul 15, 2011)

With amazing pages like this, I don't get why Nura ranks so low in SJ.


----------



## haegar (Jul 15, 2011)

Zaru said:


> With amazing pages like this, I don't get why Nura ranks so low in SJ.



don't get it either. the artwork is quite something indeed.

*For those feeling spoilerish, in here is links for RAW up to 162 *and also some partial translations in the thread: this



*Spoiler*: __ 



*WARNING! 160/61/62 SPOILERS !!!*
*Spoiler*: __ 



seems there's a major change of pace, Kana is back in the story. It comes a bit sudden but I guess it was time to either bring her back or forget about her completly so it's ok. I dunno about the mangaka's move to reveal Nura's youkai nature to a whole bunch of humans though - I mean it's kind of consistent in that it is just the thing Sanmoto's bunch of assholes would do to get at their opponents weak point - but I wonder how things will progress with Nura and the other kids now. And I don't see how this public knowledge could be "reversed" with so many having seen him and recording things on video. Maybe Yura and the Keikain are gonna stand up for him but that would suck too I guess - I don't want him to become the public yokai saviour of mankind - he's better of in the shadows. Well either way I'm intrigued how this will move on.


----------



## NarFan (Jul 15, 2011)

nice chapter, and now the hundred tales want humans to kill Rikuo


----------



## Nayrael (Jul 17, 2011)

*Chapter 160* by Mangacurse


----------



## haegar (Jul 17, 2011)

Nayrael said:


> *Chapter 160* by Mangacurse



yai, and will ya look at that: " Here ya go New chapter you can expect next chapter tomorrow after a one shot we picked up "

I wish Shinra Tensei would get up to speed, but gotta give it to them mangacurse got a lot better with the cleaning recently so heck, as long as I get my next chap


----------



## Kirito (Jul 17, 2011)

I checked out 159 and it's not bad, a breather from that lengthy Rihan x Kurotabou yaoifest. It's getting good now isn't it, especially chapter 161


----------



## Kirito (Jul 20, 2011)

Are you sure? It's just 161.


----------



## Nayrael (Jul 20, 2011)

Ups... It has been fix'd ^_^;


----------



## Zaru (Jul 20, 2011)

Probably a typo. And good chapter, getting humans involved makes this arc a serious matter.


----------



## NarFan (Jul 24, 2011)

this manga is getting better each chapter cant understand why its ranked low in jump


----------



## Kirito (Jul 24, 2011)

Because the action scenes are hard to understand? That some chapters are plain uninteresting infodumps? And that only the Western audience loves Tsurara since Kana is what the Japanese love?

yeah

thanks for the chapter though


----------



## Nayrael (Jul 24, 2011)

Kirito said:
			
		

> Because the action scenes are hard to understand?



What about them is hard to understand? Because of clean art, I usually find it easier to understand then many other (I remember needing Aniem to see what happened in some battle while in One Piece I often get lost).



			
				Kirito said:
			
		

> That some chapters are plain uninteresting infodumps?



One Piece has a lot info-dumping (much more then Nura) but it is now probably the most popular Manga ever.
The approach to action might be a problem tough.



			
				Kirito said:
			
		

> And that only the Western audience loves Tsurara since Kana is what the Japanese love?



Tsurara scored 3rd in 1st popularity poll (being beaten by Nurarihyon for just 8 votes) and 2nd place in the recent popularity poll (check chapter 159 where you can see all the results) while Kana is below 10th place, far away from Tsurara.

Hell, there are even two versions of Cover Art for Anime DVD's: regular and with Tsurara cosplaying. This treatment she also got because of her high popularity.



			
				NarFan said:
			
		

> this manga is getting better each chapter cant understand why its ranked low in jump



I guess it is too Shounen for some and not enough Shounen for others.

However, the Tankobon sales are strong and NuraMago was 9th best selling series of 2010 and it regularly beats some of its "more popular" brothers. Whenever a new volume comes out, it regularly ranks in top 5 in first week of its sale. The average sale of a volume is 500k, which is not a small number.
Furthermore, the sales are growing so you can say its popularity is also growing.

Why is there such big difference between WSJ ranking and Tankobon sales is open for debate. 
My guess is that majority of its fans are older audience: their votes carry less weight then votes made by younger ones (thus low ranking in WSJ) and many from older audience don't buy WSJ regularly but instead just buy Tankobon's of the Manga they like (thus an increase in Tankobon sales).


----------



## Kirito (Jul 24, 2011)

i dont like the smokey effects too much. that and i dont understand where some of their powers are from. but then again its shounen so its all right with me. i find op fights hard to understand too, thats why i watch the anime. on the nura anime though, its also really hard to understand, clean art or not.

op infodumps more since ... its longer

really? i thought the japanese loved kana. oh well.

anyway you all shouldnt worry too much because as of now iirc nura sells the same as toriko and toriko flits between 1-3 of the wsj toc. like bleach, there is no way they will cancel a cash cow


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 24, 2011)

wait so are they still on some extended flashback with rihan, last time I was uptodate they just finished the battle with nue


----------



## Kirito (Jul 25, 2011)

nah, its the hunt for rikuo, errbody knows who rikuo is now


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 25, 2011)

you mean like his friends, I was waiting for that to happen, its okay to play the hide secret identity card for a while, but eventually you always want the reveal.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 25, 2011)

no, i mean everyone


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm sorry but is Kana a frigging lemming or what?  Valtzing on the scene without noticing all those dead bodies. Yeah nice to see you after 30 chapters... not. 




Also I don't like those hundred tales guys. They lack... class. And for all of their trash talking we know that they are here merely to fill in time until Nue returns. Hell this is almost a filler arc.


----------



## Nayrael (Jul 25, 2011)

The_Evil said:


> I'm sorry but is Kana a frigging lemming or what?  Valtzing on the scene without noticing all those dead bodies. Yeah nice to see you after 30 chapters... not.



She obviously came from direction that didn't allow her to see all the chaos. And before she noticed, she got attacked.



The_Evil said:


> Also I don't like those hundred tales guys. They lack... class. And for all of their trash talking we know that they are here merely to fill in time until Nue returns. Hell this is almost a filler arc.



Hyakku Monogatari have been expected by some of us since the end of Shikoku arc. Sanmoto Gorouzaemon was introduced chapters before Kitsune and dozens of chapters before the Nue and his role in the story makes him the story's main villain.

And I disagree that they lack class. They are a different kind of villain then Kyoto Clan and their different and original way of doing things makes them interesting for those who don't just want a bunch of badass fighters (I like Kyoto Clan a lot but it would be lame if HM were just a same thing with different people).

That, and I just LOVE the game they started in chapter 163 (which has yet to be translated).


----------



## Kirito (Jul 25, 2011)

you know, all this hundred tales games they start (i also seen 163 already) feels a little like aizen except that good guys die too


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 25, 2011)

wait are you saying humans in general are no aware of the existence of demons?


----------



## Kirito (Jul 26, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> wait are you saying humans in general are no aware of the existence of demons?



i understand your sentence as "are you saying humans in general aren't aware of the existence of demons/yokai?"

well based on what we see here yes. everyone is gonna be afraid of rikuo sooner or later and rikuo doesn't like that. it's a superb attack by the hundred tales clan, by corrupting the very things rikuo strives to protect.

actually it _is_ a little like bleach.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 26, 2011)

I just need to catch up.


----------



## Drakor (Jul 26, 2011)

If they successfully show some of the yokai doing what they do best, killing, eating, and corrupting humans, maybe the JSDF or even other countries may interfere.

Hopefully it doesn't get THAT big and we see a in-country solution to this predicament


----------



## NarFan (Jul 26, 2011)

do you guys think Rikuo will always stay more human than yokai or sometime he will make himself more yokai somehow to defeat a stronger one then himself, someone like Nue maybe


----------



## Nayrael (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't think you can do that.
Also, Nue is a half-human as well. That similarity will probably be used in story later on as well.


----------



## Nayrael (Jul 26, 2011)

BTW, some goodies:

*Here you have links to summaries and illustrations of the NuraMago Light Novels*

NuraMago relationship chart (could use some more tuning but it is good enough for now)


----------



## Kirito (Jul 26, 2011)

since when was tsurara setsura's daughter? was it stated? i don't remember


----------



## Nayrael (Jul 26, 2011)

Kirito said:


> since when was tsurara setsura's daughter? was it stated? i don't remember



It was confirmed in c135 and the Official Databook.


----------



## NarFan (Jul 26, 2011)

Nayrael said:


> I don't think you can do that.
> Also, Nue is a half-human as well. That similarity will probably be used in story later on as well.



are you sure Nue is still half human after whats he done?


----------



## Kirito (Jul 26, 2011)

Nayrael said:


> It was confirmed in c135 and the Official Databook.



at least it's confirmed in a chapter. i've lost faith in databooks ever since the naruto bullshit


----------



## Nayrael (Jul 26, 2011)

NarFan said:


> are you sure Nue is still half human after whats he done?



I am not 100% sure. I am around 50% sure for either option.

I guess I just hope that Seimei from flashback is his human form as I would prefer to see him like that again... prefer that design myself


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 26, 2011)

yea i remember at first i thought she was a granddaughter but they  confirmed in chapter she was her daughter ; and no nue is no longer any portion human, he was when he was originally born but biologically  speaking I dont think he is any portion human


----------



## Nayrael (Jul 30, 2011)

*Chapter 163*


----------



## Zaru (Jul 30, 2011)

Jesus, shit is getting serious. Tons of strong people that are part of hundred tales, and millions of people after Rikuo. There's really no going back after this, is there? I mean this has to be one of the last arcs or something.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 30, 2011)

so how do you expect they destroy the hundred tales plan?


----------



## haegar (Jul 30, 2011)

Nayrael said:


> *Chapter 163*



thanks for the food


----------



## Nayrael (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## haegar (Aug 2, 2011)

can anybody per chance comment on the quality of the english translation?


----------



## Nayrael (Aug 2, 2011)

I saw no problems with the translation. Maybe a small mistake here and there, but nothing that worth caring about.


----------



## haegar (Aug 2, 2011)

thx. lookin for a bday present for one of my sis' kids, think this might do fine  good thing you brought it up, didnt even know it was already being released english


----------



## Nayrael (Aug 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _c165_ 



- I kinda like Raiden (Sanmoto's Backbone)
 - Raiden got pissed and threw a rock at a human. Normally that would be something to be pissed about but really... it feels kinda good to see some humans get squashed ^__^
 - Ienaga Kana enjoys the show from a high place
 - Kuro is not pleased with HM destroying Rikuo's human life
 - chapter ends with Kejorou preparing to backstab Kubinashi (she ain't fake because she is having her mobile phone with her... probably mind-controlled tough she seems to have had that sword hidden there from the start so she must have been taken over some time ago)


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 4, 2011)

chapter???


----------



## haegar (Aug 5, 2011)

Nayrael said:


> *Spoiler*: _c165_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



165 reply to spoiler
*Spoiler*: __ 



 eeeeeeeh? nonononono can't be. don't ya dare mess with the only pair of awesome boobs in Nura in such a dispicable way  - and attackin Kubinashi of all people?!! ...Geez those HM guys have no  style, I repeat, no style  - gotta take a look at that raw asap




*comments while readin raw*

*Spoiler*: __ 



edit: HELL YEAH!!!! I have no idea what he sez but Raiden is fuckin epic -two finger boulder throw was simply GOLDEN ... so lmao -this gonna be good chap me thinks...

edit2:  bleagh page timeout -seems lota people wanna read raws -gimme some space :/ and kana floatin above this scene -omg this will be awesome scene in anime   

3 and yeah...saw that comin the moment raiden raised his hand to block: it's official, new sword needed - Yura and Co will have to show midarc to bring Nura his blade or he's fucked against opponents of this level...

4 ok so looks like maybe with next chap Kubinahsi might be out of it for some time while Kuro's about to go on some serious rampage - sure looks badass pissed off 
*
+this is gonna be good - and looks like its gonna stay this way some time+*


----------



## Nayrael (Aug 5, 2011)

... and NuraMago is in top 10 ^_^


----------



## Kirito (Aug 5, 2011)

Looks like Nura's TOC ranking won't affect it at all.


----------



## Nayrael (Aug 6, 2011)

*Chapter 164
Chapter 165*


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2011)

What did the big guy just do? Picking a small piece of wall and turning it into a huge chunk?


----------



## Nayrael (Aug 6, 2011)

He is big so that small chunk he threw was big as well ^_^;


----------



## haegar (Aug 6, 2011)

Nayrael said:


> He is big so that small chunk he threw was big as well ^_^;


----------



## Kirito (Aug 6, 2011)

I was confused at that part too 

I want Kuro's motivation to be Torii. I dunno, maybe it's just me.

What are you doing KEJORO


----------



## haegar (Aug 14, 2011)

unconfirmed 166 spoiler from mangahelpers

*Spoiler*: __ 





> 166 spoilerConfirmation: Pending
> Source: 2ch
> Credit: ID:f34ZkPQrI
> 
> ...






dunno, will there be chap this week and this might be true, or is there break and likely fake?


----------



## Nayrael (Aug 14, 2011)

It is a fake spoiler posted few days ago.


----------



## haegar (Aug 14, 2011)

thx anyways


----------



## Unknown (Aug 19, 2011)

The last page of Raiden lifting a whole block is insane...


----------



## Kirito (Aug 20, 2011)

horry shiet

didn't see that one coming


----------



## Nayrael (Aug 20, 2011)

*[Mangacurse]Chapter 166*


----------



## Kirito (Aug 20, 2011)

It was released on MF just a few hours ago ... so what's with this 48 hour rule?


----------



## Nayrael (Aug 25, 2011)

*c167 Japanese RAW*

Wow, not often do we get a real RAW before a Chinese Scan O_O


*Spoiler*: __ 



- oh look, Sanmoto's hands/fingers attack humans... and eat 'em... HM sure loves it gory 
 - Kiyo looks kinda cool when he has computer in front of him... tough his poster of Night Rikuo is kidna creepy...
 - Kiyo goes onto battlefield presumably to battle the HM falsehood itself
 - Raiden shows more cool moves and Rikuo prepares to reply with his own new cool move
 - Kana-chan still searches for pop-corn


----------



## haegar (Aug 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 lol raw looks pretty decent. I sure hope kiyo gets some nice monologue for his presumable "heck, no way rikuo is the badguy" dialogue that makes him smash the table and his priceless equipment and set out to be the human boy to face of against sanmoto's mouth himself  

rikuo looks pretty badass confident in the last panel. he seems to have no trouble dodging, but with this blade what can he do - so what's he gona pull? this chap no yuki ona shown in immediate vicinity to matoi?! he can't beat this guy just with grandpa's mirage, can he? I guess she's still arounf but hmm.. 

edit: I take that back, I overlooked her. shame on me, how could I ... so "cool" matoi incoming?


----------



## Nayrael (Aug 27, 2011)

*[Mangacurse] Nurarihyon no Mago Chapter 167*


----------



## Kirito (Aug 27, 2011)

at last

i was waiting for some kiyo cross squad action all this time


----------



## Nayrael (Aug 31, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Awesome chapter. Great art and Rikuo's new power makes him look even more amazing 

P.S. Kana is shivering from anger because she couldn't find popcorn anywhere


----------



## haegar (Aug 31, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



my my, he certainly looks more badass than grandpa in his prime 
it seems I missed something here though 0.o what's that power he is using since it ain't matoi apparently ? was that introduced before? looks like his blade consists of pure condensed "fear" or what?


----------



## Nayrael (Aug 31, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It was said in last chapter: it is something new Rikuo came up with. What exactly it is we will find out once the translation is out


----------



## haegar (Aug 31, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



thx, must have overread that last week. 
hmm. as badass as it looks and as high as he seems on his new powers, can't be a good sign that he has to pull that out against the first serious guy he faces - he's gonna overexert himself at some point soon prly and get into trouble - btw did Kana nearly get blown of her ride there when he let loose?  brave girl 

edit: on second thought, maybe he condensed his fear and kinda wrapped it around his splintered blade? I'm thinking tensa zangetsu without the long range reiatsu slash


----------



## Kirito (Aug 31, 2011)

man where are the eng scans


----------



## Nayrael (Sep 1, 2011)

Kirito said:


> man where are the eng scans



At Saturday. Thats the estimated release date now that Mangacurse and LazyAss are cooperating.


----------



## Nayrael (Sep 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



- my guess was right: Brain of Sanmoto = Creepy Doll 
- Sanmoto Gorouzaemon's new look seems interesting
- number of human victims and number of HM Yokai increases
- Kyosuei may be an evil bastard but... damn, he is badass


----------



## Nayrael (Sep 7, 2011)

*[Mangacurse]Chapter 168*


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 7, 2011)

This thread should be more active


----------



## Kirito (Sep 8, 2011)

the damn scan release rate prevents me from being more active


----------



## Kirito (Sep 8, 2011)

wow nurarihyon is feeling more and more like what bleach might have been

in a good way

i mean, he's got a getsuga now and the typical long hair has made its appearance


----------



## Blade (Sep 8, 2011)

Rikuo's new power up, completely dominated Raiden. Things are becoming interesting.


----------



## Nayrael (Sep 10, 2011)

Tankobon Omake from Volume 18: Sanmoto's Love Story


*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				Sharazaque Faddile from Mangafox said:
			
		

> To get the woman he likes, in the back, Sanmoto killed all her family and relatives and burnt down her house. The woman who now has nothing crying sadly, Sanmoto talks to her and bring her home. Sanmoto then thought how boring this world is.
> 
> Not something pleasant to read.






Hyakku Monogatari never ceases to amaze me with its... kindness O_O


----------



## haegar (Sep 10, 2011)

the tankobon sounds disturbing 

as for 169 raw: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



  looks like an interesting chapter ...some more explanation maybe on what technique rikuo used in the talk with tsurara at the beginning? also, itaku showin up is cool  - does he bring him a 2nd sword so he can get even more badass and dual-wield? or is it that this technique "destroys" /"uses up" the swords quickly, so it is a spare? - ultimately,  yura will have to show up with akifusa's work - though maybe that will be made for the nue, not for sanmoto...

also... some pep talk there by kana-chan? wonder what she is saying to the lot of them. Who is that girl in the last pages about to be demonized by that hyakku monogatari guy? one of the kyo cross squad? I don't recognize her ... anyways, seems this guy is next in line after raiden cause he goes after the humans directly ...


----------



## Nayrael (Sep 10, 2011)

haegar said:


> the tankobon sounds disturbing
> 
> as for 169 raw:
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: _c169_ 



- the former sword got shattered even before Rikuo used the new technique so it is a new sword
- Tsurara asked what should they do with Kana. Rikuo says that everywhere is dangerous so she should tag along and she agrees, saying that she wants to find out more about Rikuo
- the girl at the end is an unknown character... who just got turned into a Yokai no doubt
- the whole Hyakku Monogatari (besides few like Tamasuburo who are assassinating members of Nura Clan) is attacking humans, not just the Painter


----------



## haegar (Sep 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



thx. ya I phrased that badly, course they all go after humans, but turning humans into youkai who then also go after humans seems to be one of the more devious ways to doit, even for HM standards  ... aso for sword, dunno actually I thought it looked more damaged after the technique then at the beginning when it shattered on raidens arm... maybe a normal  non omiuyi blade doesnt react so well to being wrapped in fear? also, I was wondering, if it is a new sword why does he keep the old one instead of throwing it away?  I think with this technique he can use even the broken one some more time, till it breaks completely...kana wanting to "find out more" lol - by now she should know enough considering she already had an opinion of rikuo's nighform before


----------



## Nayrael (Sep 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _c169_ 



Oh, I am not saying that the technique didn't shatter the blade more. Matoi with Shouei destroyed Rikuo's katana so I always expected this technique to do the same. I am just saying that Itaku definitely gave him a new blade.

As for Kana... well, she is kinda eccentric (Manga Kana that is) so...




On a random note, Nura Volume 3 and 4 in English just arrived to me, 4 weeks sooner than expected. Me happy puppy ^_^


----------



## haegar (Sep 16, 2011)

mangacurse page got done in :/ they have no irc listed on baka up :/ ... now where do I get ma fix? 

*c170*
*Spoiler*: __ 



 AO looks indeed win again, jeez I love that brute... totally badass yet great comic character


----------



## Nayrael (Sep 16, 2011)

haegar said:
			
		

> mangacurse page got done in :/



I swear, I saw them losing/abandoning their websites for more than a dozen time now... well, at least they have their Facebook page still so I hope they tell us the new address soon.


----------



## haegar (Sep 16, 2011)

hm. still suckz cause I shun FB. would be much easier if they were on IRC ...on another note:
*c170*

*Spoiler*: __ 





that guy 
little funny theory here ... doesn't he like ALWAYS lick his brush before doing a youkai? Everybody is probably thinking: "the nura guys better take this pest down real quick, he's badass dangerous".

BUT
what if it's his youkai saliva that works the magic. _I see him cockily givin the girls the tongue. I also see a desperate brave girl with a sharp knife... _ Does the math ... I'll laugh my ass off if the girls castrate his horror-mangaka ability by cutting of his tongue after he grabs them and doesn't percieve the petty human girls as threat 

@nyrael: question: what is the text on last page? I wonder if this is rly a bad guy or maybe some omiouyi or tono guy coming to the rescue? panel smells of misleading cliffhanger to me ...


----------



## Nayrael (Sep 16, 2011)

I don't like FB either but I only need to find out their new address once they get it so it will suffice. Google won't help that much because some of their old sites are still up there <_<


*Spoiler*: _c170_ 



I don't think that someone as nasty as Kyousei (the one who creates Yokai for the HM) would get beaten by Middle School Girls... tough I hope they do manage to break some of his nerves ^_^




Anyway, if we ever get Season 3, I hope they don't censor it too much... at least not in Blood-C style <_<


----------



## haegar (Sep 16, 2011)

Nayrael said:


> I don't like FB either but I only need to find out their new address once they get it so it will suffice. Google won't help that much because some of their old sites are still up there <_<
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _c170_
> ...



akh. don't even mention blood-c ... what a fing waste of great story and character 


*Spoiler*: _c170_ 



 not beaten - just castrate his creation ability for some time - and I was half in jest - though I do wonder ... that knife... gotta be good for something  and I don't see them stabbing his balls being any help  but yeah ...break his nerves sound good


----------



## Kirito (Sep 16, 2011)

where can i read the newest chapter?


----------



## haegar (Sep 16, 2011)

as one can "read" in above posts, mangacurse is currently down so 169 is pending till they resurface, prly nyrael who does a nice job on on time updates here will let us know when and where. he also posted chinese scan for 170 , likewise up there  ^ 

so latest chap is 168 atm  (you can scroll back for untranslated 169, too)


----------



## Nayrael (Sep 16, 2011)

BTW, c169 Translation is out. Unfortunately, since LazyAss broke their (short lived) collaboration with Mangacurse, we need to wait till MC finds a new Cleaner (alongside waiting for them to make a new website -_-).


----------



## Kirito (Sep 19, 2011)

Everyone is dying left and right 

Anyway, got any useful link Nayrael? For Nuramago 170 I mean. Don't care if it's a chinese raw so as long as I don't have to download it.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 19, 2011)

thanks man.


----------



## haegar (Sep 19, 2011)

thanks 4 the food.


----------



## Nayrael (Sep 19, 2011)

*[Mangacurse]Chapter 170*


----------



## neostar8710 (Sep 19, 2011)

I don't understand how this manga is at the bottom of the TOC...its so freakin good right now! so tense


----------



## Nayrael (Sep 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _c171_ 



- Shibuya is sure starting to look like a Portrait of Hell... but who threw those vehicles at HM Yokai?
- Damn Maki you kickass girl, why are you not the main human heroine?
- still tough, you can't fight such numbers and Kyousai's whip ^__^;
- Tori proves to be quite impressive as well... seriously, these two girls sure shine in this arc...
- and Kyousai goes to transform Tori again
- and Rikuo arrives, this time dual-wielding swords... will he manage to increase the harem?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 22, 2011)

neostar8710 said:


> I don't understand how this manga is at the bottom of the TOC...its so freakin good right now! so tense



Current chapters won't be rated until in a few weeks


----------



## haegar (Sep 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _171_ 



 LOOOL way to goooo girly, she didn't cut his tong or kick his balls - but it seems she became an Omyuji apprentice? Or at least Yura's good for nuthin brother handed her an Omyouji bracelet that gives her an AO-level punch and some of those handy little exorcism papers? This got me by surprise, but nice twist actually that some of Rikuo's friends change and do some stuff by themselves instead of having to be saved

HA! and he IS using double blades


----------



## Nayrael (Sep 25, 2011)

*[Mangacurse] Chapter 171*


----------



## Nayrael (Sep 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _c172_ 



- Rikuo severs Kyousai's arm and saves Tori...
 - BUT he was a bit too late and the ink on Tori's back transforms her into a Youkai... poor Tori never gets a break 
 - Kino wakes up and the mysterious stranger is... no wait, he left and she was found by Nura Fodder and Kubi
 - Rikuo and Torikai battle, Maki cries, Yuki freezes people
 - Rikuo angry, gets overwhelmed and slaughters the overwhelmers
 - Rikuo slays Torikai, Maki screams but thankfully Tori is saved thanks to another new power of Rikuo's
 - Rikuo slashes at Kyousai but it ends up Kyousai already ran away and Rikuo just attacked his ink or something
 - Kyousai uses his painting powa to capture Rikuo in his painting or something - Rikuo is unable to move
 - mysterious stranger still hidding, Kana got lost somewhere along the way or searching for popcorn again


----------



## haegar (Sep 28, 2011)

lol nice summary thx


----------



## Kirito (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah! Rikuo's now a Nitoryuu-wielding badass


----------



## haegar (Oct 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 well, that was epic boss except for the lamentable end. trying to make a prediction here I think this is gonna end for Kyusai like it ended for Soi-Fon when she tried to suzumebachi Aizen: Where Nura's fear is wrapped around his  blade and becoming the blade, that guys fear is in his ink, and it seems by making a painting of another ayashi he can capture them in his fear world and reshape their reality via his fear - however, that's only gonna work if his overall fear is greater than the opponents - so nura will somehow activate his fear within that painting and cut the guy open out of the very page he is stuck in for now - just like Aizen shrugged of SoiFon's sting with his superior reiatsu this guy can't possibly hold Nura at the level he is at now. Well, or something like that


----------



## Nayrael (Oct 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _c173_ 



- the color page is awesome 
- and people thought that Painting is harmless... I'll never see Painters in the same light again...
- Kyosai also makes painting looks freaking badass XD (his style also fits gerat with Hiroshi's art style)
- I feel very sorry for Rikuo tough  (but the artwork makes me like the scene... forgive me Rikuo-sama...)
- while Itaku protects Torii&Maki, Tsurara goes to find Kyosai, for some reason thinking she might stand a chance in fighting him XD
- well... I sure as hell didn't expect her to slaughter that HM bunch O_O (and judging by reports given to Nurarihyon, these guys ain't really such pushovers)
- Tsurara doesn't like Kyosai's pictures?! :-O
- Kyosai is revealed to be her father, having to please Setsura in order to buy a cool brush on Arawashi market [I am just making lame jokes here ]
- Tsurara starts destroying his painting with cool poses - me approves
- Kyosai is not happy about his masterpieces getting destroyed and summons a legion of HM yokai to assault her
- dear lord Rikuo, you sure looks terrifying there :-O


----------



## Nayrael (Oct 12, 2011)

*Chapter 173 by Mangacurse*


----------



## Nayrael (Oct 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _c174_ 



- and so Kyosai finally dies... or does he?
- Tsurara is losing control over herself!! I mean, she just assaulted poor Rikuo-sama making him go all Tsundere XD
- and Kana finally appears, having a tearful and cute reunion with... Kiyotsugu? XD




Come on people, don't fore me to triple post <_<


----------



## Kirito (Oct 13, 2011)

There's nothing to post just yet man. I still read the series even if I stopped watching the anime dude.


----------



## haegar (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow, cool 174 scan out already... I just read 173 yesterday so no post, sry 

though come to think of it you triple postin ain't so bad cause than the chapter links are all one after the other  - anyways, I liked Yuki Ona going after that guy last chap, and badass freezingfodder along the way  and also little ratface making himself useful and fretting about everybody being in deep shit without his help 

Now checkin on raw to see how Rikuo gets outa this mess... seemed on last page of 173 that his fear did object to be "rotted away" and kinda took some vengefull shape? That third rate mangaka youkai gonna be in deep shit I say 

and now don't be angry at me for only posting to go and mock Kyousai


----------



## haegar (Oct 13, 2011)

doin a doublepost so you ain't all alone with your triple 


*Spoiler*: _174raw_ 



 NIIIIIIICE. well, that'd be understatement - fuckin most badass fear release ever since the Nue oneshotting Tsuchigomo and giving Nenekimaru the single digit of doom. Looks a tad worse than that actually 

Wonder what Rikuo said how he got outa there, or did he not explain and just give Kyousai the "I reject thee, freak" speech? Kinda nice the Cross Kids are bit by bit all meeting up. I'm assuming Kyusai is dead btw judging by the art only. That did not look like holding back, Waka was genuinely pissed and relayed that feeling to his opponent quite ardently - which is to say PLOTHAX TROLL PWNED MUHAHAHA 

What's up next? I guess a cut back to Kejouro would be in order soon? And where is our black assasin monk? I remember him being positively moody as in being about to go rampage too


----------



## Nayrael (Oct 13, 2011)

haegar said:


> doin a doublepost so you ain't all alone with your triple
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _174raw_
> ...



Yaay, thank ya ^_^


*Spoiler*: _c174_ 



Yeah, he is dead. He said that he is going to hell but seems to be content with the _Portrait of Hell_ he made.


----------



## daikun (Oct 16, 2011)

*English Chapter 174 (mangacurse)*

Enjoy guys


----------



## Kirito (Oct 17, 2011)

For some reason I see a government arc after this. Like Nura-kun, lend us your strength or Nura-kun, we must annihilate every yokai on earth or something like that.


----------



## haegar (Oct 17, 2011)

ah I hope not. dunno bout that sounds weird


----------



## Nayrael (Oct 17, 2011)

Kirito said:


> For some reason I see a government arc after this. Like Nura-kun, lend us your strength or Nura-kun, we must annihilate every yokai on earth or something like that.



You act like the government doesn't know about Nura Clan already ^_^;
(government official knew about Kyoto Incident and they are probably controlling the media to keep the real threat secret from civilians).

Also, since when go governments do that? I would understand Vatican (who definitely wouldn't ask for help) or something else connected to spiritual world, but a secular government?


----------



## Nayrael (Oct 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _c175_ 



For a start of new sub-arc, this was one very good chapter IMO

- the art of Rikuo, Tsuraraa Ao and Itaku at the beginning is helluva badass!
- ...did Ao just take someone's heart?
- the epic appearance of Maou Shima...
- seems like Rikuo is still hurt
- Fake Kino attempts to assassinate Rikuo-sama but gets Exorcised... well, she is lucky that he was kind this time so she did not get Ryuujicized 
- anyway, glad to see Ryuuji-dono on teh battlefield ^__^
- WAKANA APPEARED!!! WAKANA!! SHE EXISTS!!
- tough Tamasaburo attempts to get rid of that existence


----------



## Nayrael (Oct 21, 2011)

c175 made one thing clear: seems that Hiroshi likes connecting Brides of Nurarihyon with flowers...



*Youhime* - she was born when Sakura was in bloom and Nurarihyon likes to compare her with Sakura
*Yamabuki Otome* - in translation Kerria Maiden... 'nuff said
*Nura Wakana* - c175 showed that she holds this flower dear
*Oikawa Tsurara* - the arctic flower Saxifraga was mentioned when she and Rikuo Matoied
*Kitsune* - offer her your heart and she will gladly accept it ^_^

Other girls have no mentioned flower connections AFAIK


----------



## Nayrael (Oct 22, 2011)

*[Mangacurse]Chapter 175*

And comment b****es <_<
If I have to multipost again, I will... >_>


----------



## Koori (Oct 22, 2011)

Awesome action-packed chapter.

...

What? You wanted someone to comment, right?


----------



## Nayrael (Oct 22, 2011)

Koori said:


> Awesome action-packed chapter.
> 
> ...
> 
> What? You wanted someone to comment, right?



It is an awesome comment


----------



## Kirito (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm sorry my net was cut for 2 weeks.

Happy


----------



## haegar (Oct 22, 2011)

awesome chap


*Spoiler*: __ 



 finally some omyouji appearance  ... though ... wonder what important news he has to share ^^ also, apparently this chapter rikuo stil was kinda rotting - but did I read that right that with destroying all of Kyousai's hell oukai he destroyed the hell painting completely and thus feed himself of the curse now?


----------



## Koori (Oct 22, 2011)

haegar said:


> awesome chap
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



He got freed, but the aftereffects of Kyosai's curse is still there, just like his creations.


----------



## Saishin (Oct 22, 2011)

I love Nurarihyon no mago,it's so an awesome manga 
right now I'm reading the Kyoto arc


----------



## Wrath (Oct 22, 2011)

haegar said:


> awesome chap
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I guess his new super sword is ready.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 23, 2011)

Just caught question. Was this 100 guy involved with nue and the kitsune? Because that Eye guy was part of him, did he just act independently as a demon, or was this 100 part guy pulling the strings.

And what do you think they will do after this arc, they have to erase the humans memory somehow I am guessing, just hope at least the friends keep their memories.


----------



## Nayrael (Oct 23, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:
			
		

> Just caught question. Was this 100 guy involved with nue and the kitsune? Because that Eye guy was part of him, did he just act independently as a demon, or was this 100 part guy pulling the strings.



It has already been confirmed that Sanmoto Gorouzaemon and the Nue are allies. Together, they hatched a plot to assassinate Nura Rihan, get a new vessel for Kitsune and, through actions of Sanmoto's Left Eyeball, take care that this time Nue gets revived. 

Seeing as they manipulated memories of the Kyoto Clan, there might be an even deeper plot here.

Hyakku Monogatari also manipulated Tamazuki into invading the Nura Clan turf (end of Shikoku arc was when Sanmoto's name got introduced) and it was not so long ago revealed that they manipulated Gagoze into rebelling against Rikuo and thus caused a chain of anti-Rikuo resistances.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 23, 2011)

Ah I see. One more question how long ago was was rihan killed? It said something like the start of a 300 yr conflict. Is that when the 1st fought the kitsune, or when Rihan fought  Sammato.


----------



## Nayrael (Oct 23, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:
			
		

> Ah I see. One more question how long ago was was rihan killed?



Rihan was killed 8 years ago, while Rikuo was still 4 years old.



> It said something like the start of a 300 yr conflict. Is that when the 1st fought the kitsune, or when Rihan fought Sammato.



Soon after Rihan defeated Sanmoto Gorouzaemon, Nura Clan and Hyakku Monogatari Clan ended up in another war that lasted 300 years and which seems to have striked through entire Edo region. The only thing we know about that conflict was that it lasted a long time, Setsura played a part in it and that it pissed off Sanmoto enough to ally with Seimei. My guess is that Enchou and his gang didn't play any role in it so the war was probably lead by other Sanmoto Parts. We will probably hear about this conflict later, probably as an introduction to another arc.
All in all, HM is surprisingly tough to defeat... I mean, we are currently in THIRD Nura-HM war ^_^;

Wars against Kyoto Clan were probably lead in meantime.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 23, 2011)

So Rihan was at least 300 when he died? 

I hope at some point rihan's first wife comes back, I like her, plus I want to see some more of Rinko , 1/8 youkai, some more rihan background, and some sweet nuraxyuraxtsurarxrinkox all women except Kana.


----------



## Nayrael (Oct 23, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:
			
		

> So Rihan was at least 300 when he died?



Rihan was around 400 years old when he died (NurarihyonxYohime flashback happened in 17th century which was around 400 years ago).


----------



## hellosquared (Oct 23, 2011)

A question: 
I read the first chapter of this manga and was unsure of whether to continue or not. I got a bad first impression. Wasn't very hooked in, the demons didn't look very well developed and felt kinda strange design wise. Battle was weak, enemy was generic fodder. 

I didn't like the protagonist that much. Felt very cliched, too much of a regular shonen character without any distinctive traits. Power ups with long hair side effect, girl to protect, just wants to be normal guy... Nothing really new here. 

So my question, considering it has 150+ chapters, when does the pace pick up? Do the battles get much better? And does it develop a distinctive trait? What would you say is the best thing about this manga?


----------



## Gunners (Oct 23, 2011)

It's worth reading; can't be bothered to explain why, maybe someone else will.


----------



## Nayrael (Oct 23, 2011)

hellosquared said:
			
		

> Wasn't very hooked in, the demons didn't look very well developed and felt kinda strange design wise.



The design naturally improves as author gains experience and I think almost everyone would agree that NuraMago is one of best looking Manga around.
Also, various Youkai Clans have different look to them so even if you get fed up eith designs, once a new arc starts, there are fresh designs.



> Battle was weak, enemy was generic fodder.



As far as enemies go, the real enemies ain't introduced yet in chapter 1. Naturally, a Manga can't go for 150+ chapters with generic fodder. Many later villains are quite interesting tough (Hagoromo Gitsune is especially popular in community)



> I didn't like the protagonist that much. Felt very cliched, too much of a regular shonen character without any distinctive traits. Power ups with long hair side effect, girl to protect, just wants to be normal guy... Nothing really new here.



Thats only for first 20 chapters. Rikuo soon ceases to be that interested in being a normal guy and, unlike most other Shounen heroes, he isn't rash but calm, is a skillful leader who does his job exceptionally well and is emotionally quite strong, acting more like an adult than a kid. In battles he is often merciless, not that much of a believer in Pacifism thus tending to kill his enemies and not feeling a tad bit of regret (he was once manipulated into killing innocent young girls and he handled it in a mature kind of way). The main character himself is one of the highlights of the Manga as well as its greatest badass



> So my question, considering it has 150+ chapters, when does the pace pick up?



The first major arc (Shikoku Arc) starts just after chapter 20 tough it is generally accepted that the arc when Manga becomes REALLY good, is after chapter 50 (Hagoromo Gitsune Arc).



> Do the battles get much better?



Majority of battles are decided with few hits and won't take more than a chapter (besides the "Final Boss Battles"). On other hand, that means that battles aren't stretched and the characters don't waste that much time speaking. 
You also don't have characters being retarded and explaining in great detail their abilities to the enemy (well one does, but he gives them false info and uses their naivety against them) and battles themselves can be quite bloody.

Also, the battles often look exceptionally well and every part of the pictures is pleasant to look at.



> And does it develop a distinctive trait? What would you say is the best thing about this manga?



Distinctive traits (and its best things) of NuraMago that come to mind:
- artwork (not really that noticeable in early scans due to bad quality of scaning and/or cleaning)
- the not that generic protagonist
- great many badass characters - this Manga lacks whiny and emo characters (besides at the start) but has badasses and vicious villains in abundance
- fast pace - the author doesn't waste time on idle chatter, doesn't stretch scenes, doesn't throw empty panels at you, etc. I really can't remember when was the last time that I thought that there was nothing happening in the chapter
- great loyalty to Japanese mythology (from stories to language) and the classic Japanese art-style. The ink artworks are especially nice IMO
- I also like the background stories behind characters and romances are handled especially well IMO (tough Rikuo himself didn't have any yet)
- flashbacks are a key element of this Manga and the plot takes place throughout hundreds of years, sometimes not exactly trying to make it simple. And unlike other Manga where flashbacks are often annoying, here many flashbacks are the most memorable parts of the Manga
- no guarantee that protagonists would win every time: after onevery long arc, the villains won and number of dead civilians is counted in thousands. So while you know they will survive, you don't know if they will succeed... and villains here don't hold back


----------



## hellosquared (Oct 23, 2011)

Nayrael said:


> The design naturally improves as author gains experience and I think almost everyone would agree that NuraMago is one of best looking Manga around.
> Also, various Youkai Clans have different look to them so even if you get fed up eith designs, once a new arc starts, there are fresh designs.
> 
> 
> ...



Woah, lots of info there, thanks for posting that. The quick pace is intriguing. I'll read up another 30 chapters or so and see if I'll continue it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 23, 2011)

Hell every shonen is weak off the bat, I imagine because I know from first hand experience that many people put down naruto after the first few chapters. There are very few manga that you can judge on one chapter, especially shonen. 

Ill agree with Nay, the art style is actually very nice; and I think one of the strong points, is Nura never really drags on too long in any particular arc. And I think the characters are for the most part solid, you do have some background characters, but the majority are well developed. 

And honestly you will probably like this is you like Japanese/Asian folklore.


----------



## haegar (Oct 24, 2011)

wow, and suddenly the thread became alive again 

anyways; I second reading past chapter one. Nayrael already mentioned most of it there  but anyways, 

first of all, after chap one you still lack quite a few characters, some haven't even appeared, and most are still undeveloped. Also, not only the later action is appealing, the comedy is quite decent too but that takes getting used to the cast and their particular quirks... as for the overall  progression towards a slightly more mature, darker, more action oriented story, that kinda "grows up" together with Rikuo himself... As not entirely unknown from shounen, challenges do tend to increase. So you should stick around a bit longer. The first taste of the other, a bit grittier and darker side of this is coming your way with vol2, from ch9 onwards, the arc centered around a guy called Gyuki...


----------



## Kirito (Oct 24, 2011)

It's because the Yokai Club is on again. Honestly speaking, Kiyo is more interesting than the whole Nuragumi put together.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 24, 2011)

I lurk there. I want to go on the MF Forums and participate, but I really somehow get turned off by MF. I'm sorry, but there are a lot of idiots in that forum.

However, I've posted once or twice in the Nuramago subforums. Reps if you can guess who I am over there.


----------



## Nayrael (Oct 24, 2011)

> I lurk there. I want to go on the MF Forums and participate, but I really somehow get turned off by MF. I'm sorry, but there are a lot of idiots in that forum.



Wouldn't really know much about it. NuraMago subforum is the only one I visit on that site.

However, MF's Moderators REALLY go on my nerves. The mess they create... Dear Lord, trolls would feel awe in front of them -_-;


----------



## Kirito (Oct 24, 2011)

Nayrael said:


> Wouldn't really know much about it. NuraMago subforum is the only one I visit on that site.
> 
> However, MF's Moderators REALLY go on my nerves. The mess they create... Dear Lord, trolls would feel awe in front of them -_-;



I spot you on several other Nuramago subforums too. The AS one for instance, and I recall seeing you on the MH one. Not sure though. Haven't visited one in a long time.

MF's mods? Damn don't get me started on them. I tried debating there using the OBD style of debating with calcs and whatever, they banned me. And who promotes some of the idiots over there? You'd think with the internet authority they were given, it makes them holier-than-thou.


----------



## Nayrael (Oct 24, 2011)

> I spot you on several other Nuramago subforums too. The AS one for instance, and I recall seeing you on the MH one. Not sure though. Haven't visited one in a long time.



Nayrael-sama is omnipotent you see... he is EVERYWHERE



> MF's mods? Damn don't get me started on them. I tried debating there using the OBD style of debating with calcs and whatever, they banned me. And who promotes some of the idiots over there? You'd think with the internet authority they were given, it makes them holier-than-thou.



And don't forget deleting useful treads for NO reason while leaving alone treads that should be deleted -_-


----------



## Nayrael (Oct 28, 2011)

Due to losing their Raw Provider, Chinese Scans will once again come on Fridays rather than on Wednesdays.


*Spoiler*: _c176_ 



- the Holy Order of Feminists shall sue Kubi for his treatment of Kino (when they realize the mistake it will already be too late: all accusers shall be seduced by Kubinashi)
- Tamasaburo is the greatest hero of the arc: it is thanks to him that Wakana is unable to not get screentime
- Tamasaburo does not understand the meaning of visiting a theater: theater visits him
- Ryuuji is jealous and wants to play together with his Nura Friends. Tsurara gets the honor of teachign the new player the game rules... I for one can't wait for Ryuuji Vs. Enchou, two guys who fight with words and lies
- Kyo finally finds out that there was ANOTHER Youkai in his Squad. Just you wait till he finds out that Shima is a Maou, that Kana is HM's Master, Maki a superwoman and Tori a 1/16 youkai whos ancestors are from the Bake-neko clan
- I guess this chapter confirms that Enchou's words have a magical effect on humans
- Rikuo gets a C-mail and finds out that his mother is under attack, but he trusts Kubi and goes on a hunt for Sanmoto's lips... hopefully not in the _Setsura Way_...
- Kiyo, with such faces you look moer liek a Youkai than many real Youkai do...
- and finally we get what we all waited for: a fight that does NOT have Rikuo
- Kana gets quite many panels this chapter... tough sharing every lost one of them with her Darling


----------



## NarFan (Oct 28, 2011)

when is Volume 5 in eng coming?


----------



## Nayrael (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## NarFan (Oct 28, 2011)

Nayrael said:


>


nice, thanks for the info


----------



## daikun (Oct 30, 2011)

Nurarihyon No Mago 176 English

Chapter 176 in english is out


----------



## Nayrael (Oct 30, 2011)

Don't  remember if I posted this here before:


*Spoiler*: _Yanagita's Collected Tales, Both Accepted and Discarded_


----------



## haegar (Oct 31, 2011)

lol? Seimei approved? Chuck Norris afraid?! hilarious, freakin hilarious


----------



## Nayrael (Nov 1, 2011)

haegar said:


> lol? Seimei approved? Chuck Norris afraid?! hilarious, freakin hilarious



Than have two more!

Volume 6 Cover:


Volume 5 Cover (WARNING: you must mentally prepare yourself for the worst!)


----------



## Kirito (Nov 2, 2011)

So um ... how did Kana help in ANY way?


----------



## Nayrael (Nov 2, 2011)

Not sure what you asking there Kirito o_O

Anyway... Chiraws are out!





*Spoiler*: _c177_ 



- finally HM on a colored cover 
- oh look, Tsurara's bitche- I mean, underlings: the Arawashi Family 
- Tama is badass B-)
- Wakana remidns everyone that she is a Yakuza Wife: take the gun out of your bathrobe and shoot the bastard!
- Uuh, WakaRiha flashback  (shame it is short tough)
- seems our beloved heroes found HM Headquarters


----------



## haegar (Nov 2, 2011)

this is goin at a good pace, I like


----------



## Blade (Nov 2, 2011)

The raw chapter seems interesting.


----------



## Nayrael (Nov 6, 2011)

*[Mangacurse] Chapter 177 *


----------



## Kirito (Nov 6, 2011)

Wakana having a lady pistol in her person. I love it.

Lady pistols aren't really effective though. I got shot by it once, hurt as much as a pinch would.


----------



## haegar (Nov 18, 2011)

narf. just noticed mangacurse site got sacked again. guess that explains why there be no chap, which there should be by now I guess?


----------



## Gunners (Nov 20, 2011)

Spoiler alert.
[Doremi-CureCom].Suite.PreCure!.38.[704x396].[FF7CA8D2].avi
[Doremi-CureCom].Suite.PreCure!.38.[704x396].[FF7CA8D2].avi

*Spoiler*: __ 



 He basically ran into an ass whooping


----------



## haegar (Nov 20, 2011)

hm. translation feels pretty rough-edged. tenses all mixed up. Is this the same guy doing it normally for MS, too? He must have been in helluva rush 

otherwise nice chap, gotta say I'm even a bit surprised with the sudden speed things progress...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 20, 2011)

Okay I have to ask this, does anyone here like Kana? Im just curious because I thought no one liked her, both  yura and tsurara I think are better fits with Rikuo, both contribute more to the manga in terms of story and action, but apparently Kana is still popular by a lot of people, and they made it should like they would give there left arm for her to be paired with rikuo.

I dont get, she hasnt been relevant since chapter 20 maybe, but more importantly the whole curse of demon blood is made completely moot if her or yura end up with rikuo; why even bring that up; not to mention if he married a human the blood line would be all but dead.


----------



## Nayrael (Nov 20, 2011)

Kana? She has some fans, half of which call themselves so because either they are either pissed off by Kana haters or because they want to be black sheep.

Tsurara's popularity is higher and so is popularity of the RiTsu pairing. Even the author uses them as a couple when making promotional art. I don't think he ever used RikuKana tough.
Even in latest chapters you see the difference in approach: Kana is lucky if she gets a panel while it is a mirracle when Tsurara doesn't appear every few panels. This itself is also a resul of popularity gap.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 21, 2011)

Author depends too much on popularity polls, that or his editor.

I myself am a Kana fan. I'm kinda tired of rooting for side characters. Besides, I'm a hipster


----------



## Nayrael (Nov 21, 2011)

> Author depends too much on popularity polls, that or his editor.



When the author is fine with either route A or B, he takes the more popular route... tough now that I think about it, Kana was _discarded_ before the gap between her and Tsurara became big so popularity may not have played such a role in her screentime.

Well, at least Kana fans can be happy that she at least appears from time to time now and theoretically plays a role. Still tough, Maki, Tori and her new boyfriend are currently shining far more than she does which is kinda disappointing.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 21, 2011)

I wonder if that last sentence is a heartfelt statement. Lol.


----------



## daikun (Nov 21, 2011)

Nurarihyon no Mago 179

Chapter 179 is out


----------



## Kirito (Nov 22, 2011)

Yeah, Rikuo got his ass kicked.

Got some Kiyo time, love that.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 22, 2011)

Bit premature to say he got his ass kicked.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 23, 2011)

I dont get how you can be Kana fan though. Even when she had her shining moments in like the first few chapters, she didnt do anything excpet get her ass in trouble, and force rikuo to save her. Dumb bitch cant even tell that is rikuo in his night form. So what exactly do you like about her, character design? Even in that I think both Tsurara and Yura top her.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 23, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I dont get how you can be Kana fan though. Even when she had her shining moments in like the first few chapters, she didnt do anything excpet get her ass in trouble, and force rikuo to save her. Dumb bitch cant even tell that is rikuo in his night form. So what exactly do you like about her, character design? Even in that I think both Tsurara and Yura top her.



Can you exactly blame her? Dumb bitch isn't even part of the Hyakki Yakou. Dumb bitch doesn't have powers or special talismans. Dumb bitch is just a childhood friend, an underdog, which I like to root for. No matter if Kana is a dumb bitch, she is getting screentime in this arc and I love it. Tsurara and Yura have more going on for them since they've been doing much more, yet why does Rikuo keep her around?


----------



## Nayrael (Nov 23, 2011)

> Tsurara and Yura have more going on for them since they've been doing much more, yet why does Rikuo keep her around?



He KEPT her around for few chapters so she wouldn't get attacked by HM. She had some good screentime too, I loved her reactions on when Rikuo started rotting. Touching, really.

Other than that... he doesn't keep her around. It is not liek she is his maid or anything else he could keep around :/


----------



## Kirito (Nov 24, 2011)

Nayrael said:


> He KEPT her around for few chapters so she wouldn't get attacked by HM. She had some good screentime too, I loved her reactions on when Rikuo started rotting. Touching, really.
> 
> Other than that... he doesn't keep her around. It is not liek she is his maid or anything else he could keep around :/



Why wouldn't he keep the other members of the Kiyo squadmembers around him too huh? They would get attacked by HM too.

Eh, let's see ... she was safe with Ao in Kyoto, she was in no immediate danger during the Tamazuki attack ... no logical reason to make her stay by his side.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 30, 2011)

You are using the term underdog haphazardly here. She is not and will never be a contributor to anything relating to youkai, she is not in that race, hence she cant be an underdog, underdog would imply she could do something. 

Nor is see an underdog in the race for rikuo's affections, because as is typical we have another author who seems to favor a rather questionable choice; rikuo if he likes anyone likes kana, so she has the edge despite her failures.

It seems you like her because she is normal, which is funny because its a manga about a youkai; if you like her so be it, but I will never get the fascination. At least Wakana can attempt to defend herself despite being human, and the leader cross squad is doing something useful as well.


----------



## Nayrael (Nov 30, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:
			
		

> Nor is see an underdog in the race for rikuo's affections, because as is typical we have another author who seems to favor a rather questionable choice;



Seeing how Hiroshi handles Kana, her chances aren't as strong as they were when the Manga started tbh. Actually, I don't think Hiroshi ever even bothered to draw a RikuoxKana artwork while he publishes RiTsu artworks as often as EA publishes Sims expansion packs ^_^;

Tough it is true that she ain't an Underdog. Underdogs are weaklings, not people who don't even fight. Maki... now SHE could be classified like that if she ends up battling Youkai again... kinda shame she is not the human heroine.


----------



## Nayrael (Dec 4, 2011)

*Chapter 181*


----------



## The_Evil (Dec 4, 2011)

So if I understood correctly: The fear Encho induced in the people of Tokyo was transported by those eye things and absorbed by the keetel allowing for Ao Aodon contious regeneration. Now that's it's destroyed Rikuo can kill it?


----------



## Nayrael (Dec 14, 2011)

We got another Matoi ^_^


*Spoiler*: _c183_


----------



## haegar (Dec 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 awww, he gets wrapped in her scarf, too, shippers will love this, how cute


----------



## Nayrael (Dec 17, 2011)

Mangacurse is dead it seems
Hopefully someone will soon pick the Manga up.

Unless they are trolling or something ^_^;


----------



## haegar (Dec 17, 2011)

*burps* yeah, certainly not a great translation. oh well...


*Spoiler*: __ 



more interestingly, there seems to be a sorta high level form of matoi where Nura not only takes on Yuki Ona's, but also Rihan's fear (or spirit even?)? Some sort of cumulative hereditary power or what? kinda like the hagun allows Yura to call upon her ancestors seems Nura can call on his lineage too?


----------



## NarFan (Dec 17, 2011)

Chapter 183


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 28, 2011)

184 is out, hohoho, Tsurara you sly old fox, Im guessing this means Rikuo at mimimum will live a couple of a 100 years even with just being quarter youkai, and thankfully that would kybash and pairing with a human.


----------



## NarFan (Dec 28, 2011)

Where did you get chapter 184?


----------



## Koori (Dec 28, 2011)

"Hey Kana, I'm happy for you and ima let you finish... but Tsurara will always be the closest person Rikuo will ever have!"

And this is how I read these pages.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 28, 2011)

its available at batoto


----------



## haegar (Dec 28, 2011)

batoto reader ends with 183. link or die :repstorm


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 28, 2011)

Koori said:


> "Hey Kana, I'm happy for you and ima let you finish... but Tsurara will always be the closest person Rikuo will ever have!"
> 
> And this is how I read these pages.



ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Da Realest (Dec 28, 2011)

polo ralph lauren

184


----------



## haegar (Dec 29, 2011)

dat omyuji


----------



## Koori (Jan 11, 2012)

God, I love Tsurara, and I love this manga


----------



## daikun (Jan 15, 2012)

Nurarihyon no Mago 185

Good new guys MC Reborn just released new chapter 185 of nura. And by the way, they seem to be the former mangacurse group


----------



## haegar (Jan 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 tch. stupid cliffhanger. and what a fight, ... to whack a fly


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 25, 2012)

hmmm, need to catch up with the current chps, how far along is the anime compared to the manga, anyone know.


----------



## Koori (Jan 26, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> hmmm, need to catch up with the current chps, how far along is the anime compared to the manga, anyone know.



The anime has just finished the Kyoto arc, so it will take a while before 3rd season begins.


----------



## Nayrael (Jan 27, 2012)

*[Pinoymanga] Nurarihyon no Mago c187: The Necromantical Barrier Specialist*


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 28, 2012)

Whats up with Seimei's descendants being so strong. Look I know he was half demon, and a strong onmyouji, but they were smacking around Rikuo who is the grand son of the "strongest" youkai.


----------



## Nayrael (Jan 28, 2012)

I am pretty sure the Nue is far above Nurarihyon (and probably high above Rihan as well) in terms of Power Levels ^_^;

The descendants will naturally be strong, having inherited much of his powers and research, even perfecting some of it. Not to mention that they live for centuries (the one who saved Enchou is over 400 years old, maybe even older than the 500y old Nurarihyon) so they also have a high amount of experience.

It is natural that they can offer challenge to Rikuo, especially after the Hyakku Monogatari reduced Nura Clan's Fear and thus weakened Rikuo.


----------



## Kirito (Jan 29, 2012)

Necromancy feels cheap. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## The_Evil (Jan 29, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Necromancy feels cheap. That's all I'm saying.



Well they are not supposed to be an admirable bunch.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 29, 2012)

Nayrael said:


> I am pretty sure the Nue is far above Nurarihyon (and probably high above Rihan as well) in terms of Power Levels ^_^;
> 
> The descendants will naturally be strong, having inherited much of his powers and research, even perfecting some of it. Not to mention that they live for centuries (the one who saved Enchou is over 400 years old, maybe even older than the 500y old Nurarihyon) so they also have a high amount of experience.
> 
> It is natural that they can offer challenge to Rikuo, especially after the Hyakku Monogatari reduced Nura Clan's Fear and thus weakened Rikuo.



The old man was said to be head of the youkai, that was his title (leader of march/somthing forgot the exact title), and he beat the Nue/Nine Tails, getting these confused; Rihan might have been even more powerful and only lost to a cheap shot tactic ; seems we got ourselves some power scaling problems

and Enchou had no relation to Nue or Seimie, he was part of the 100 Tales, those with relation to Seimei are thos with the Pentagram mark, who are "human" onmyouji not demons


----------



## Nayrael (Jan 30, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:
			
		

> and Enchou had no relation to Nue or Seimie, he was part of the 100 Tales, those with relation to Seimei are thos with the Pentagram mark, who are "human" onmyouji not demons



But Enchou betrayed the Hyakku Monogatari and is allied with the Gokadoin House so he has relations with him ^_^;


----------



## Nayrael (Feb 2, 2012)

Will wait for a group using Lynxian's translation. Speedsub translations tend to be flawed, especially from groups so obsessed with speed as A3S.


----------



## Kirito (Feb 3, 2012)

Will wait for better trans, I can barely understand those.


----------



## Nayrael (Feb 4, 2012)

*[MCReborn] Chapter 188]*


----------



## Nayrael (Feb 10, 2012)

*[MangaBurn] Chapter 189*


----------



## Nayrael (Feb 18, 2012)

*[MangaBurn] Chapter 190*


----------



## haegar (Feb 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 time of cleansing eh ... doh ... I dunno


----------



## Nayrael (Feb 24, 2012)

*[Mangaburn] Chapter 191*


----------



## haegar (Feb 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




and it's the return of the tanuki - seems he is a bit less rough around the edges than he used to be 
I suppose it will hurt his pride but he'll have a drink with rikuo to join up against seimei? 

Also, I am a bit annoyed lately by the chapters jumping from one scene to the next so suddenly.


----------



## haegar (Mar 3, 2012)

Volume 15 Omake & OVA Omake


*Spoiler*: __ 



 oke chap. lotsa talk. cheap cliffhanger at the end, of course the kyoto youkai are coming to join the fight against seimei who missed with their beloved hagoromo gitsune. and a new drunkard yokai. lotsa new yokai actually.


----------



## Nayrael (Mar 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _c193_ 



Never thought that Tsuchigumo would become Yura's personal mount XD
Well, hope Rikuo doesn't intrude the Yura Vs. Ariyuki fight




BTW, have a Nura Character Chart


----------



## haegar (Mar 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 did you say TSUCHIGUMO and YURA?  roflmao 




more importantly, link?


----------



## phungnana (Mar 8, 2012)

Nurarihyon No Mago 193


----------



## Blade (Mar 9, 2012)

Tsuchigumo vs Hiruko? It's gonna be an interesting fight.


----------



## Nayrael (Apr 13, 2012)

*Chapter 198*


----------



## haegar (Apr 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _ch_ 



 goodness, yura-chan, how badass can you get?! 




satisfying chapter


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 13, 2012)

Ha so Yura is still bad-ass, huh? Good I was kinda afraid she gonna be useless. 

Still I doubt if they win here. Would be too easy if they defeated the strongest man in Gokaidon just like that.


----------



## Koori (Apr 13, 2012)

What? Where was it said he's the strongest? I don't recall.


----------



## Nayrael (Apr 13, 2012)

It was mentioned at the end of a chapter few weeks ago.

However, it said he is supposed to be strongest of the Gokadoin's (the ones wearing black clothes), not the Abe's (the ones wearing white clothes). Seeing how afraid he is of Abe no Orochi, they must be high above his level.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 13, 2012)

Yura. 

I don't like that Gekadoin head that Nura is fighting. Sounds like someone out of Pokemon.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Apr 15, 2012)

Was there a drawing error on that page where Yura fired the God Arrow? The bow is turned the other way round with the string section facing the snake.


----------



## Nayrael (Apr 15, 2012)

It is not an error. Thats a stance some Japanese Archers take after firing the arrow.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Apr 15, 2012)

Huh, I'm not sure what you mean by stance. I'm saying the bow is pointed the wrong end.

Ch.72

 Look at the 1st panel where Yura fires the arrow. Look carefully where Yura's bow is facing. Unless Japanese archers have some really special bow technique, I don't think I've ever seen anyone hold a bow on the opposite end with the string end facing the target and the arrow still fires that way.


----------



## haegar (Apr 15, 2012)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Huh, I'm not sure what you mean by stance. I'm saying the bow is pointed the wrong end.
> 
> Ch.130



look at your 'page of proof' again - and look at the top left corner where she has lined up the bow for the next shot. add to that above explanation Nayrael gave and shezam, makes sense 

edit:


----------



## Nayrael (Apr 15, 2012)

Yep, thats simply how Japanese put their bow after they fire the arrow. As you can see on haegar's picture, the archer who fired the arrow also had the bow turned around.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Apr 15, 2012)

Haha, wow. Is there a reason why they do that? It doesn't seem very practical.


----------



## haegar (Apr 15, 2012)

I myself have no clue. I only had seen it before elsewhere. Perhaps aesthetical or philosophical? maybe Nayrael can further enlighten us


----------



## Nayrael (Apr 15, 2012)

> In kyūdō, zanshin means the body posture after the loosing of an arrow; the posture is intended to reflect the higher meaning of zanshin, which is a mental aspect maintained before, during, and after an action.



Looking at this, I think it is philosophical.


----------



## haegar (Apr 15, 2012)

mh. perhaps something to do with the turned bow signifying the end of the 'aggressive' combat stance? Like that mental aspect to be maintained probably has to do with a clear, peaceful mind? so that you kinda change very consciously between an aggresive and a more passive stance? I'm only guessing again I have not much clue of eastern philosophy


----------



## phungnana (Apr 22, 2012)

Nurarihyon no Mago 199 ​


----------



## Koori (Apr 22, 2012)

You were right, that bastard is really the strongest in Gokaidon. I mean, a fucking Spirit Ball...!


----------



## haegar (Apr 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



omg wow kamehameha raseeeengaaan? no wait, it just was some easy peasy ball of light and tsuchigomo just soaked it mehehehe nice end


----------



## Nayrael (Apr 22, 2012)

Why is everyone now reacting to that when he used it few chapters ago? O_O


----------



## haegar (Apr 22, 2012)

cause we're slow?


----------



## Nayrael (Apr 28, 2012)

Shit just got very, very, very real for _that_ person is bringing sexy&badass back!


----------



## haegar (Apr 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 oh wow awesome chap. did I see the spider dude asking Nura to have "that" drink together? lol that's a nice addition to the fold.

hey, when you said sexy, did you mean seimei's but (I assume that IS him?) or kitsune-nee-chan?


----------



## Nayrael (Apr 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Queen Kitsunee-chan of course 
Time to see what else she has in that bag of hers... and to go out and kick some ass!

Oh, and she loves both Seimei and Rikuo she said and must make a choice. Can't wait for her to go all Yandere on Rikuo B-D


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It seems that afterlife has revolving door.... and zero security to boot.


----------



## haegar (Apr 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 dunno, it was mentioned by the 13th that she can reincarnate so it's not that much of a surprise actually, or is it?

wait, she still has the same body though so I guess it is


----------



## Nayrael (Apr 28, 2012)

The_Evil said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that afterlife has revolving door.... and zero security to boot.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Kitsune's comment on her own revival: "I am a reincarnating youkai. This fate is forever impossible to change." She was surprised to be back in Yamabuki's body tough and wondered if she had to thank Rikuo or Seimei for that (Nurarihyon was not there because he probably fled for his life once she revived XD ).

But yeah, it does seem like Underworld's security is outright horrible ^_^;


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 28, 2012)

Nayrael said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'll give you Kitsune, but how in the world did Tsuchigumo came back? I don't remember it ever getting explained- he just showed up. 

What did he just got kicked out of hell?


----------



## Nayrael (Apr 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Tsuchigumo didn't die, he was just thrown into Hell with his body still alive and well. As long as you have your body with you, you can travel to Hell and back (like Kyoto Youkai did at the end of Kyoto Arc). You only can't leave Hell if you lack a body which is why Seimei and Sanmoto need to create new bodies to get back while Kitsune must posses human bodies.

In other words, only dead people can't come back. Living people can do as they wish.


----------



## haegar (Apr 28, 2012)

living *yokai* (and some few *gifted* people maybe) one would assume though


----------



## Nayrael (May 3, 2012)

*Chapter 200*


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 3, 2012)

@ the end of the chapter


----------



## Nayrael (May 14, 2012)

*Chapter 201*


----------



## haegar (May 14, 2012)

mwahahaha very nice chapter, worth the wait...


----------



## haegar (May 17, 2012)

CH 202 RAW


----------



## haegar (May 19, 2012)

a splendid return I say 


*Spoiler*: __ 



shame she didn't crush tenkai right off the bat though - either way, he has it coming


----------



## haegar (May 24, 2012)

203 RAW

looks like a lota fun and some planing ahead at a daytime getogether at nura mansion, ao and kuro returning from some hard work, too

this thread is dead btw


----------



## Nayrael (May 24, 2012)

We should employ Necromancers into our ranks... like Gokadoin Taisei B-(


----------



## haegar (May 24, 2012)

Well, I got you back from the  dead without one 

Seriously though, I don't quite get it, this thread was more active at a time where the storyline  was far less interesting, all in all the recent chapters were pretty awesome, desu ne?!


----------



## Nayrael (May 24, 2012)

What can you do: people don't feel like discussing stuff. The only really constantly active place is the NuraMago subforum on Mangafox.

And yes, there was a lot of awesome stuff: Sexy Yura and Kitsune-sama stealing the show. It will be good to see what happens next... and how will Ariyuki and the HM screw up the Gokadoin's and/or Seimei XP

Also, I find it interesting that we still don't know who are the 5th and 12th Gokadoin heads... as well as Sanmoto's Nose (tough my money is on Fuguruma Youbi being the Nose).


----------



## haegar (May 28, 2012)

only the addbots come here 

oke chap with the humor and takeing down the pace for a bit inbetween...


----------



## Nayrael (May 28, 2012)

What this chapter thought me:
"I'll use a spiral. Bitches love spirals."


----------



## haegar (May 28, 2012)

and what does that tell us about that gokaidon guy? 

btw. Ryuji is gonna pwn him guud in the end, it will take effort, there will be drawbacks, but now that they officially take it as a 'personal challenge' ... though I thought it was half way retconned to reveal now of all times that he always was into sealing techs and just so happens to be the local expert ( all though come to think of it typical of his trickster spirit not to reveal that unless neccessary )


----------



## haegar (May 30, 2012)

CH 204 RAW


----------



## Nayrael (May 30, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _c204_ 



2nd Gokadoin Head sure does not seem pelased... and Enchou sure is hiding from Sei-chan XD

I wonder what Rikuo and Wakana were talking about...


----------



## haegar (May 30, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 great timing, was about to ask if that is indeed Enchou hiding there shitting his pants . Looks like a beautiful chap to me, curious about the family talk too...Gitsune sipping tea while the world is about to come to an end, babe got style as always 
oh and mom looks so cute I just fell for her completely  ...also, on second thought, she prly gonna talk about how she always was a bit afraid when Rhian left but that with Rikuo she is so proud she ain't afraid of him going out to face Seimei, and that dad would approve too - which makes me think his mettle is gonna get tested like never before if he gets so much emo boost beforehand. It's gonna be an awesome battle 

oh and I bet you Seimei is gonna exterminate half of the Gokaidon himself cause they screwed up in preparing well for his arrival. He's not gonna like the fact there is a resistance left to face him,left alone such a one as forming up behind Nura


----------



## Nayrael (May 30, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _c204_ 



Doubt he is shitting his pants, he knew all about the Nue so he was prepared... and came on his own volition. Hope we soon find out what he is plotting exactly.

Sei-chan always expected to fight the Nura's himself which is probably why Gokadoin's never targeted Edo so I doubt he will mind too much. What matters the most is that Gokadoin's weakened his enemies and will serve in other ways now (especially the white ones)... tough is quite likely some of them are plotting against him... I can't see Ariyuki loyal to him no matter how much I try... he and Enchou are up to something


----------



## Koori (May 30, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rikuo and Tsurara next to Rihan and Wakana. You can't be more straightforward than that, Shiibashi-sensei


----------



## haegar (May 30, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 expressed myself badly there with Seimei, I meant he might slay some simply cause they were "weak" or not worthy in loosing some fights and allowing for a resistance to form - not that he'd be worried but his subjects performed sub-par and I figure he doesn't tolerate that? you're right about Enchou on second glance he doesn't look so afraid really, rather calculating, thoughtful...


----------



## Nayrael (May 30, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _c204_ 



Yeah, it wouldn't be Sei-chan if he doesn't commit at least one kinslaying 
But don't worry guys, his momma is coming to teach him a lesson... and he fears his momma, that is why he is in clothes again.


----------



## haegar (May 30, 2012)

the clothes might just be so he doesn't give of the air of being dickin around 

edit: or so people don't realize right away he's a prick - or an ass


----------



## Kirito (May 31, 2012)

At last, a good arc.


----------



## haegar (May 31, 2012)

Kirito said:


> At last, a good arc.



0.o what was so terribly bad lately?

I would like to say "hey, yeah, somebody else is posting"

...


however


----------



## Koori (May 31, 2012)

haegar said:


> 0.o what was so terribly bad lately?



Nothing. Kirito most likely missed the previous arcs


----------



## Kirito (Jun 2, 2012)

Koori said:


> Nothing. Kirito most likely missed the previous arcs







haegar said:


> 0.o what was so terribly bad lately?



Nah, I just hated everything Hagoromo-related. It dragged out for me. Ever since Shibashi remembered the Kiyo Club was the time I liked it again.

I like it now by the way, just more so than the previous ones hence the statement. I didn't say anything about terribad


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 2, 2012)

I like the return of the fox, and I want to some fox flirting with Rikuo to make Tsurara and Yura Jelly. Kana can get killed off panel for all I care. Id also like to see the return of the girl who was 1/8 land god.


----------



## haegar (Jun 3, 2012)

ha! I goaded him into posting some more


----------



## Nayrael (Jun 3, 2012)

*c204*
(download link)


----------



## Koori (Jun 3, 2012)

Looks like Rikuo won't be heading there alone after the fight is over. 

Cause you can't visit such place wihout your waifu, right?


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 3, 2012)

Nue had an epic entrance.

Hmmm, is the guy with metal plate on his forehead Nue's son? He remembers him and looks a bit like how Nue looked as a human. 


It was nice that Rikuo had such heartfelt talk with his mother before the battle.


----------



## Nayrael (Jun 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _c205_ 



- and invasion of the Nura Manor starts eh?
- looooooooooool at Maki being jealous of Kuro saving Torii XD
- and lol at Kuro looking at Tori instead of danger like everyone else XD
- the two famous Kiyoto Youkai pose for a photo XD
- a lame "while Rikuo's backs are turned, Shouei kidnaps his mom" joke is being made by Nayrael atm
- Abe no Orochi always gets big panels for just a face
- Yuki protects Kana with her Ice Web... why exactly did she develop that technique... it has uses but... why a spider web?
- SETSURA!!1! Where did you appear from?! :-O
- or to be more exact... where the hell did you find her Nurarihyon O_O Or did you yourself as a bait? WHERE THE HELL WAS SHE IF SHE WAS ALIVE?!
- a mother&daughter... always wanted Hiroshi to draw them together T_T
- Nurarihyon's Hyakki is fully restored... shit just got real :-O
- whats with teh scary face Nurarihyon? You think that now that your Hyakki is back in full power you can act all high and mighty? Well you are right!!
- young Nurarihyon and Seimei? Ok, I don't get anything anymore 
- I take it Nurarihyon and his Hyakki are gonna fight Abe no Orochi? You better not skip this one Hiroshi!!!
- somehow I am not surprised that first thing Setsura wants to talk about is... of shipping nature XD
- Keikain's are not in Nura Manor??
 - Tenkai and flying Goka's? Okay, I must be drunk...




Best chapter in a while IMO


----------



## Koori (Jun 6, 2012)

I think I came.

Superb, chapter is superb


----------



## haegar (Jun 6, 2012)

eh? omfg *explodes outa pure joy*


*Spoiler*: __ 



 read nayrael's summary before checking the pics... Setsura? YEEEEEEEES  "i came" indeed - I presume the old guys coming back has something to do with what grandpa did at that place where he also did something about kitsune-neechan?

k, takeing a peeek now... man this is like christmas

edit: mehehe awesome, gonna treat myself a setsura set laterz XD 
next chapter ryuji and co sticking it to the gokaidon? also awesomez


----------



## Nayrael (Jun 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _c205_ 



I think he just went around re-collecting his own Hyakki Yakou. Can't let the grandchild steal all the glory, can he now? 

The only question is: where the heck was Setsura all the time? 
And again, who is the man that made Setsura forget about Nurarihyon for some time?!


----------



## haegar (Jun 6, 2012)

good question that, I wonder, is he "hotter" or "cooler" than gramps?


----------



## Koori (Jun 10, 2012)

As if the previous chapter didn't make it enough clear, this new one leaves no doubts.


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 10, 2012)

So it's only the four of them going? That's rather small group if you ask me.


----------



## haegar (Jun 11, 2012)

epic first gen is epic.
hope tenkai gets fuckin pwned


----------



## haegar (Jun 13, 2012)

206 raw thx to mangateers


*Spoiler*: _looks pretty badass_ 




Yura gives Tenkai a godarrow facial 
Tenkai gets his mask shattered and boy he looks as oldschool as fuggly 
however, he gets rly pissed, too 
wastes everybody except for Ryuiji 
Ryuji looks "just as planned" and gets some tech going 
but maybe doesn't quite finish it in time  
(he still takes too long hehe)
while Tenkai is busy with Ryuji Yura suprisingly gets back up 
kinda shoots him in the face again  
but maybe doesn't quite work
as she's kinda fainting
Ryuji doing some ultimate dragon form gengen thingy?
(he kinda looks like IceMidget in bankai but made out off water)
Nura coming in as Ryuji's dragon rises in a helix, possibly eating up/washing away Tenkai's slug slime seal??

I call good chapter 




anyways, this forum needs to allow for 16 smileys per post to properly graphically summarize this chapter...


----------



## Nayrael (Jun 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _206_ 




Touch his sister and Ryuuji will go Supe Saiya Jin on you XP

Poor Tenkai... he really does lack talent: thats why he is old while the rest of the family is young looking... and he sure hated his old look.
And thats why I respect him: with hard work, he managed to become one of the strongest Gokadoin's.


----------



## haegar (Jun 14, 2012)

^hehe, I wanna see him bleed - though he prly just will excrete some kinda goo


----------



## Nayrael (Jun 17, 2012)

*c206*
Download


----------



## haegar (Jun 17, 2012)

that was quite the satisfying read - I like the symmetry there between Tenkai and Ryuji in terms of abilities, way of doing things and trickyness and how he clearly pwned him due to something he has to protect


----------



## Nayrael (Jun 20, 2012)

*Breaking news:*
Chapter 207 will be the last chapter released in WSJ and the final chapter will be released in August in Jump NEXT.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 20, 2012)

^Well, fuck. 

Is the last chapter going to be really big (like 50 chapters?), since I expected atleast 5-10 more chapters?


----------



## haegar (Jun 20, 2012)

THE FUCK? and here I was thinking suddenly it felt like slightly rushed build-up despite generally being awesome lately ...


----------



## Koori (Jun 20, 2012)

So it's moving to monthly release? Or the series ends next chapter and there will be sequel.


----------



## Nayrael (Jun 20, 2012)

Koori said:


> So it's moving to monthly release? Or the series ends next chapter and there will be sequel.



Nurarihyon no Mago chapter 207 is the sub-final chapter of the Manga and the final chapter published in Weekly Shounen jump.

Final chapter will be published in Jump NEXT in August. The chapter will likely be around 60 pages long.

There is also a Secret Project in works which will be revealed in August with the final chapter. If we are lucky, it will be a sequel... but it could also be a novel epilogue (like Psyren) or Hiroshi's new Manga (most certainly not an Anime).

Thats all we know right now.


----------



## Koori (Jun 20, 2012)

Since there was a time the series stayed in the bottom for almost 20 weeks and still didn't get the axe, I guess we can say Jump had nothing to do.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 20, 2012)

Koori said:


> Since there was a time the series stayed in the bottom for almost 20 weeks and still didn't get the axe, I guess we can say Jump had nothing to do.



Rankings don't mean that much if your selling like hot cakes. Only after you been around for a fairly long period of time e.g 300 chapters would they start caring and perhaps that would also include a decline in sales.


----------



## Koori (Jun 20, 2012)

Hiroshi himself says there's still some story left to tell, which makes me suspect the secret project is a sequel.


----------



## Nayrael (Jun 20, 2012)

Koori said:


> Hiroshi himself says there's still some story left to tell, which makes me suspect the secret project is a sequel.



Where did he say that?


----------



## Koori (Jun 20, 2012)

Nayrael said:


> Where did he say that?



Here:


----------



## Kirito (Jun 20, 2012)

Or that secret project might be a movie.


----------



## Nayrael (Jun 20, 2012)

A live action movie? Now that will be a good comedy to watch XD


----------



## Koori (Jun 20, 2012)

So Shiibashi had a child, now I understand.


----------



## Nayrael (Jun 20, 2012)

He got a daughter months ago XD
However, it is just a reason to move to a monthly manga... which I hope the secret project is supposed to be...

Trivia: he bought/orderred her a kimono that Youhime had. Papa's girl is the most beautiful girl in Japan you see


----------



## ifkisowning (Jun 21, 2012)

Nooo... Why is this manga has to end this quickly


----------



## haegar (Jun 21, 2012)

207 RAW mangateers


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 24, 2012)

The secret has to be a sequel, although nue seems like a final boss, its just so easy to pull out Western Demons, Demons from other cultures, and have some kind of new plot. 

That aside I wanted to see some real interaction between Rikuo and the Fox, but if this is ending this quick


----------



## Nayrael (Jun 24, 2012)

Doubt anything like western demons and such would fit NuraMago... but there are a plenty of villains left... and *plenty* (bolded because just a word ain't enough) of them in the mythology. Doubt he would have trouble finding inspiration.


----------



## VanzZz (Jun 24, 2012)

ifkisowning said:


> Nooo... Why is this manga has to end this quickly



Got axed _[i think]_            .


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 24, 2012)

Nayrael said:


> Doubt anything like western demons and such would fit NuraMago... but there are a plenty of villains left... and *plenty* (bolded because just a word ain't enough) of them in the mythology. Doubt he would have trouble finding inspiration.



Why wouldnt they fit, Vampire Princess Miyu is one show in particular that I can think of that was predominately Japanese myth but threw in Western Demons.

And I am not a historian of Japanese folklore, but Nue/Nine Tails/Tengu are probably the most well known of the Japanese demons that are used as last boss type characters. I cant really see who he would bust out to top Nue.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 25, 2012)

I found the last panel a bit lacking. I expected more of a front shot of Rikuo with everyone behind him. The final chapter better be a damn good one, too bad we have to wait 2 months.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jun 25, 2012)

Wow, I wasn't expecting the manga to suddenly just 'end' like that with no prior warning. Hopefully the final chapter that comes out later is awesome.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 25, 2012)

Well the arc will be rapped up in the new magazine, however based on the wording I am not sure if that will be the end of the series, or if they will continue.


----------



## Nayrael (Jun 25, 2012)

At best, there will be a spin-off after this I think. The story of Rikuo seems to be wrapping up and I don't expect his story to continue after the Gokadoin arc.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 25, 2012)

Rikuo is a 16? year old kid, and the story of Nura has spanned at most 2 years real time; I find it hard to say thats it with the story.


----------



## haegar (Jun 26, 2012)

^mh. not to mention the fact that even if Seimei by all logic SHOULD be the ultimate final opponent, the story still leaves room for 100tales to make a return afterwards ... I mean,  Sanmoto is still twiddling his thumbs in hell ... somebody tell me, WHY did he not come out with Seimei if not in order to simply still "be around" later ?


----------



## Koori (Jun 26, 2012)

haegar said:


> ^mh. not to mention the fact that even if Seimei by all logic SHOULD be the ultimate final opponent, the story still leaves room for 100tales to make a return afterwards ... I mean,  Sanmoto is still twiddling his thumbs in hell ... somebody tell me, WHY did he not come out with Seimei if not in order to simply still "be around" later ?



Because Enchou is obviously planning something with that, and because Sanmoto currently can't leave hell, he's just a wandering soul.

But when you stop to think a little, Sanmoto Gorouzaemon is far more important to the story than Seimei himself. The Cursed Sword for example was born from his heart, and with that, Rihan got killed, among other things such as Enchou himself or Yanagida. You could say the Demon King is the culprit of everything that has happened till now.


----------



## Nayrael (Jun 26, 2012)

Don't think Enchou had anything planned for Sanmoto-chan. Actually, Sanmoto-chan was the only element that went wrong in Enchou's Master Plan ^_^

Anyway, I was talking about Rikuo's story ending, not the end of franchise. Rikuo already reached the height of his power, both combat-wise and politics-wise. The arc also has that "We are ALL assembling together to fight the Nue with you Rikuo!" and similar plot devices that usually appear at the very end.

On other hand, it was also obvious that Hiroshi intentionally left many HM plot points unresolved (if Gokadoin arc was supposed to be the end of everything, than why hint that Sanmoto will return rather than just finish him off... not to mention intentional lack of revelation of Nose's identity and exposition of what the hell is that Teapot) which is why even before these recent news I started thinking that NuraMago might be ending and that the franchise would continue in a sequel, possibly with the 4th heir (since this is a generational story already, it would actually fit nicely IMO).


----------



## Koori (Jun 26, 2012)

Well, you already read the news: secret project on the way.

The story of the Nurarihyon bloodline is far from over.


----------



## Millefeuille (Jun 26, 2012)

I've been wondering about this manga for a while.
What are it's good and bad points?


----------



## Koori (Jun 26, 2012)

Millefeuille said:


> I've been wondering about this manga for a while.
> What are it's good and bad points?



Good points: Everything in it
Bad points: That you like fights to last longer


----------



## haegar (Jun 26, 2012)

I'd prefer to stick to current characters longer over a gen4 ... but oh well, who knows


----------



## Koori (Jun 26, 2012)

Rikuo's child will be born with 1/8 y?kai blood.

This might be interesting


----------



## Sarun (Jun 26, 2012)

Tsurara is a yokai! So, the kids will be 62.5% yokai and 37.5% human!


----------



## dream (Jun 26, 2012)

sarun uchiha said:


> Tsurara is a yokai! So, the kids will be 62.5% yokai and 37.5% human!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 26, 2012)

Koori said:


> Rikuo's child will be born with 1/8 y?kai blood.
> 
> This might be interesting



As deluded as Kana fans are, I dont know why you like her, the readers of the story have contributed as much to it as she has, as in zero contribution. If Rikuo has a kid no way in hell is it with Kana, as has been stated before there would have been no reason to introduce the cant have kids with demon bloodline unless at some point the author planned to break it, unless he forgot about that plot point ala Togashi.

That also said Rikuo is far from his full power, sure he may have the naruto thing going and be able to influence people more than his dad or grandad at this point, but he has seriously started training as I said earlier for maybe a year or two, his possibilities are still endless, and if you were gonna have his kid be the protagonist, why not just have rikuo? 

Honestly the only thing I could see is Rikuo has a kid with Yura, and then finally Setsura catches a break and ends up with Rikuo's kid. 
ON the flip side if its a spinoff involving no Nura, then it would just tank.


----------



## Koori (Jun 26, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> As deluded as Kana fans are, I dont know why you like her, the readers of the story have contributed as much to it as she has, as in zero contribution. If Rikuo has a kid no way in hell is it with Kana, as has been stated before there would have been no reason to introduce the cant have kids with demon bloodline unless at some point the author planned to break it, unless he forgot about that plot point ala Togashi.
> 
> That also said Rikuo is far from his full power, sure he may have the naruto thing going and be able to influence people more than his dad or grandad at this point, but he has seriously started training as I said earlier for maybe a year or two, his possibilities are still endless, and if you were gonna have his kid be the protagonist, why not just have rikuo?
> 
> ...



Excuse me, when did I say that? Are you mistaking me for a Kana fan because of what I just said? If so, you're wrong. I'm a Rikuo x Tsurara shipper and you should know that, but among other things I'm objective and know Rikuo can't have a child with a y?kai because of the curse.

Unless I missed something, but this is my stance.


----------



## haegar (Jun 26, 2012)

Mh, yeah - Gomen gomen, considering Kana is Nura's closest human friend since childhood she has contributed nothing to the story whatsoever. The whole notion of protecting humans, of co-existing with them as youkai, Rikuo came up with all that shebang merely to spite all those demons who wanted him to be more evil and piss them of thoroughly.
Truly, saying anything else like maybe him interacting with certain humans made him the rather special kind of youkai he is and in turn deducing from that that those humans might still play an important part would be quite "delusional" indeed.  

Might as well say what's it with all that Tsurara X Rikuo, sure, she's cute n cuddly and all and she can freeze you and whatnot and as a reader you get kinda sympathetic to her craving for him being ignored all the time - but really what makes her deserve him more than Kana?

As for Yura, ya sure would be kinda swell to unite the Kekain and Nura-Clan and all - but then come to think of it her being shipped with Rikuo hasn't gotten all that much development from the author either has it...

er anyways, I'm not into shipping pairings much usually but either way this manga makes shipping especially bothersome: I think neither of the three pairings fits into the overall story ideally, and neither of them got sufficiently continuous development - from my angle all the shipping isn't that high on the agenda of plot topics, or maybe it was a bit more at the beginning but then got kinda overlooked at times of laying out the big fighting arcs. 

Many of what little scenes there were between Rikuo and the girls gave me this vibe from the scene where Rikuo revealed himself to Kana - it could likewise have been written in somewhere 20 chaps earlier or 20 chaps later but here ya go it comes outa nowhere and you have this feeling the mangaka was thinking "oh, right, the girls, forgot 'bout them again ...eh let's see, think it's Kana's turn now 0.o"

Another notion I sometimes have is that the ambiguity via Tsurara and Yura was only ever created in the first place to (seemingly) make the main love interest story not all that predictable, as in terms of Gramps and Dad and their marriage choices as well as the Nura-clan's policy towards humans in general it really would be kinda expected to hook him up with Kana...


----------



## Koori (Jun 26, 2012)

Damn, now my head hurts.


----------



## haegar (Jun 26, 2012)

lol, sry bout that


----------



## Nayrael (Jun 26, 2012)

Koori said:


> Excuse me, when did I say that? Are you mistaking me for a Kana fan because of what I just said? If so, you're wrong. I'm a Rikuo x Tsurara shipper and you should know that, but among other things I'm objective and know Rikuo can't have a child with a y?kai because of the curse.



And the caster of the curse is conveniently no longer this enemy ^_^;

Tough I find it unlikely the curse would stay anyway: I doubt Hiroshi would be so cruel to allow it to continue killing off male Keikain's.

So really, all 3 girls are still in play.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 27, 2012)

@ Koori, you said his kid will have 1/8th demon, that means his kid is with either Kana or Yura; a lot of people favor Kana so I figured that was your guess as well

@ Deutschmark

Setsura has helped Rikuo protect his classmates, based on her mother as she gets stronger will be a more formidable foe, has gotten her own underlings to expand Rikuo's clan, and lets not forget Rikou can Matoi with her

As far the human outlook, that is almost shaped as much by what Rihan did, as well as Nura Senior, then Kana; Rikuo would protect humans just as much if Kana was there or not
-additionally, Kana is such a dumb b***h, she cant realize rikuo is his night form, she has googly eyes for the dark mature character, while treating day rikuo as a friend at best; f**k Kana is basically a more useless version of Sakura
- last but not least, set Setsura and Yura aside, because there is no competition, but Kana rates as the 3rd most attractive character out of the 3 human girls, even amongst fodder of the fodder cateogory she is third rate

Yura has saved Rikuos back side on several occasions, no need to discuss her merits

If you want to sit there and deluded yourself that Kana is anything other than fodder go ahead, Id rather have a woman that can fight or hold her own any day

 and for the record I ship Rikuo x Harem, but if I have to pick one Rikuo x Kyuubi


----------



## Koori (Jun 27, 2012)

If what Narayel said about the curse being gone is true, then Rikuo will marry with Tsurara, everyone who has read the last chapter of the Hyakku Monogatari arc should already know that. And if you combine the last pages of the chapter where Rikuo has a talk with his mother and Setsura telling Tsurara to fullfill her 400 year-long desire, you pretty much have the answer.


----------



## Nayrael (Jun 27, 2012)

It has been officially confirmed that there will be 3 more chapters of NuraMago, every one of them released in August, October and December issues of Jump NEXT! First one, and probably the other two as well, will be 64 pages long.


----------



## Koori (Jun 27, 2012)

Nayrael said:


> It has been officially confirmed that there will be 3 more chapters of NuraMago, every one of them released in August, October and December issues of Jump NEXT! First one, and probably the other two as well, will be 64 pages long.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## haegar (Jun 27, 2012)

it's good to hear there will be enough pages to bring things to a close in a proper way indeed


----------



## Koori (Jun 29, 2012)

I've been wondering for a while if Abe no Orochi is somehow related to YOU KNOW WHO.


----------



## Nayrael (Jul 4, 2012)

A very nice artwork from Volume 22:



Some info about Ryuuji and Rikuo revealed in Volume 22's omakes:

*Spoiler*: __ 




- in an attempt to evade the curse, young Ryuuji used to dress like a girl. Made poor little Yura wonder if she was actually a boy XD
- Rikuo likes little girls... supposedly he got a nosebleed after seeing photos of young Tsurara






Koori said:


> I've been wondering for a while if Abe no Orochi is somehow related to YOU KNOW WHO.



You mean Abe no Voldemort?


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 4, 2012)

Nayrael said:


> A very nice artwork from Volume 22:



*That's awesome!* 



Nayrael said:


> Some info about Ryuuji and Rikuo revealed in Volume 22's omakes:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


That's... bit disturbing.


----------



## Koori (Jul 4, 2012)

Nayrael said:


> You mean Abe no Voldemort?



Lol

I meant the female snake youkai Rikuo helped in one of the side stories.


----------



## xuzumakihinataX (Jul 16, 2012)

awh, is it true that nura mago is nearing it's end already? no. T.T


----------



## Patrick (Jul 16, 2012)

It has ended in Jump already. A final chapter will be released in another magazine.


----------



## xuzumakihinataX (Jul 16, 2012)

but the story itself has not ended yet? just for clarification.  oh, that explains the latest chapters. 

 honestly,i feel sad about this. negima has already ended too and now, nura no mago? this makes me kinda grateful that hoshino sensei is taking her time updating D Gray Man.


----------



## Bayloupe (Jul 16, 2012)

So is this a good manga? Just curious since I would appreciate reading some more material.


----------



## Patrick (Jul 16, 2012)

Yeah it's pretty good. There are quite a few better ones though.


----------



## xuzumakihinataX (Jul 16, 2012)

yup. it's great. it's one of my top five fav manga's of all time.


----------



## Bayloupe (Jul 16, 2012)

Any reason specifically that makes it enjoyable, like the cast or an interesting plot?


----------



## Kirito (Jul 16, 2012)

Bayloupe said:


> Any reason specifically that makes it enjoyable, like the cast or an interesting plot?



i've always read this for the cast. the plot not so much, but the cast.


----------



## Nayrael (Jul 17, 2012)

patrick4life said:


> It has ended in Jump already. A final chapter will be released in another magazine.



Final chapter*s*. There will be three big chapters released Jump NEXT.


----------



## Nayrael (Aug 1, 2012)

Jump Next, and with it the newest chapter of NuraMago, will be released on 11th August in Magazine and Digital format.

Furthermore, Digital version will be in *Full Color*  (in other words, every page will be colored)
Hopefully, the announced official English translation will be out as well... and hopefully in Digital, colored Format


----------



## Koori (Aug 1, 2012)

I guess you meant August


----------



## Nayrael (Aug 1, 2012)

Ups, fix'd XD


----------



## Nayrael (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## Koori (Aug 10, 2012)

Fuuuck, what a fucking awesome amount of developments. This is gonna take hella long to translate.


----------



## Nayrael (Aug 10, 2012)

Supposedly, it should be officially translated very soon... and hopefully they will translate the digital, full-colored version.


----------



## Vort (Aug 11, 2012)

Nayrael said:


> Supposedly, it should be officially translated very soon... and hopefully they will translate the digital, full-colored version.



I rather hope it is "soon" because after seeing those scans, I'm really looking forward to reading that chapter...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 11, 2012)

What is the status of this, seems like its been dead for a while, I thought a new arc was supposed to start in another magazine.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 12, 2012)

^same here.


----------



## Nayrael (Aug 12, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> What is the status of this, seems like its been dead for a while, I thought a new arc was supposed to start in another magazine.



I already put up the link to  few days ago (c209 will be out in October and c210 in December). It is 60 pages long so it will take some time to translate.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 12, 2012)

How good is this manga?


----------



## Finvarra (Sep 3, 2012)

foreign said:


> How good is this manga?



Great, well honestly I prefer than anime and hopefully its still ongoing. But I did find the anime first.

I found the story for this to be diffrent to most on runing series that I had read and most people I know who have read or watched it have liked it.


----------



## Finvarra (Sep 12, 2012)

Has anybody seen a english version of 208 around by any chance?


----------



## Nayrael (Sep 13, 2012)

Nope, still no English version... unless you are an American or Canadian in which case you can read it on Viz.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 13, 2012)

How long till the scans are out for non-US readers?


----------



## haegar (Sep 19, 2012)

well, that was extremely decent but now I am very hungry for more, damn


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 27, 2012)

full color ch 208 in English; honestly this feels to rushed and probably will be the end, end of the series


----------



## Kirito (Sep 27, 2012)

So ... this is monthly now, right?

Great chappie, but yes, it felt rushed.


----------



## Selva (Sep 28, 2012)

Hey guys ^^ I want to start reading the manga from where the second season of the anime left of, so what's the chapter?
I'm going to read the manga from the beginning very soon but I want to catch up with the story first  thanks.


----------



## Nayrael (Sep 28, 2012)

Kirito said:


> So ... this is monthly now, right?
> 
> Great chappie, but yes, it felt rushed.



Nope, it is not monthly. It is a series of three special chapters released in Jump NEXT (which by coincidence got to be released 2 months after one another this year). Next chapter will be released in October and the final in December. After that, the Manga will most likely end.



Selva said:


> Hey guys ^^ I want to start reading the manga from where the second season of the anime left of, so what's the chapter?
> I'm going to read the manga from the beginning very soon but I want to catch up with the story first  thanks.



The next arc, the Hundred Tales arc, start in c135. 

But I highly recommend to re-read the Shikoku arc (c21-c47, but start with c28 as chapters ago are similar to their Anime counterpart) because Season 1 removed some stuff and Season 2 acted like it was not removed (you may have wondered why Yosuzume, that blinding Youkai, had Tamazuki's blade and why is she now allied with Minagoroshi Jizou and Sanmoto Gorozaemon). Seeing as the next arc is all about Sanmoto Gorozaemon, it might be a good idea to check the arc where he first appeared (and whose appearance was cut out from Season 1).

However, the Kyoto Arc (Season 2) was faithfully adapted so I don't think you need to go through that again (unless you want to see the amazing artworks). But Shikoku Arc... that one was altered too much by the former Director. So do take c28 and read it. You will be surprised just how different Inugami's attack on Rikuo is in the original version.


----------



## Selva (Sep 28, 2012)

Oh, thank you so much for the info :> now that you mention it, I kinda forgot some of the names and plot points from the last time I watched the anime, so I'll start from chapter 28.


----------



## Nayrael (Oct 6, 2012)

And here is... *c209 RAW*


----------



## Koori (Oct 6, 2012)

My reaction to the last few pages of the chapter.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Did he get his face chopped in half?


----------



## haegar (Oct 6, 2012)

^did he ever see spoiler tags?


----------



## Nayrael (Oct 6, 2012)

@Gunners:


*Spoiler*: _c209_ 



No. He got face, shoulder and arm sliced in half ;P


----------



## haegar (Oct 6, 2012)

^ thank you


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 6, 2012)

wait I don't read raws... who got what?...


----------



## Koori (Oct 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Second part is almot fact now Enchou has left the battlefield.


----------



## haegar (Oct 6, 2012)

well, that is gonna be interesting. shame though, looks like cleaning the scan will take a shitload of time ...


----------



## Nayrael (Oct 6, 2012)

haegar said:


> well, that is gonna be interesting. shame though, looks like cleaning the scan will take a shitload of time ...



Actually, it will take the incredible 0% of effort. Someone will just rip Viz's (colored) version again XP

And while I am at it... it is unlikely we will read it before two weeks pass... in worst case, we will need to wait for a month or more again (if nobody rips it for a long time that is).



Koori said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Second part is almot fact now Enchou has left the battlefield.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Lets review it all:
- Sanmoto evolved and is hinted to return again
- Yanagita is restoring the HM
- Nose is out there somewhere
- Enchou just left the battlefield and will most certainly survive (gotta love how he walked beside Rikuo: "and no fuck was given by Enchou that day" XD)




In conclusion, the main HM villains will not be dealt with. IMO, that is a clear hint that we will get a sequel later on.


----------



## haegar (Oct 7, 2012)

^lol forgot about VIZ  - well, that gonna be worth it even if it turns out to be another month


----------



## Nayrael (Oct 7, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So Ariyuki is the main villain (and Enchou's fan XD ) while Yosuzume is his... Shikigami?!
Also, if Tamazuki is fighting the main villain does that make him the main character? ;D


----------



## Imagine (Oct 7, 2012)

I've heard various things about this manga, is it worth reading?


----------



## Nayrael (Oct 7, 2012)

If you like good artwork, Japanese folklore, badass characters and shounens, than it sure is.


----------



## rajin (Oct 9, 2012)

*JAPANESE 209 RAW 63 pages 

*


----------



## Nayrael (Nov 3, 2012)

NuraMago translated c209 has been ripped (in full color):


Thanks so Taich0u/Teru Mikami

Naynay's new opinions on c209:


*Spoiler*: __ 



- Kitsune is hilarious with her tea demand XD
- Encou: "...my Hyakku Monogatari". So now we have Yanagita AND Enchou creating a new HM... shit will get messy soon enough I concur...
- and lol at Enchou being unable to keep in his fanboyism so he has to flee ;P
- lol at Gozu putting Gyuuki in the asme group as those huge Youkai names XD
- Gozu being tsundere XD (and jealous at Rikuo, I tell ya  )
- Rikuo: ability to fail to see girl's affection, but is never too fast to conclude that a girl dislikes him ^__^;
- and Tsurara was halfway int confessing her love XD
- I have a weird feeling we had fortune to skip over Kitsune talking about how Seimei was when he was a baby...
- Seimei tries to look cool by making his eyes shine in red  Just makes him look like a robot tough...
- truth be told, I expected Seimei's motivation to be something better than "I wanna be a strong boy!" 
- ah yes, Yamabukitsune and her motherly love towards her followers.... and enemies... and probably towards strangers she finds sitting on the street
- Kitsune, now that is an (ex)villain: she says "I'll kill you my son." in such a way it sounds kind
- Seimei, please decide how many hands your damn star has, 'kay?
- okay Hagu-chan, you are getting a bit over-dramatic in you speech... you are starting to sound like Ulfric Stormcloack
- "Now I am a GOD!" Seimei, I think you should find new friends... Sanmoto Gorozaemon is a bad influence on ya boy XP
- ...wait, Tsuchi were you seriously away for so long because you forgot to set up your alarm clock?!
- Tsu-chan has a loli now. It is now her loli and she will love her loli and she will call it a loli
- "Gyuki and Hitotsume are awesome!" Typical... Hitotsume does something badass and nobody is there to witness the miracle... will need to remember this for FF
- Nurarihyon just got two new fans it seems XD
- and Tamazuki fights the mastermind... who do you think you are Tamazuki, the main character? *Jedi tone* The Ambition is strong within you boy!
- is Ariyuki giving us the explanation of his future Escape Route?
- yes Tamazuki... never cease to be Rikuo's rival! You are our last hope now!
- *Kubinahsi enters to kill the girl, exits with her in wedding dress*... mark these words future and remember them when they get true!


----------



## Lightysnake (Dec 12, 2012)

have we heard anything on 210?


----------



## Nayrael (Dec 12, 2012)

RAW of c210 can be expected somewhere after 20th December.
Translated and colored chapter in January most likely.


----------



## Saishin (Dec 13, 2012)

Finished to read the Kyoto Arc,love it  so Hagoromo Gitsune was the .... well I won't spoil anything  anyway I wonder what Seimei is going to do from now on


----------



## Nayrael (Dec 18, 2012)

RAW OVA download link

Like mom, like Daughter...


*Spoiler*: _OVA spoiler_


----------



## Impact (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh they made an OVA I definitely need to watch it when it subbed


----------



## Imagine (Dec 18, 2012)

Just got into this manga. Got to say it's pretty good.


----------



## Impact (Dec 18, 2012)

To bad it's ending soon well... I guess it's about time I restart reading it again before I completely forget what's happening.


----------



## Nayrael (Dec 19, 2012)

Impact said:


> Oh they made an OVA I definitely need to watch it when it subbed



And there will be another one in March, showing how Nurarihyon formed the Nura Clan.


----------



## haegar (Dec 26, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



fuckin boss, matoi with kitsune-nee - at this point I gotta stop readin cause I'ma cryin over the pure glory of this happening - so stupid for not sein it comin  oh boy hope there be a trans soon, looks great so far


----------



## Koori (Dec 26, 2012)

Manly tears were shed. I need to elaborate before giving my review of the chapter, but rest assured is gonna be all kinds of awesome.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sequel is pretty much confirmed after this ending. Well, it was confirmed the instant Enchou left the battlefield. Though I suppose the main character will be the son of Rikuo?


----------



## Nayrael (Dec 26, 2012)

Koori said:


> Manly tears were shed. I need to elaborate before giving my review of the chapter, but rest assured is gonna be all kinds of awesome.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



So glad to see I am not the only one who thinks a sequel might be incoming T_T

Well, not only Enchou but Yanagita and Nose also got away with Sanmoto hinted to getting a possession ability... all HM big bads are still alive and well even if they are responsible for everything that happened ^_^; And Hiroshi sure didn't try to kill 'em off although he could.

However, I think the MC in that case might be someone from another Clan.


----------



## Shade (Dec 26, 2012)

So I read the first volume of this and didn't like it at all, the story or art or setting. When does it improve?


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Dec 27, 2012)

I expected a impressive fight between Seimei and Rikuo but no


----------



## Vort (Feb 17, 2013)

For those still waiting for an english translation of NuraMago c210.


----------



## Nayrael (Mar 11, 2013)

*NuraMago OVA1 LQ
The Subtitle file*

BTW...
 (what happens when Rikuo gets drunk with the Lady Killer Sake)
 (the omake where pairing war got resolved)


----------



## Vort (Mar 11, 2013)

Wow, a sorta resolution to the pairing war. :amazed


----------



## Saishin (Apr 13, 2013)

I really enjoyed the flashback arc on how Senmoto Gorozaemon created the 100 stories clan,he will be a tough enemy for Nura  
Kurotabo past is touching


----------



## Saishin (Apr 14, 2013)

Awwww Kurotabo 

LOL this part


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 10, 2013)

Nuraihyon no Mago spinoff confirmed

,


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Dec 1, 2013)

Pretty good manga for a shounen.

Amazing character designs. Fairly interesting characters. Good plot, though nothing really amazing. Spectacular art in general.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 28, 2014)

The managaka has a brand new series starting up in Weekly Shonen Jump in February called Illegal Rare.
Here is the thread for it.


----------

